# News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?



## FrankMoers (4. Januar 2010)

*News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,702507


----------



## Zocker134 (4. Januar 2010)

Ach man, die sind doch Blöde.
Wieso immer über Steam, Battlefield 2 hats doch gut ohne Steam überlebt, wenn man es raubkopiert hat, brachte es einen nicht viel da man es dann nicht im internet spielen konnten.

Was hat Dawn of war 2 steam eingebracht nur negatives, freue mich trotzdem auf das Spiel.


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (4. Januar 2010)

*.*

Na toll. Scheiß steam.

< Text entfernt >

Das is das einzige gute an Steam

Edit Rabowke:
Wär mir neu das Videotheken Spiele mit Steam haben, das macht nämlich keinen Sinn. Also unterlass es in Zukunft bitte über die Art der Beschaffung deiner Raubkopien hier zu berichten. Danke.


----------



## Luzinator (4. Januar 2010)

Ich nutzte zwar auch Steam (CSS, L4D), aber ich hab keine Lust nach der Installation noch mehrere Gb zu ziehen (s. MW2). Ich möchte einfach die Dvd ins Laufwerk legen, installieren und dann spielen- dann würde mir eine längere Installationszeit (s. GTA4) auch nichts ausmachen.
Ich erinnere mich noch an den Release von MW2 (ich hab's nicht- s. MP^^)- ich hab's an diesem Tag zu verschiedenen Zeiten nicht geschafft, mich ins Steam-Netzwerk  einzuloggen, weil die Server überlastet waren- da wird einem klar, wie abhängig man von diesen Servern ist. Und genau das will doch keiner.
Genauso will ich als Beweis für mein Orginal nur einen Key eingeben, wie es bei NFS Shift der Fall ist. Besser geht es nicht.
Nur weil DICE jetzt wegen MW2 die Gunst der Pc-Gamer hat, sollten die es nicht verbocken.

Aber- ist ja nur ein Gerücht- ich hoffe es bleibt dabei....

MfG


----------



## N8Mensch (4. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Steam wird zwar für den Vertrieb genutzt, die Vollversion benötigt aber kein Steam. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## RincewindChaos (4. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

fände ich nicht verkehrt 
 aber die beta muss kommen


----------



## acti0n (4. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Zocker134 schrieb:


> Ach man, die sind doch Blöde.
> Wieso immer über Steam, Battlefield 2 hats doch gut ohne Steam überlebt, wenn man es raubkopiert hat, brachte es einen nicht viel da man es dann nicht im internet spielen konnten.
> 
> Was hat Dawn of war 2 steam eingebracht nur negatives, freue mich trotzdem auf das Spiel.


   Guck mal wie viele Gecrackte BF Server existieren   

  Außerdem gabs das BF2 komplett Paket für 5 Euro bei Steam  

  Und zu Dawn of War 2: Das Game an sich ist doch total scheisse, nicht Steam die Schuld geben, anderen Titeln schadet es doch auch nicht! Ist wirklich eine dumme Ausrede mit Steam

  Und das Game über Steam? Finde ich gut, wenn es dann mit Steam Friends usw Verknüpft ist


----------



## Feuerfalke (4. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Schon krass wie viele Leute so wenig Ahnung von Steam haben können...

Ob man ein Game im Laden holt sagt noch lange nichts darüber aus, ob das Spiel Steam benötigt oder nicht (Siehe: Empire:Total War).
Und dass ein Kackspiel nur deshalb kacke ist, weil es über Steam kommt, na das ist wohl die Krönung der dummen Vorurteile.

Davon abgesehen muss man keine GB herunterladen, wenn man sich ein Spiel im Laden kauft. Wichtig ist nur, dass man erst die Installation durchführt und dann die Aktivierung via Steam - macht man es umgekehrt, dann fängt Steam automatisch an den Titel herunterzuladen - auch hier kann man jedoch noch abbrechen und von lokalen Datenträgern installieren.
Und bevor das Argument kommt: Steamspiele kann man sehr wohl auch offline spielen und auch ohne erst Updates herunterzuladen. Dazu einfach in den Offlinemodus wechseln. Ausnahme sind Spiele, bei denen das Spiel verlangt online zu sein, aber das hat dann wiederum nichts mehr mit Steam zu tun.


----------



## Luzinator (4. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Feuerfalke schrieb:


> Schon krass wie viele Leute so wenig Ahnung von Steam haben können...
> 
> Ob man ein Game im Laden holt sagt noch lange nichts darüber aus, ob das Spiel Steam benötigt oder nicht (Siehe: Empire:Total War).
> Und dass ein Kackspiel nur deshalb kacke ist, weil es über Steam kommt, na das ist wohl die Krönung der dummen Vorurteile.
> ...


   Laut dem Testvideo von Gamestar zu MW2 war das aber genau der Fall. Die haben das Spiel nicht falsch installiert. Das wär mir ja auch bei L4D aufgefallen(,,wie? Ich muss da noch was runterladen, obwohl ich hier ne Dvd habe??").bei L4D und CSS war das nicht der Fall. Ich hab auch nix gegen die Aktivierung über Steam.Da bleibt es wenigstens auf meinem Account, deutlich besser als Securom mit z.B. Crysis Warhead.   

 Das man Steamspiele auch Oflline spielen kann, ist mir durchaus bewusst. Aber am besagten Release von MW2 wollte ich nur eine Runde CSS spielen und das ging wie gesagt nicht.

 Video zur Installation von MW2: ab ca. 3:00 Minuten 
 http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=13094


----------



## Pope (4. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn man für das Spiel einen STEAM-Account braucht, werde ich es definitiv nicht kaufen. Einmal mehr weise ich alle Kaufinteressenten auf Punkt 9 im Wiki-Eintrag zu STEAM hin. Da habe ich keine Lust drauf.
Da mein Statement wahrscheinlich wieder die Fans von STEAM auf den Plan rufen wird, will ich auch gleich mitteilen, dass die Vorteile von STEAM aus meiner Sicht bei weitem nicht ausreichen, damit ich mir ein STEAM-Spiel kaufe.
Da gebe ich mein Geld lieber anderweitig aus und hoffe, dass sich jeder mal intensiv mit der Kritik an STEAM auseinandersetzt.


----------



## z3ro22 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

War früher auch steam hasser aber mitlerweile nicht mehr ist nicht so tragisch das teil aber ich glaube nicht das es über steam laufen wird.


----------



## Pwned666 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Sehr schön

  Steam rockt und nutzt inzwischen sogut wie jeder den ich kenne. Kenn auch niemanden der Probleme mit Steam hat aber wer unwissend ist der sollte sich eben mal informieren wie man mit steam umgeht (Kinderleicht). Die Argumente der Steam-Hater sind putzig und gehören inzwischen in der PC Community zu der Minderheit.



  Zu BC2:

  Werd die beta testen aber erhoffe mir ziemlich wenig dabei. Wird wohl wieder nen Konsolenshooter (wie schon MW2) den die PC Welt nicht braucht... 

 Battlefield 3 muss kommen und zwar nen richtiges Battlefield!


----------



## oceano (4. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Luzinator schrieb:


> Feuerfalke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schon krass wie viele Leute so wenig Ahnung von Steam haben können...
> ...


 
 Das sind ja auch Noobs   
 Ich musste nix runterladen   


 Die PS3 Beta von dem Spiel war übrigens schon ziemlich gut, vor allem der Sound ist göttlich. Aber ich bin schweinefroh, wenn ich endlich das Gamepad gegen Maus & Tastatur tauschen kann^^


----------



## Luzinator (4. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



oceano schrieb:


> Luzinator schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Feuerfalke schrieb:
> ...


 Du hast nicht wirklich das Video gesehen...  
 Es wird genau beschrieben, das NACH der Installation noch Daten runtergeladen wurden und nein ich meine nicht die Audiodateien. Auserdem hatten mehrere Leute dieses Problem, aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat....


----------



## Piposch (4. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wird BC2 auch Rollenspielelemente beinhalten, wie Ränge oder freispielbare Waffen?


----------



## FraXerDS3 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Piposch schrieb:


> Wird BC2 auch Rollenspielelemente beinhalten, wie Ränge oder freispielbare Waffen?


 Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, in BF2 war das ja auch so.


----------



## demoness (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ja wird es geben. Zumindest gabs das in der PS3 Beta.

 Zum Thema:
 Steam find ich dermaßen blöd. Eigentlich sollt ichs mögen, immerhin hats mich von meiner langjährigen Counterstrike Sucht befreit  Ich konnte es, und kann es noch immer, sowas von nicht ausstehen, das Programm. Habs derzeit auch nichtmal installiert. Somit siehts nicht mehr allzu gut aus für BC2, obwohl mir die Beta auf der PS3 ganz gut gefalllen hat.


----------



## ShadowDuke (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Steam rockt und nutzt inzwischen sogut wie jeder den ich kenne. Kenn auch niemanden der Probleme mit Steam hat aber wer unwissend ist der sollte sich eben mal informieren wie man mit steam umgeht (Kinderleicht). Die Argumente der Steam-Hater sind putzig und gehören inzwischen in der PC Community zu der Minderheit.
> 
> ...


 Schwachsinn! BC2 wird für PC kein Konsolen Port, sondern für PC optimiert, und der Konsolenversion auch vorgezogen. Das Spiel wird geil, keine Frage!


----------



## tillobert (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

hieß es nicht mal vor geraumer zeit,dass es ne 
open beta wird???


----------



## CaptainCock (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hoffentlich steam  !

Die Plattform ist echt gut geworden und mit den ständigen Angeboten eine echte Alternative zum retail kaufen.


----------



## flight19 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Pope schrieb:


> Wenn man für das Spiel einen STEAM-Account braucht, werde ich es definitiv nicht kaufen. Einmal mehr weise ich alle Kaufinteressenten auf Punkt 9 im Wiki-Eintrag zu STEAM hin. Da habe ich keine Lust drauf.
> Da mein Statement wahrscheinlich wieder die Fans von STEAM auf den Plan rufen wird, will ich auch gleich mitteilen, dass die Vorteile von STEAM aus meiner Sicht bei weitem nicht ausreichen, damit ich mir ein STEAM-Spiel kaufe.
> Da gebe ich mein Geld lieber anderweitig aus und hoffe, dass sich jeder mal intensiv mit der Kritik an STEAM auseinandersetzt.


 hehe aber Kritik kann auch positiv sein   
 und wer sich intensiv damit auseinander setzt wird wohl den richtigen weg dafür finden, aber sich ein Spiel nur deshalb nicht zu kaufen finde ich extrem hart. Steam ändert das Spiel ja nicht.
 Es gibt mehr als 20 Mio Steamaccounts ( natürlich sind einige doppelt oder sonst was) aber die Mehrheit kommt damit klar, also warum sollte man selber nicht klar kommen???
 Klar spackt Steam mal, oder die Server sind überlastet, aber wenn um 12 uhr ein Spiel frei wird und alle zugreifen wollen ist das doch kein Wunder.
 War doch bei Quelle nicht anders als die ausverkauf hatten die seite war überlastet, so einen Ansturm zu bewältigen ist verdammt schwer.

 Und alle die sagen  ich musste neben der Installtion auch noch Datein laden, ja dafür kann Steam oder Valve (außer bei eigenen Spielen) nichts. Wenn der Entwickler einen Patch anbietet kommt der automatisch über Steam, was viele Vorteile mit sich bringt. Und ein Patch kann auch am Release kommen wie man weiß.
 und Autoupdate ist wesentlich besser als einen Patch aus dem inet von irgendwo saugen und installieren.


----------



## dangee (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

bin zwar immer für ein retail release aber in letzter zeit hat mir steam viel spaß gemacht; allein weil so viele kleine indy spiele eine chance auf dem markt haben. So habe ich eben Trine zu ende gespielt und bin hellauf begeistert! So ein Spiel wär mir bei Mediamarkt/Amazon nicht so sehr ins Auge gefallen. Aber Top angebot (3 Euro oder so...) und gleich zocken... das hat was.

Aber bei "großen" Spielen hab ich gern eine Verpackung und kein Steamzwang; gleich wohl die Buddylist ungemein prima ist; gerade auch spielübergreifend.


----------



## TheDarkCookie (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein!
seit der Aktion von InfinityWard mit MW2 hab ich mich sonst was auf BC2 gefreut! aber (wenn wir pech haben) läuft das bestimmt wieder auf dem "tollen" steam....nah hoffentlich gibt es dedicated server,sonst bin ich WEG!


----------



## ShadowDuke (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mein gott, jetzt beruhigt euch ma wieder. Das BC2 ein Steam Spiel wird ist sehr gering! Die News handelt auch nur davon, es auch bei Steam, bzw. über Steam anzubieten.

  Außerdem wirds doch auf jedenfall ne Retail geben @flight19 - da muss man dann auch nix runterladen! Runterladen bei Steam nur wenn man mit Key only das Spiel registriert, und keine DVD mit den Daten drauf hat, logisch.. 

 Also ihr könnt mal 99% davon ausgehen das das Spiel keinen Steam-zwang hat, sondern nur auch über Steam vertrieben wird.
 Wegen Patches, die kommen dann halt für Steam und sepperat raus, gibt genug Spiele die Steam-Updates und "normale" Retail-Updates haben. Wobei am häufigstens dann zum Glück Steam was benachteiligt wird und der Patch für Retail eher rlsd wird.

 Und sicher wirds ded. Server geben!


----------



## Soulja110 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ich finds gut. für BC2 wird es garantiert jede menge patches, dlcs etc geben. in meinen augen ist es von großem vorteil solche sachen über steam einzuspielen.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich versteh das ganze Tamm Tamm hier um Steam nicht. Ich benutze Steam jetzt schon seit Jahren und bin voll und ganz zufrieden! Klar harkt und zwickt es mal hier oder da aber nicht so arg, dass man sich darüber beschweren könnte. 
 Ich seh es sogar als Vorteil das ganze über Steam laufen zu lassen, da Patches und Updates direkt verfügbar sind und flott geladen werden.
 BFC2 über Steam? Ich bin dabei!


----------



## X3niC (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Steam ist die Rettung für den Pc
Steam schafft es durch seine Holiday preissenkungen das viel mehr Leute aktuelle Spiele kaufen.Allein CoD Mw 2hat man online gemerkt das seid den weihnachtsferien mehr Neubeginner wieder spielen.
Genauso ist es mit L4d 2 und DOD:s

Steam ist ein garant das Der Pc nicht abkackt verglichen mit den KOnsolen


----------



## TheDarkCookie (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

hmm...ich geb euch jetzt doch recht,hab mal drüber nachgedacht...
wenn es DEFINITIV ded. Server gibt,dann ist Steam eine sehr gute Lösung,dann kann man sich nämlich direkt in den Server des Freundes/Partners einklinken und man muss nicht stundenlang in dieser ellenlangen Serverliste rumsuchen


----------



## Pope (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wie immer prallen bzgl. STEAM mehrere Philosophien aufeinander. Es gibt nun mal die Fans, welche die Vorteile höher bewerten wie die Nachteile und umgekehrt. Leider gibt es aber auch eine Menge Leute, die überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, was STEAM für Nachteile hat. Die lassen sich dann wie brave Herdentiere auf DRM ein, weil es die Industrie nicht anders anbietet und durchdrückt. Ich freue mich schon auf den Tag, an dem mal so ein richtig fetter Skandal öffentlich wird. Datenklau, gehackte oder geschlossene Server, massenhaftes Bannen (ggf. versehentlich) oder ähnliches.
 Dann wird das Geschrei groß sein und sich vielleicht manch einer an meine Worte erinnern.
 Meine Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## N8Mensch (5. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



ShadowDuke schrieb:


> Pwned666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sehr schön
> ...


 
      Na klar, EA/ Dice ist so großzügig und zieht die PC-Version den um ein vielfaches lukrativeren
      Konsolenversionen vor. 
      Deshalb gab es auch zuerst eine Beta für Konsolen, weil der PC an erster Stelle steht.

     PC-Spieler dürfen eher froh sein, dass es überhaupt eine PC Version gibt. 

      Und was für Optimierungen? Dedicated Server?
      Spieleranzahlvariable von 24 auf 32 bei einigen geeigneten Maps erhöht?
     Freundesliste hat bereits BF2142 enthalten, neu ist lediglich, dass man in einer Gruppe Server betreten kann.

      Ich schließe mich jedenfalls Pwned666 an, BFC2 ist ein Multiplattformspiel und in erster Linie für Konsolen programmiert. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

    Aber kann ja trotzdem spaßig werden          . Und wenn nicht BF.BC2, was sonst....      . 
  Wird sich wie eine 32er BF2 City-Map mit Zerstörbarkeit und den Bewegungsmöglichkeiten von Counterstrike spielen


----------



## ShadowDuke (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> ShadowDuke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Pwned666 schrieb:
> ...


   Na eben nicht. Sie haben gesagt das sie das Spiel für PC optimieren. Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es die Beta für PS3 gibt, genau aus diesem Grund, dass die da noch mehr tunen müssen, deswegen Beta!?
 Das die PC beta erst sp spät kommt, liegt u.a. daran das für den kommenden Patch dann mitgeguckt wird.
 Die PC Version wird bei der beta so gut wie fertig sein, deswegen ist die auc so spät, und endet eine Woche bevor das Game erscheint. Die ganzen Sachen die dann gemeldet werden kommen dann wie gegsat dem patch zu gute. Was aber nicht automatsich heißen muss, dass wenn Release ist, dass Spiel so verbuggt ist.
 Das glaube ich nämlich nicht, Dice macht schon immer gute Arbeit, die Jungs aus Schweden wissen einfach wie's geht.


----------



## Dunnera (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

also leute:
*OfficialBFBC2*
  RT @L_Twin: Guys/girls, we're working together with Valve to get a BFBC2 pre-order program going on Steam, hope we can announce this soon. 

 die Beta kommt über Steam.

*OfficialBFBC2*
  Clarity: If you buy the retail version of BFBC2 it's not compatible with your steam account just like any other non Valve Retail PC game. 

 Wenn ihr Battlefield im Laden kauft müsst ihr es nicht bei Steam registrieren, sondern nur wenn ihr es direkt bei Steam kauft!

 PS. Wer Twitter hat ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## N8Mensch (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



> Na eben nicht. Sie haben gesagt das sie das Spiel für PC optimieren.
> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es die Beta für PS3 gibt, genau aus diesem
> Grund, dass die da noch mehr tunen müssen, deswegen Beta!?
> Das die PC beta erst sp spät kommt, liegt u.a. daran das für den kommenden Patch dann mitgeguckt wird.
> ...


 
      Natürlich weiß Dice, wie es geht, aber EA( dickes Umsatzminus) will verständlicherweise reichlich Geld verdienen und das fließt hauptsächlich über den höheren Absatz von Konsolenversionen rein. Klar wird das Spiel für PC optimiert bzw. angepasst, aber die PC-Version wird nicht bevorzugt behandelt. Mein Eindurck ist: Das Spiel wird hauptsächlich für Konsole programmiert und dann für PC ein wenig zurechtgeschnitten.  
       Und BF3 wurde wohl nur angekündigt, damit die PC-Ecke Ruhe gibt und die Multiplattformpille BFC2 schluckt. Gibt es sonst einen "Grund", ein BF3 anzukündigen? Also mir fällt keiner ein.
       Kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass BF3 ein PC only Spiel wird. Von daher glaube ich nicht an ein BF3 bzw. erwarte nichts. Wahrscheinlich kommt paar Wochen nach BFC2 Release die News: "Multiplattformspiel BF3 heißt jetzt BFC3"

     Ich glaube auch eher, dass die BF.BC2-Beta für Konsolen zuerst getestet wurde, weil die Konsolenversion pünktlich erscheinen soll. Ob die PC Version jetzt bugs hat oder verschoben werden muss, kann EA/ Dice eigentlich relativ egal sein. Bei einer PC-Verschiebung wäre das Gejammer zwar groß, aber was soll der PC Spieler denn sonst machen? Durch eine Verschiebung würde kein einziges BF-BC2-Spiel weniger verkauft werden und der Hauptumsatz wäre durch die Konsolenversionen schon eingefahren. Auch könnte dann an kostenpflichtigen Mappacks etc. gearbeitet werden.

    Sry das ich ein wenig pessimistisch eingestellt bin und wäre natürlich schön, wenn ich mich täuschen würde....


----------



## KeksdesTodes (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

DICE hat selbst gesagt das die PC Version die bessere Version sein wird.

 Warum die PS3 Beta zuerst erschienen ist ist auch klar. Der Grund ist ziemlich einfach und dieser ist denke ich mal die Engine. Diese wurde nämlich von BF BC 1 übernommen und muss komplett auf den PC angepasst werden wohingegen die PS3 und die XBOX 360 Versionen der Engine schon vorhanden waren/sind.

 Aufgrund von Problemen mit der Portierung bzw weil die es richtig machen wollen ist die PC Version von Battlefield 1943 auch verschoben worden (selbe Engine). Und ich denke/bin mir sicher das es kein Billig Port wird da BF BC 2 auch Directx 10 bzw 11 unterstützt. Warum sollten sie sonst solch einen Aufwand machen??


----------



## Zocker134 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hört sich doch gut an die neue nachricht.


----------



## Nilssont27 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also, ich hab keine Probleme damit. Modern Warfare 2 war ja auch für Konsolen und der MP fühlt(e) sich (für mich) großartig an. Wenn sich BFC2 änlich anfühlt (wovon ich ausgehen) plus die "extras" wie dedicated Server etc. bin ich glücklich. Da verschmerze ich auch dass in BFC2 weniger Freischaldbares gibt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Sauber - kein DRM, kein Online-Plattform-Zwang etc. Da wird es sofort gekauft


----------



## flight19 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sauber - kein DRM, kein Online-Plattform-Zwang etc. Da wird es sofort gekauft


 war klar das sowas wieder kommt......


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sauber - kein DRM, kein Online-Plattform-Zwang etc. Da wird es sofort gekauft


 Jedem das seine.

 Ich seit Jahren Null Probleme damit.
 Naja, egal..............solche Diskussionen gibt es schon zu hauf.


----------



## tarnvogL (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



flight19 schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sauber - kein DRM, kein Online-Plattform-Zwang etc. Da wird es sofort gekauft
> ...


 da hat er aber auch verdammt nochmal recht, ich finde es ebenfalls super und ein grund merh das Spiel zu kaufen, Steam lastet den PC sowieso zu sehr aus


----------



## Luzinator (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Steam ist nicht schlecht, aber ich würde immer noch das Spiel mit einfachem Cd-Key (z.B. NFS Shift) bevorzugen.Es ist das einfachste und macht dem Spieler am wenigsten Ärger.
 Deshalb glaube ich auch, dass MW2 teilweise wegen dem Steamzwang sooft runtergeladen wurde.Je besser die Qualität und die Kundenfreundlichkeit eines Spiels ist(bezogen auf Onlinezwang und Installationslimitierung), umso geringer ist die Zahl der Raupkopien (auch wenn es immer einen Anteil geben wird, der nie selbst für ein gutes Spiel zahlen will).

 EDIT:
 Der finale Nichtzwang an Steam lässt vermuten, dass die Beta für alle zugänglich sein wird, da man ja sonst seine ,,Limited Edition" bei Steam vorher registrieren müsste. Es sei denn, es würde eine Steamversionen dessen geben.Da diese aber bis jetzt noch nicht mal angekündigt wurde, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass es auch keine geben wird.


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



tarnvogL schrieb:


> flight19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Shadow_Man schrieb:
> ...


 

   


 ......selten so einen Unsinn gelesen.


----------



## GrievousRemake (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

die Macher von BC2 haben wohl ziemlich genau auf MW2 geschaut, und machen das ziemliche Gegenteil. Eine definitif tolle Entscheidung


----------



## xotoxic242 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



GrievousRemake schrieb:


> die Macher von BC2 haben wohl ziemlich genau auf MW2 geschaut, und machen das ziemliche Gegenteil. Eine definitiv tolle Entscheidung


 Naja, die BF Reihe war schon immer Eigen.
 
 Hab sogar jetzt nochmal BF2 installiert.Macht nach längerer zeit immernoch Laune.


----------



## ShadowDuke (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Na, hab ich doch gesagt. Genau das was im Update steht. Es wird nur über Steam angeboten und die Retail (DVD) hat keinen Steam Zwang.


----------



## High-Tech (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Warum sollte man bitte auch ein Online-Multiplayerspiel derat schützen? 
Der Schutz ist der Multiplayer solange Raubkopierer den nich zocken können wird das Game sowieso gekauft und ein Spiel wie BF macht nur original Spaß


----------



## Nilssont27 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



High-Tech schrieb:


> Warum sollte man bitte auch ein Online-Multiplayerspiel derat schützen?
> Der Schutz ist der Multiplayer solange Raubkopierer den nich zocken können wird das Game sowieso gekauft und ein Spiel wie BF macht nur original Spaß


 Nun ... was ich so höre soll man MW2 uneingeschrängt online zocken können als Raupkopierer.


----------



## ShadowDuke (7. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Quatsch. Schon lange nicht mehr. Zum Glück,... wenn dann können die nur LAN spielen.


----------



## ferrari2k (7. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



flight19 schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sauber - kein DRM, kein Online-Plattform-Zwang etc. Da wird es sofort gekauft
> ...


 Manche Leute denken halt auch mal weiter als bis zu ihrer Nasenspitze, z.B. über das, was passiert, wenn Valve pleite machen sollte. Die Server sind tot und dein gekauftes Spiel ist nichts mehr wert.
 Da kauf ich mir lieber normale Spiele, NfS Shift kann ich auch noch installieren, wenn EA pleite ist.


----------



## Pope (7. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Da schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner und Shadow-Man an. Ohne DRM steht das Spiel ganz oben auf meiner Einkaufsliste und wird gekauft.
 Es geht auch nicht darum, dass man technische Probleme mit STEAM haben könnte oder damit nicht zurecht käme. Probleme gibt es zeitweise zu Hauf, wenngleich die Handhabung kinderleicht sein sollte. Mir geht es vor allem um die entrechtenden Einschränkungen, die DRM mit sich bringt. Im Wiki-Eintrag zu STEAM Punkt 9 steht alles drin. Und wenn sich Leute mit den dort beschriebenen Einschränkungen einverstanden erklären, dürfen sie sich hinterher nicht beschweren.


----------



## X3niC (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Multiplayer-Karte Port Valdez hab ich schon auf der esl gespielt war realativ eng die map aber lang und hat fun gemacht.Fahrzeuge auf der Map sind vorhanden und zwar:
Quads
Panzer
und so ein normaler pkw

"Valve pleite machen sollte. Die Server sind tot und dein gekauftes Spiel ist nichts mehr wert.
Da kauf ich mir lieber normale Spiele, NfS Shift kann ich auch noch installieren, wenn EA pleite ist. "

Die chance das Valve pleite geht IST SO GERING und auch wenn ijmd würde Steam aufkaufen.Steam ist einer der Lebensversicherungen des PC's


----------



## Predator91 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe über dieses Spiel bis jetzt nicht alles mitbekommen, aber muss ich es vorbestellen um einen Beta-Key zu bekommen, oder wird man auch anders eine Möglichkeit bekommen es zu testen?


----------



## Muggiman (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

genau habs jetzt auch nicht aus dem Artikel entnehmen können wie man denn so an einen Beta Key gelangt... Help plz!


----------



## FrankMoers (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Muggiman schrieb:


> genau habs jetzt auch nicht aus dem Artikel entnehmen können wie man denn so an einen Beta Key gelangt... Help plz!


 Hab´ den Teil mit den Betakeys nochmal etwas erweitert.


----------



## Predator91 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FrankMoers schrieb:


> Muggiman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > genau habs jetzt auch nicht aus dem Artikel entnehmen können wie man denn so an einen Beta Key gelangt... Help plz!
> ...


 Danke


----------



## mxpr (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich war jetzt mal auf der Us Seite und da ist ja 
rechts ein Feld, ob man an der Beta teilnehmen 
möchte. Das hat bei mir jetzt nicht geklappt. War 
damit jetzt die Ps3 Beta gemeint?


----------



## sTormseeka (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



mxpr schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt mal auf der Us Seite und da ist ja
> rechts ein Feld, ob man an der Beta teilnehmen
> möchte. Das hat bei mir jetzt nicht geklappt. War
> damit jetzt die Ps3 Beta gemeint?


   Ja.
 Die Seite ist noch nicht für die PC Beta umgestellt.
 Beta Keys wirds meiner Meinung,ähnlich wie bei der PS3 Beta,bei 4players und ESL geben.


----------



## tarnvogL (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



mxpr schrieb:


> Ich war jetzt mal auf der Us Seite und da ist ja
> rechts ein Feld, ob man an der Beta teilnehmen
> möchte. Das hat bei mir jetzt nicht geklappt. War
> damit jetzt die Ps3 Beta gemeint?


 ich glaube schon, wurde halt noch nicht aktualisiert..

 auf die Schneemap bin ich mal gespannt, passt ja fast zu dieser zeit..
 ich selber hätte aber lieber eine der Wüstenmaps anspielen wollen.. mir
 gefällt das Setting da eher.. wenn die Tarnanzüge ebenfalls weiß sind
 wirds schwer Gegner (besonders Schwarfschützen) zu erkennen.. das
 verleitet dann eher zum Campen..   

 was ich ebenfalls noch hoffe ist, das
 der Heli auf der Karte verfügbar ist..


----------



## man1ac (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



tarnvogL schrieb:


> mxpr schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich war jetzt mal auf der Us Seite und da ist ja
> ...


 Ich hoffe: auf einen Beta-Key von Amazon (vorbestellt)


----------



## ferrari2k (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



X3niC schrieb:


> "Valve pleite machen sollte. Die Server sind tot und dein gekauftes Spiel ist nichts mehr wert.
> Da kauf ich mir lieber normale Spiele, NfS Shift kann ich auch noch installieren, wenn EA pleite ist. "
> 
> Die chance das Valve pleite geht IST SO GERING und auch wenn ijmd würde Steam aufkaufen.Steam ist einer der Lebensversicherungen des PC's


 Jaja, die Chance, dass General Motors, eine irische Staatsbank $sonstigesGroßesUnternehmen Pleite geht...
 Da will ich mich in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr drauf verlassen. Fakt ist, es gibt eine recht hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Spiel irgendwann nicht mehr spielbar ist, obwohl die Medien zu Hause noch völlig in Ordnung sind. Sowas werde ich nicht kaufen.
 Und man sollte vielleicht überlegen, was das Kaufen eines solchen Spiels sonst noch für Auswirkungen hat, Stichwort DLC, weniger Spielinhalt, weniger Kontrolle.
 Ich werde nicht müde dagegen anzugehen, weil ich eine solche Gängelei nicht unterstützen will!


----------



## FraXerDS3 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Auch ich hoffe, dass es Beta-Keys für Amazon-Vorbesteller geben wird.
 Ich denke, dass fast alle Deutschen Vorbesteller über Amazon vorbestellt haben, und dann fände ich es recht bescheiden, wenn es für die dann keinen Beta-Key geben würde.

 Ich hoffe, aber ich bezweifle stark, dass es von Amazon Keys geben wird..


----------



## Strambo (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

also ich geh davon aus das amzon besteller einen betakey bekommen. wenn man über die BFC2 seite vorbestellt, wird man direkt zu amazon weitergeleitet.


----------



## Nilssont27 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich dank mal es wird daraus hinauslaufen, dass alle die bei EA /GamesStop (evtl auch Amazon) vorbestellen nen Key zugeschickt bekommen. Der Rest wir sich nen bischen mehr darum bemühem müssen (sich auf der Seite anmelden, rechzeitig in Pc Games online sein, falls ihr wieder Keys verlost, Fan der facebook Seite werden etc.)  ich denk das es kein problem sen wird nen key zu bekommen (is ja ne open beta) aber der Aufwand wird sich unterscheiden)


----------



## Homeboy25 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ich wills genau wissen!

was ist mit amazon.de vorbestellern.
der preis ist der günstigste.

gibts da für uns auch einen beta key???


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (9. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

I love DICE


----------



## Samsky (9. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Das Spiel sieht echt super aus!
=I love EA=


----------



## Bl4ckburn (9. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Homeboy25 schrieb:


> ich wills genau wissen!
> 
> was ist mit amazon.de vorbestellern.
> der preis ist der günstigste.
> ...


 Das würd mich auch mal interessieren! o_O


----------



## nordicViking (9. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

31€ inkl. Versand. Lieferung kann aber über ne Woche dauern...
http://www.cdwow.net/games/BATTLEFIELD-BAD-COMPANY-2-PC/dp/6445437#bc=ee6a


PS: BF2142 nutzt auch Punkbuster!!!


----------



## DrWaffles (9. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

http://www.redcoon.at/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/B208631/cid/48001/refId/geizhals/
 battlefield ist nach dieser website ab 16.
 aber mir ist das eh egal, komm ja aus österreich


----------



## Gerry (9. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



nordicViking schrieb:


> 31€ inkl. Versand. Lieferung kann aber über ne Woche dauern...
> http://www.cdwow.net/games/BATTLEFIELD-BAD-COMPANY-2-PC/dp/6445437#bc=ee6a


 CD-WOW? Ist das nicht dieser "Asia-Shop" (Spiele werden aus Asien versandt), der alle paar Monate eine neue Geschäftsführung hat?

 Von diesem Anbieter wird oft negativ berichtet. Spiele kommen gar nicht an oder erst sehr spät, bleiben beim Zoll hängen usw.


----------



## MrPropper (9. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Freu mich schon echt auf das Spiel und ist schon in der Limited Edition vorbestellt. Und Steam ist sowieso die beste Spieleplattform.


----------



## Pope (10. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

STEAM ist eine Vertriebsplattform. Soviel zum Thema Unwissenheit und Gleichgültigkeit bzgl. DRM. ( Klugscheiss ; )   )


----------



## davidh77 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Geiiiiil. Beta Keys für Amazonler hehe. Beta 
Key..Beta Key... Beta Key ... hehehehehe


----------



## ShadowDuke (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Sehr schön, genau das wollte ich hören. D.h. ich muss mich nicht mehr um den Beta Key bemühen, bzw. bangen


----------



## Homeboy25 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

geil   

  freu 

 Edit:

 25. Januar ist falsch !

 Entweder PC Games hat sich hier vertippt oder Amazon.de oder Amazon.de hat das Datum verändert !


 [size=0.82em]Wir freuen uns Ihnen mitteilen zu können dass Amazon.de in Zusammenarbeit mit EA an der Betaaktion zur PC Edition von _Battlefield: Bad Company 2_ teilnehmen wird. Die Beta wird am *28.* Januar starten. Weitere Details und Informationen werden in den nächsten Tagen auf dieser Seite zu finden sein.



         [/size]


----------



## ShadowDuke (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

War Amazon's Fehler, da dort vorhin noch 25.01.10 stand


----------



## Bl4ckburn (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Sehr guuuuuuuut!  Bekomm ich denn jetzt zwei Keys?  Hab schliesslich zwei "BF: BC 2" bestellt!


----------



## Homeboy25 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

gut mal im Battlefield Bad Comapny Blog, dort wurde eine Changelogliste reingestellt, ganz klein, attachment.

sehr informativ.


----------



## Timeris (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ist es möglich, die Bestellung bei Amazon nach der Beta wieder kostenlos zu stornieren? Ich würde mir das Spiel nämlich lieber am Erscheinungstag im Laden kaufen, dann weiß ich dass ich es 100%ig in Händen halte (Freunde von mir hatten schon öfters mal Pech).


----------



## ShadowDuke (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Normal geht das, ist aber halt nicht die feine Art


----------



## Timeris (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ja ich weiß, ich bin ein böser Bube 

 Vllt lasse ich die Bestellung dann auch einfach drin, man soll sich ja immer selbst ein Urteil bilden. Es gibt schließlich immer ein erstes mal .


----------



## Samsky (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

vorbestellt!


----------



## Nilssont27 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Juhu


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

muss die beta in der klausur-zeit sein?


----------



## Garusho (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

schon seit vor wheinachten vorbestellt
*lechts*


----------



## Luzinator (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Juhu! hab's vor einer Woche vorbestellt. Wenn das beí L4D2 schon der Fall war, war schon klar, dass es hier nicht anders ist, wo sollte man es sonst bestellen???


----------



## micar (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

EA nimmt in den USA 49,90$ / 34,90 €
 in Europo kostet das dann 49,90€ / 72,42 $

 wir zahlen 40% mehr ohne einen gegenwert -

 es gibt keine console

 es gibt keine serverfiles

 grund für mich zu boykottieren ---


 Warum sich PCGAMES nicht mal solch einem Thema annimmt und wirklich mal was für die PC Gamer tut statt Konsolentitel wie MW2 in den Himmel zu loben ?

 ist aber auch einfach in das Horn zu blasen in das alle blasen .. auch wenn man sich dann bei den anderen ansteckt ...


----------



## RincewindChaos (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

@ micar 

 weil usa ganz andere steuersätze haben als wir und bestell es in UK, da der pfunk kurs so schwach im gegensatz um euro ist, kannst es da günstiger bekommen.

 und thema mw2

 die haben sich alle kaufen lassen 

 zum thema 
 hab schon längst bei amazon vorbestellt und freue mich wie nen schnitzel auf die beta


----------



## Rubber2000 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Kann man eine Vorbestellung die man bei Amazon gemacht hat
  eigentlich auch wieder Stornieren ?

  Ich frage deswegen ich würde die beta schon gerne mal
  anspielen aber ich bin mir schon ziemlich sicher das mich das Spiel nicht lange
  begeistern wird.


----------



## ShadowDuke (15. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Eben, micar.
  Also wenn man keine Ahung hat, einfach mal ... ne   

  Dir dürfte u.a. auch auffallen, dass das bei jedem Game so ist. Das hat nix mit MW2, Preispolitik, abzocke, oder sontigem zu tun.

 @Rubber2000
 Wurde schon von mir eine Seite hiervor beantwortet....


----------



## a123123 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Nach einigen Erfahrungen mit STEAM werde ich mit Sicherheit keine STEAM-Version von irgendeinem Spiel mehr kaufen....
Wenn genug Spieler zusammenlegen, kann man eine Sammelbestellung in den USA durchführen. Wird wohl Einfuhrsteuer und Porto kosten, aber der Kauf in einem günstigen Shop gleicht sich das leicht aus und man bekommt es vielleicht sogar unter 49 Dollar....


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Beta-Key für Vorbesteller .... nö danke.


----------



## golani79 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



a123123 schrieb:


> Wenn genug Spieler zusammenlegen, kann man eine Sammelbestellung in den USA durchführen.


  Wieso in den USA? Kannst dir doch in UK bestellen -
 kostet auf amazon aktuell 25 Pfund - das sind beim derzeitigen
 Wechselkurs ~€28 ..


----------



## Birdynator (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hab gehört Steam wurde von Satan selbst entwickelt. Und dass Steam Terroristen unterstützt und dass man demnächst eine Zwangsregistrierung bei Scientology machen muss, wenn man Steam Spiele kaufen/spielen will.

 Mal im Ernst das interessiert keine Schwein ob Ihr euch das Spiel kauft oder nich wenn es über Steam kommt. Dann kaufts halt nich umso besser. Dann muss der Rest der sich wegen so nem Müll nich aufregt euch nicht ingame ertragen.


----------



## Schalkmund (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Birdynator schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst das interessiert keine Schwein ob Ihr euch das Spiel kauft oder nich wenn es über Steam kommt.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dangee (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Das Update ist aber etwas missverständlich formuliert... Man könnte so daraus interpretieren, dass sich alle um einen Beta-Key zu bewerben haben. Die Amazon-Kunden haben diesen aber sicher


----------



## FrankMoers (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



dangee schrieb:


> Das Update ist aber etwas missverständlich formuliert... Man könnte so daraus interpretieren, dass sich alle um einen Beta-Key zu bewerben haben. Die Amazon-Kunden haben diesen aber sicher


 Hab´den Text nochmal etwas erweitert


----------



## PostalDude83 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

yay! 
<-vorbesteller

dann hab ich was um die etwaige daoc pause zu überbrücken wenn die server down sind


----------



## funkygabe (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

gilt das auch für amazon uk  vorbesteller?


----------



## TermiGR (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin zwar auch Vorbesteller, sollte DICE es aber wirklich durchziehen und keinen Dedicated-Sever veröffentlichen. Damit man die Server bei K-Play etc. mieten muss, werde ich und einige Leute aus meinem Clan von einem kauf absehen.
Echt traurig wie sich das alles in letzter Zeit entwickelt.


----------



## MajorGunner (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

...und vorbestellt


----------



## Nilssont27 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



TermiGR schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch Vorbesteller, sollte DICE es aber wirklich durchziehen und keinen Dedicated-Sever veröffentlichen. Damit man die Server bei K-Play etc. mieten muss, werde ich und einige Leute aus meinem Clan von einem kauf absehen.
> Echt traurig wie sich das alles in letzter Zeit entwickelt.


 Hab ich da was nich mitbekommen? Die ham doch noch extra bestetigt das die Dedicated Server kommen.


----------



## chrisssi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Dedicated Server – Jeder wird Action nonstop erleben, und das unabhängig von anderen Spielern und ihren Internetverbindungen. Das "Ranked Server Provider"-Programm wird es Spielern ermöglichen, ihren eigenen Server zu hosten, diverse Einstellungen selbst zu modifizieren, den Passwortschutz zu bearbeiten und Slots zu reservieren.

So steht das unter anderem auf der Amazon Page.
Dedicated Server sind sicher! Musst dir keine Sorgen machen 
Ich freu mich auf die Beta   schon vorbestellt


----------



## randfee (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

na toll, da könnt ihr schreiben wie ihr wollt. Für Leute die nicht nur auf Public servern spielen wollen, sondern vielleicht auch mal im Team, ist das großer Mist, denn die müssen monatlich sehr teure server (um die 60€ für 32 slots) blechen. Das sehe ich nicht ein und deshalb boykottiere auch ich das Spiel!

Wenn doch bloß mehr Leute die Eier in der Hose hätten und so einen Mist boykottieren, dann hätten wir das Problem erst garnicht.


----------



## TermiGR (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



chrisssi schrieb:


> Dedicated Server – Jeder wird Action nonstop erleben, und das unabhängig von anderen Spielern und ihren Internetverbindungen. Das "Ranked Server Provider"-Programm wird es Spielern ermöglichen, ihren eigenen Server zu hosten, diverse Einstellungen selbst zu modifizieren, den Passwortschutz zu bearbeiten und Slots zu reservieren.
> 
> So steht das unter anderem auf der Amazon Page.
> Dedicated Server sind sicher! Musst dir keine Sorgen machen
> Ich freu mich auf die Beta schon vorbestellt


 Ja, man MUSS den Server bei K-Files und konsorten mieten. Es wird warscheinlich keine Dedicated-Server-Files geben. Somit würde dieses Spiel für mich nicht in Frage kommen.
 Siehe wiki.bf-games.net/index.php/Bad_Company_2_Server


----------



## Nilssont27 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



TermiGR schrieb:


> chrisssi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dedicated Server – Jeder wird Action nonstop erleben, und das unabhängig von anderen Spielern und ihren Internetverbindungen. Das "Ranked Server Provider"-Programm wird es Spielern ermöglichen, ihren eigenen Server zu hosten, diverse Einstellungen selbst zu modifizieren, den Passwortschutz zu bearbeiten und Slots zu reservieren.
> ...


  Man kann aber offline, bei LANs oder so, hosten? oder MUSS man nen server mieten? Oder wird das wie in BF2 wo man Server mieten konnte, die dann permament online sind oder man auf LAN klickt und dann man selber Host wird? Also praktisch so wie in MW2 Private Match aber ohne online/Steam Pflicht?


----------



## ShadowDuke (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Is ne gute Frage, denke im LAN wird das schon irgendwie gehen, offline, dürfte ja kein Problem sein das auf ner LAN zu hosten, glaube sowas in der Art haben sie auch gesagt, forum oder so.

  Und warum boykottieren? Finde das ist immernoch was anderes als beim dreck MW2. Es wird genug Anbieter geben wo man solche Server mieten kann, ganz billig werden die sicher nicht, billigste 60 € für 32 ranked (oder eher unranked, da bei bf2 ranked die preise schon gut hoch sind) dürfte hinkommen.
  Und wie bei BF2 lohnen sich eig. eh nur ranked Server, da die meistens eh von der breiten Masse bevorzugt werden.
  Root kaufen + dedi server files wäre natürlich die billigere Variante.

  Das Spiel wird aber sowas von geil, steht für mich außer Frage, boykottieren finde ich aufjedenfall zu hart - aber soll halt jeder selber wissen.
  Letztendlich wird sich das Spiel trotzdem gut verkaufen, sofern man wie bei MW2 (noch zu Anfangs) cracked es erschwerter online zocken konnte.


----------



## MajorGunner (16. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



TermiGR schrieb:


> chrisssi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dedicated Server – Jeder wird Action nonstop erleben, und das unabhängig von anderen Spielern und ihren Internetverbindungen. Das "Ranked Server Provider"-Programm wird es Spielern ermöglichen, ihren eigenen Server zu hosten, diverse Einstellungen selbst zu modifizieren, den Passwortschutz zu bearbeiten und Slots zu reservieren.
> ...


 _*fiumpfedit:*_ Bitte sachlich bleiben!


----------



## TermiGR (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Leg dir bitte mal einen anderen Ton zu! Danke!


----------



## schlaubi020478 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mal so eine Frage in die Runde, was sind das für Archivments die man überall nachlesen kann im netz?
 Ich habe mal googli schnüffeln lassen aber nix genaueres gefunden. Sind das nun Win live , Steam oder die Auszeichnungen wie schon bei Bf2 / Bf 2142 ??? 

 Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## Tiefseetaucher (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mogelpackung Dedicated Server !

 In Battlefield: BC2 wird es NICHT möglich sein,
 einen privaten Gameserver über einen selbst
 gemieteten Rootserver zu betreiben.

 Es können lediglich Server von Partnerfirmen
 gemietet werden, welche mit EA und DICE
 zusammenarbeiten.

 Für alle PC Spieler, die Wert auf Unabhänigkeit
 legen, ist BC2 eine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## MajorGunner (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Tiefseetaucher schrieb:


> In Battlefield: BC2 wird es NICHT möglich sein,
> einen privaten Gameserver über einen selbst
> gemieteten Rootserver zu betreiben.
> 
> ...


   Käse zum Whine?

 Ich finds besser so.


----------



## MajorGunner (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



TermiGR schrieb:


> Leg dir bitte mal einen anderen Ton zu! Danke!


   Wieso sollte ich du Vollpfosten?


----------



## iDGames (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



MajorGunner schrieb:


> TermiGR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Leg dir bitte mal einen anderen Ton zu! Danke!
> ...


   Weil du wie ein lächerliches kleines Kiddy klingst.


----------



## MajorGunner (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



iDGames schrieb:


> MajorGunner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TermiGR schrieb:
> ...


   Dir fällt wohl nix anderes ein als meine Worte zu benutzen du Kind


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hm, jeden Tag eine oder 2 BFC2 news. Erinnert mich an CoD:MW2 ! Hoffentlich wird es besser


----------



## Krampfkeks (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



MajorGunner schrieb:


> iDGames schrieb:
> 
> 
> > MajorGunner schrieb:
> ...


   Süß :>


 Btt: der grund warum die stats zurpckgesetzt werden, ist doch eher dass man manche Punkte mit (noch) unbalanced  Waffen gemacht hat^^ Das sie n Vorsprung haben kann kaum der Grund sein, sonst würde es auch immer zurückgesetzt werden müssen , wenn einer das Spiel neu kauft^^


----------



## MajorGunner (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> MajorGunner schrieb:
> 
> 
> > iDGames schrieb:
> ...


   Omg :>

 Ab ins Bettchen jetzt, ist schon spät!


----------



## AWYN (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

solche kommentare in nem Battlefield beitrag?!... geht MW2 zocken!


----------



## Nacko (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

wie und wann kommt man denn an den beta key, wenn man vorbestellt hat? kommt der per mail?


----------



## tarnvogL (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Nacko schrieb:


> wie und wann kommt man denn an den beta key, wenn man vorbestellt hat? kommt der per mail?


 ja, ich glaube die Keys werden ab dem 25. per E-Mail versendet


----------



## Blasterishere (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Zitat von Amazon:
"Der erste Versand der Keys beginnt vorraussichtlich im Laufe der dritten Januarwoche und richtet sich an alle Vorbesteller des Games. "

Sollte also bald soweit sein.


----------



## Br1ll (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Bekommt man auch einen Key mit "zahlen auf Rechnung"???? Ich habe noch Monat am Ende des Geldes....

Also: Beta-Key trotz zahlen auf Rechnung?


----------



## DanielUnruh (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Br1ll schrieb:


> Bekommt man auch einen Key mit "zahlen auf Rechnung"???? Ich habe noch Monat am Ende des Geldes....
> 
> Also: Beta-Key trotz zahlen auf Rechnung?


 gehe ich jetzt mal davon aus, hab auch auf Rechnung bestellt steht ja nirgends da das es nicht der Fall ist


----------



## iDGames (17. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hab drei Spiele (für mich und Freunde) bei www.game.co.uk bestellt. Die Seite ist ja auch auf der offiziellen BC2-Page verlinkt.
Werde ich von dieser Seite auch Beta-Keys zugeschickt kriegen?


----------



## ShadowDuke (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



iDGames schrieb:


> Ich hab drei Spiele (für mich und Freunde) bei www.game.co.uk bestellt. Die Seite ist ja auch auf der offiziellen BC2-Page verlinkt.
> Werde ich von dieser Seite auch Beta-Keys zugeschickt kriegen?


 Nö. Was bestellst du depp auch über Country UK, ich denke mal du lebst in Deutschland!? *ohmann!*
 Außerdem ist 1 Millionen mal schon gesagt worden! EA Store, Gamestop.com!, (jetzt Amazon.de), rest übliche Seiten wo man Keys gewinnen kann!


----------



## Siro1976 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



ShadowDuke schrieb:


> iDGames schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab drei Spiele (für mich und Freunde) bei www.game.co.uk bestellt. Die Seite ist ja auch auf der offiziellen BC2-Page verlinkt.
> ...


 Wieso ist man ein Depp, wenn man seine Games im Ausland kauft - ungeschnitten und günstiger???

 

 Bei Amazon.co.uk zahlt man nun mal nur knapp 50% des deutschen Preises, verschickt wird trotzdem aus Bad Hersfeld.


----------



## dangee (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

nur Versand muss man mehr bezahlen, sogar mehr als auf der englischen Amazonwebseite angegeben...


----------



## iDGames (18. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Gibt nur amazon.de oder auch amazon.co.uk Beta Keys aus für Vorbesteller?


----------



## Siro1976 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



dangee schrieb:


> nur Versand muss man mehr bezahlen, sogar mehr als auf der englischen Amazonwebseite angegeben...


 es bleibt trotzdem wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## Namuraz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



> Liebe Kundin/lieber Kunde,
> 
> Sie haben bei Amazon.de ein oder mehrere Exemplare von "Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Limited Edition" für den PC vorbestellt und erhalten hiermit Ihren Beta-key/Ihre Beta-keys, mit denen Sie an der PC Beta teilnehmen können.
> 
> ...


     ...     



> *Informationen zur Beta
> **Beta Zeitraum: *28. Januar - 25. Februar 2010
> *Mapname:* Port Valdez
> *Spieleranzahl:* 32
> ...


----------



## Maverico (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob das Game nun noch bei Steam kommt? 5€ Versandgebühr für Übergabe find ich sch%%e


----------



## Bl4ckburn (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Heut pünktlich meine Keys bekommen!


----------



## mishL (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hab den Key auch bekommen.

Dachte es tauchen noch irgendwelche Probleme deswegen auf..

Hab ich mich getäuscht.. umso besser


----------



## YaRLy (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hab ihn auch, hab ihn auch!!!11 *fap* *fap* *fap*


----------



## FRfutzi01 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hab meinen Key... Jetzt wirds geil!!!!


----------



## Luzinator (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Weiss jemand, ob man die Demo schon vorab laden kann (wei bei Steamspielen)??


----------



## Dr-Brot (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Und wann kommen endlich mal die public keys?


----------



## Homeboy25 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ja, ich habe meinen PC Beta Key auch heute von Amazon.de bekommen !

geil


----------



## der-morten (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

weiss hier jemand wie das ist bei amazon, mit der 
vorbestellung und der leiferung?
würds mir ja glatt vorbestellen wegen der beta, nur 
habe ich kein bocken beim release nen tag warten 
zu müssen da es noch nicht im briefkasten ist  
mfg


----------



## Mandavar (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Habe meinen Key auch schon! *jubel*


----------



## MagnusHamburg24 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



der-morten schrieb:


> weiss hier jemand wie das ist bei amazon, mit der
> vorbestellung und der leiferung?
> würds mir ja glatt vorbestellen wegen der beta, nur
> habe ich kein bocken beim release nen tag warten
> ...


 Mein Amazon-Konto sagt mir eine Lieferung für den 5. März voraus. Also einen Tag später..

 Du kannst doch ganz einfach eine Vorbestellung tätigen, Beta-Key abstauben, bisschen zokken und vor Ausliferung bequem und kostenfrei stornieren..und dann rennst du am 4. März zum Händler deines Vertrauens, wenn es so dringend ist


----------



## leckmuschel (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

yoo hab meinen key auch bereits xD
also amazon liefert pünktlich zum release. bestell es dir dort ruhig und du kriegst es an dem tag, wo erscheinungsdatum ist.


----------



## TeppsnRappsn (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



MagnusHamburg24 schrieb:


> der-morten schrieb:
> 
> 
> > weiss hier jemand wie das ist bei amazon, mit der
> ...


 Joar hab meine bezahlung auch noch nicht mal vorgenommen und schon hatte ich meinen Key.

 Also die ganz dreisten,brauchen eigentlich nur das game vorbestellen und dann schön wieder stornieren.
 Wollt ich auch erst machen aber dann hab ich mir überlegt das es im Laden wahrscheinlich mehr wie 43€ kosten wird obwohl mit porto bin ich ja auch schon bei 50€. Naja^^


----------



## Eagleeyesix (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



TeppsnRappsn schrieb:


> Also die ganz dreisten,brauchen eigentlich nur das game vorbestellen und dann schön wieder stornieren.
> Wollt ich auch erst machen aber dann hab ich mir überlegt das es im Laden wahrscheinlich mehr wie 43€ kosten wird obwohl mit porto bin ich ja auch schon bei 50€. Naja^^


 Was fürn Porto? Bei Amazon zahlste dafür kein Porto.


----------



## High-Tech (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Amazon verlangt KEIN Porto ...
Denke kaum das SAturn und co. den Preis überhaupt toppen 
Hab meine Keys ebenfalls fehlt nur der Download, freu mich ja schon auf das erste MP Spiel


----------



## Lysop (21. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ähm ihr wisst schon, dass wenn das spiel ne usk18 bekommt es nur per dhl spezialversand verschickt wird. d.h. ihr müsst zum preis nochmal 5 euro draufrechnen


----------



## High-Tech (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hm möglich, war aber auf Amazon nirgends angegeben bzw. mir wurde von meinem Amazon Gutschein nur der Preis des Spiels berechnet.
Hab bisher 1mal ein FSK 18 von Amazon gekauft und dort war gleich beim Kauf der Aufschlag verrechnet?


----------



## High-Tech (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Sry hast Recht, hab die 5€ gar nicht gemerkt sind aber im Preis mitverrechnet 
Gut hab das Game 2mal gekauft somit sinds immernoch 46,50€ pro Person


----------



## sTormseeka (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hab auch n Beta Key   (Amazon sei Dank)
 Ich hau euch weg ihr Gimps    
 Nick:MoFire


----------



## z3ro22 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

als stammkunde zahle ich nicht mal den original.freu mich auf den 28 mal sehen wieviel kindergarten kinder wieder unterwegs sind aber daran sind dann die dummen eltern schuld.


----------



## thefluxo (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

MIR GEHT DAS SO EXTREM GEGEN DEN STRICH! Hab BC2 vor dem Hintergrund im EA Store bestellt, das dort versprochen wurde das man das Spiel früher zocken kann. Die Werbung hat sogar impliziert das es 'nen Beta Key auch für die Vorbesteller im EA Store geben soll. Mittlerweile weiß keiner mehr was genaues und selbst beim EA Support bekommt man auf ein und dieselbe Frage zwei verschiedene Antworten. Keine Frage: BC2 wird ein Knaller.... allein schon weil DICE endlich wieder die Finger drin hat. Aber ich möchte echt gern mal wissen warum EA immer so'n Dreck abzieht. Bei Crysis war es dasselbe. Preorder Reklame mit dem Versprechen man könne es minimum einen Tag vor allen anderen spielen. Im Endeffekt konnte ich es auch erst am Veröffentlichungstag laden. DICE BITTE!!!!! Sucht Euch nen Publisher der es drauf hat und nicht jedes Jahr 600 Millionen Euro für Lizenzen ausgibt um die x'te Auflage von FIFA, PGA, NHL, NBA oder NFS mit bekannten Gesichtern und Marken zu vermarkten, sondern das Geld in eine klare Unternehmensstruktur mit funktionierendem Support und einer Marketing Abteilung die die Ansprüche und wünsche ihrer Zielgruppe kennt anstatt jedes verdammte Mal in Aktionismus zu verfallen und alle zehn Minuten die Richtung zu ändern!!!! BITTE!!!!!

ach, btw: hat jemand von euch ne andere info bzgl. der ea store vorbesteller!?


----------



## Flo66R6 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Rein theoretisch könnte man ja auch hergehen, in einem billigen Shop (z.B. in UK) vorbestellen, dann noch eine Vorbestellung bei Amazon eintragen, Beta Key erhalten, 1 Monat Beta spielen und dann bei Amazon.de stornieren, oder?

Hmmm.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Bl4ckburn (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich hab BFC2 vorbestellt, bevor das USK Rating da war, somit taucht in meiner Rechnung auch keine 5€ extra auf von wegen "Ab 18" .


----------



## MagnusHamburg24 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch könnte man ja auch hergehen, in einem billigen Shop (z.B. in UK) vorbestellen, dann noch eine Vorbestellung bei Amazon eintragen, Beta Key erhalten, 1 Monat Beta spielen und dann bei Amazon.de stornieren, oder?
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> ...


 Natürlich geht das und auch komplett problemlos.

 Amazon bucht auch erst am Ausliferungstag von deinem Konto per Lastschrift ab, da du aber vorher stornierst wird es das gar nicht geben, von daher musst du auch keinem Geld hinterherrennen.

 Stornieren kann man jederzeit und kostenlos und ob der Key, durch eine Stornierung unbrauchbar wird, ist auch in Frage zu stellen.

 Ich mache es jedenfalls genau so, wie du deinen Gedanken beschreibst.


----------



## Eagleeyesix (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hmm hatte es auch vorbestellt als noch keine USK 18 waren und hab den Standartversand. Können die das noch einfach so ändern? Weil wenn die Post kommt bin ich auf Arbeit und kanns nicht persönlich entgegen nehmen. Wäre doof, dann noch nen Tag warten zu müssen und es selber auf der Post abholen zu dürfen.

Versand:  Standardversand  

Zwischensumme:    EUR 40,29  
Verpackung und Versand:    EUR 0,00  
   ------  
Summe ohne MwSt.:    EUR 40,29  
MwSt.:    EUR 7,66  
   ------  
Summe:    EUR 47,95  
Aktionsgutscheine:    -EUR 0,00  
   ------  
Gesamtsumme für diese Bestellung:    EUR 47,95


----------



## xkoy (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

also ich hab mein en Key  Kann losgehn.


----------



## thefluxo (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Na endlich!! EA hat mir heute telefonisch bestätigt das die Keys für die Vorbesteller im EA Store zwischen dem 27sten und 28sten Januar per email übermittelt werden!

 Jubel!  Wenn das klappt fahr ich nach Köln und knuddel die Empfangsbraut


----------



## RincewindChaos (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ich habe meinen key durch amazon bekommen 
 viel glück allen bei der vergabe der keys 

 ich sehe schon was um 23:00 auf der beta seite erscheint


----------



## Lysop (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Falls man überhaupt drauf kommt  Ich glaub ich benutz den Trick mit der Vorbestellung auch.


----------



## JLS (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Warum nehmen die net einfach eine Ausweiskopie? Kein Bock so lange wach zu bleiben...


----------



## mxpr (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Dann probier ich da mal mein Glück, wenns nicht 
klappt bestell ich's halt vor^^


----------



## Dr-Brot (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Bah, hatte gehofft das da keine News zu kommt. Jetzt wird der Ansturm erst recht riesig werden...


----------



## Samsky (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

haha...
ich habe schon einen key!


----------



## Muggiman (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

find ich gut mit der Uhrzeit... dann besteht die kleine Möglichkeit auf weniger "Kinder" zu treffen, wobei dies sich eh schon alle von Vorbestellt haben ;/


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Naja, sich um einen Key bewerben kostet doch nix^^ (Oder doch!?)

Ich werd mir heute entspannt um einen Key bewerben, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück 

Ich finde das Zufallsauswahlverfahren eigentlich schon gut, weil dadurch jeder die gleichen Chancen hat


----------



## s3n (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ja als ob am Wochenende die Kiddies nicht länger aufbleiben dürfen.
Die sollen das am Montag machen und nicht am Wochenende.


----------



## Sancezz1 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

keine Sorge Leute, ich bewerb mich schonmal nicht um einen Key, jetz sind eure Chancen bestimmt tierisch gewachsen^^


----------



## Homeboy25 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

die regiestrierung ist schon ca. 1 - 2 minuten offen.
alle die noch keinen key haben !

Holt ihn euch !


----------



## Goldbaersche (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Alter, da geht grad gar nichts!


----------



## mxpr (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

So, dann hab ich mich mal beworben...


----------



## Predator91 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich würde es auch gerne tun, aber die Seite ist zu voll glaube ich, denn ich komme nicht rein verdammt nochmal.


----------



## iDGames (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Jo, der Server ist wohl ein wenig überlastet.


----------



## Goldbaersche (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

habs geschafft meine Daten einzugeben, aber dann steht da : Verbindung fehlgeschlagen  OMG! Muss ich wohl morgen früh machen...


----------



## Keenin (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Nach dem 6. Versuch hatte ich die Bewerbung durchbringen können..Der Ansturm scheint wohl riesig zu sein. Mal schauen, ob ich einer der wenigen Glücklichen bin. ^^


----------



## Noimie (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ich komm net durch ^^
mal 1-2 stunden warten , onbwohl ich schon ins nest wollte


----------



## Predator91 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

So überlastet wie die Seite ist wird es in 2 Minuten schon keine Keys mehr geben.


----------



## the-only-one (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wieso bestellt ihr nicht einfach bei Amazon? Beta Key bekommt man als Vorbesteller und wenn einem das Spiel nicht gefällt einfach stornieren. Das Spiel muss man erst bei Versand zahlen.


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hat etwas gedauert aber ich konnte mich bewerben. Mal schauen.


----------



## Predator91 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Kriegt man da jetzt noch welche wenn man bestellt? Oder ist es jetzt schon zu spät? Die Keys von Amazon wurden ja schon verschickt wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## mxpr (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Predator91 schrieb:


> Kriegt man da jetzt noch welche wenn man bestellt? Oder ist es jetzt schon zu spät? Die Keys von Amazon wurden ja schon verschickt wenn ich mich nicht irre.


   Also bei amazon steht dass du die 4 Tage nach dem Bestellen bekommst


----------



## Predator91 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ist ok ich habs jetzt auch geschafft. Drückt mir die Daumen Leute


----------



## easid3 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wo geb ich die denn da ein???? ich seh da nichts wo man sich eintagen könnte...


----------



## Predator91 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wahrscheinlich weil die Seite noch nicht richtig laden konnte. Eigentlich sollte da ein Fragebogen erscheinen den du ausfüllen musst. War bei mir auch so.


----------



## Tentrox (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich konnte mit Firefox keinen Fragebogen sehen. Mit IE und geringster Sicherheitsstufe konnte ich den Fragebogen sehen und ausfüllen.


----------



## easid3 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Predator91 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil die Seite noch nicht richtig laden konnte. Eigentlich sollte da ein Fragebogen erscheinen den du ausfüllen musst. War bei mir auch so.


 Aber was soll ich denn jetzt machen, ich habe es schon oft probiert mit mozilla und explorer aber nirgends ist etwas zum ausfüllen...


----------



## EvilMonkey (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Die haben anscheinend das Formular entfernt. Vorhin konnte ich meine Daten eingeben, allerdings wurde der CAPTCHA nicht geladen und ich musste die Seite neu-laden und dann war das Formular verschwunden.


----------



## easid3 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ja toll und wie soll man sich jetzt anmelden...?!


----------



## EvilMonkey (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Jetzt funktioniert es anscheinend wieder.


----------



## easid3 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

So habe es mit dem Explorer geschafft... Ich hab die komplette Sicherheit ausgeschaltet, dann wurde das Formular angezeigt, naja danke für die Hilfe


----------



## easid3 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



EvilMonkey schrieb:


> Jetzt funktioniert es anscheinend wieder.


   Wahrscheinlich wollten zu viele auf einmal xD


----------



## Homeboy25 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

als ich mich um 22:55 angemeldet habe bzw. das Formular ausgefüllt habe ging noch alles normal, finde nur lustig das sie 2 Tage oder so zum bewerben offen lassen.

 die keys sind doch bestimt jetzt schon alle vergeben.


----------



## Lysop (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

das is so egal ob man sich jetzt glei anmeldet oder später. es wird eh per zufall gewählt, bei mir liefs ohne probleme


 wie können die keys vergeben sein, wenn sie noch net mal ausgelost wurden?


----------



## Michii17 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich wollt mal fragen, habe mir am 17.12 das Spiel bei Amazon.de vorbestellt & immernoch keinen Beta-Key von Amazon.de bekommen .. kann ich jetzt noch drauf hoffen oder bekommt doch nicht jeder der das Spiel bei Amazon vorbestellt & auch kaufen will einen Key?


----------



## man1ac (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Als Österreicher kann man in Deutschen Jugendschutz nur dankbar sein   
 Wird ZENSIERT, wird Geschnitten, Anmeldung erst in der Nacht  einfach  
 Ausgerechnet dieses WE hab ichkeine möglichkeit in der Nacht online zu gehen.

 Nur gut das ich vorbestellt hab.


 Hier noch eine Liste aller Händler die die Beta-key's vergeben.

 http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich schätze mal das die Beta Keys für die Bewerber am Montag ausgelost werden und zugeschickt werden. Denn wie es oben steht läuft die Bewerberphase bis Sonntag. Also ein wenig warten müssen wir noch.


----------



## supabuba (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



man1ac schrieb:


> Als Österreicher kann man in Deutschen Jugendschutz nur dankbar sein
> Wird ZENSIERT, wird Geschnitten, Anmeldung erst in der Nacht  einfach
> Ausgerechnet dieses WE hab ichkeine möglichkeit in der Nacht online zu gehen.


 Das spiel kommt ungeschnitten in den Handel ;D
 und dass man die Keys nur 'nachts' kriegt finde ich sinnvoll,wer da nicht kann, kann ja Bekannte fragen.

 Hoffe nurmal, dass ich einen krieg...

 MfG


----------



## krovvy (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Michii17 schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal fragen, habe mir am 17.12 das Spiel bei Amazon.de vorbestellt & immernoch keinen Beta-Key von Amazon.de bekommen .. kann ich jetzt noch drauf hoffen oder bekommt doch nicht jeder der das Spiel bei Amazon vorbestellt & auch kaufen will einen Key?


 also ich hab meinen mittlerweile erhalten (20.01.10), eventuell vorbestellung stornieren und neu vorbestellen?


----------



## Andi030 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

angemeldet XD


----------



## golani79 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mal gespannt, ob ich einen Beta-Key ergattern kann - wär schon cool. 
 Vor allem, da im Februar das Semester dem Ende zugeht und Ferien vor der Tür stehen - endlich wieder mal Zeit zum Zocken


----------



## Bensta (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Bei Amazon vorbestellen, Schlüssel erhalten und 
ggf. gleich wieder abbestellen. Alles klar ?


----------



## Krampfkeks (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



krovvy schrieb:


> Michii17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich
> ...


 Jeder bekommt einen Key, bis 1 Tag VOR Beta start werden sie noch verschickt


----------



## ChaosOrc (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Bensta schrieb:


> Bei Amazon vorbestellen, Schlüssel erhalten und
> ggf. gleich wieder abbestellen. Alles klar ?


   Sobald du den Betakey erhalten hast, ist eine Abbestellung nicht mehr möglich soweit ich weiß.


----------



## CauseFX (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Stornieren des Auftrages ist definitiv möglich. PUNKT.


----------



## Bensta (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



CauseFX schrieb:


> Stornieren des Auftrages ist definitiv möglich. PUNKT.


 Bei Star Trek Online gings genauso.


----------



## Gems1 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ich hab auch nen key un d gleich wieder storniert...alles andere wäre sinnlos da man eh ware zurückschciken kann


----------



## Schisshase (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



ChaosOrc schrieb:


> Bensta schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei Amazon vorbestellen, Schlüssel erhalten und
> ...


Lobbyarbeit hin oder her, EA und Amazon stehen nicht über dem Gesetz.


----------



## Xorydol (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Oder sie könnten, wenn sie ganz gemein sind, einfach den BETA key sperren sobald du abbestellst....

 Ich habs auch erst vor kutzem vorbestellt, doch ich werde es sicher nicht wieder abbestellen, hätte es sowieso gekauft.....

 mfg


----------



## Lysop (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Gems1 schrieb:


> ich hab auch nen key un d gleich wieder storniert...alles andere wäre sinnlos da man eh ware zurückschciken kann


 hast zahlung auf rechnung oder bankeinzug ausgewählt. nicht dass ich was falsch mach. xD


----------



## Throgon (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich wäre an eurer Stelle vorsichtig mit solchen aktionen, denn ihr habt mit der Bestellung einen Vertrag unterschrieben und damit habt ihr diesen gebrochen. Das kleinste übel wäre es wenn sie den Key sperren, aber ich glaube sie könnten auch mehr unternehmen und euch trotzdem zu potte bitten. 

 Außerdem empfinde ich dieses Verhalten/Aktion einfach nur als assozial.


----------



## sTormseeka (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Throgon schrieb:


> Ich wäre an eurer Stelle vorsichtig mit solchen aktionen, denn ihr habt mit der Bestellung einen Vertrag unterschrieben und damit habt ihr diesen gebrochen. Das kleinste übel wäre es wenn sie den Key sperren, aber ich glaube sie könnten auch mehr unternehmen und euch trotzdem zu potte bitten.
> 
> Außerdem empfinde ich dieses Verhalten/Aktion einfach nur als assozial.


   Asozial wenn mann einen Riesen wie Amazon wegen eines Beta-Keys mit legalen Mitteln prellt?
 Ja is klar...


----------



## JackTheDipper (24. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



sTormseeka schrieb:


> Throgon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich wäre an eurer Stelle vorsichtig mit solchen aktionen, denn ihr habt mit der Bestellung einen Vertrag unterschrieben und damit habt ihr diesen gebrochen. Das kleinste übel wäre es wenn sie den Key sperren, aber ich glaube sie könnten auch mehr unternehmen und euch trotzdem zu potte bitten.
> ...


   Super Rechtfertigung   .


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wann ist die Auswertung bzw. die Key-Ziehung???


----------



## Throgon (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



sTormseeka schrieb:


> Throgon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich wäre an eurer Stelle vorsichtig mit solchen aktionen, denn ihr habt mit der Bestellung einen Vertrag unterschrieben und damit habt ihr diesen gebrochen. Das kleinste übel wäre es wenn sie den Key sperren, aber ich glaube sie könnten auch mehr unternehmen und euch trotzdem zu potte bitten.
> ...


 1. Es ist nicht 100% legal was ihr da macht.
 2. Auf deinem Avatar steht Kapitalist. Du scheinst nicht zu deiner Meinung zu stehen, denn als Kapitalist würdest du sowas nicht machen. Eigentlich müsstest du Amazon unterstützen.


----------



## SCUX (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Throgon schrieb:


> 2. Auf deinem Avatar steht Kapitalist. Du scheinst nicht zu deiner Meinung zu stehen, denn als Kapitalist würdest du sowas nicht machen. Eigentlich müsstest du Amazon unterstützen.


 ich glaub er erscheißt gerade einen Kapitalist auf dem Ava   
 demnach sthet er zu seiner Einstellung^^

 In der heutigen Mitnehm-und Wegwerfgesellschaft ist sowas leider fast schon normal


----------



## sTormseeka (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Throgon schrieb:


> sTormseeka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Throgon schrieb:
> ...


 1.Auf der Amazon Seite steht nichts von einer Kaufverpflichtung wenn man den Beta-Key bekommt.
 2.Schau dir meinen Avatar bitte genau an und vor allem richtig lesen!
   Vielleicht verstehst du es ja dann...


----------



## MajorGunner (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hab meinen Beta-Key gerade bekommen  Yeah


----------



## Throgon (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ok... war halt schon spät. Nichts destotrotz ist diese Aktion assozial. Ich, an Amazon's stelle würde da jedenfalls einschreiten und alle Beta Keys, bei denen das Spiel abbestellt wurde, sperren.


----------



## modderfreak (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



AbSoLuT-ICE schrieb:


> Wann ist die Auswertung bzw. die Key-Ziehung???


   Das würde ich auch gerne wissen. Auf der Webseite steht dass die Beta am 28.1. beginnt, aber wann bekommt man als nicht-Vorbesteller den key (falls man gewonnen hat)?


----------



## Lysop (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

hab mein key auch von amazon inzwischen


----------



## sTormseeka (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



modderfreak schrieb:


> AbSoLuT-ICE schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wann ist die Auswertung bzw. die Key-Ziehung???
> ...


   Nach einer Twitter Meldung am 28.01.10


----------



## man1ac (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hab meinen auch heute bekommen   
 und nicht von amazon sondern
 gamesonly.at   
(zum selben preis)


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wie siehts eigentlich bei gameware.at aus? Haben die auch welche?


----------



## man1ac (25. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich bei gameware.at aus? Haben die auch welche?


 Laut EA nicht



 I also wanted to share an updated global retailers list supporting the BFBC2 PC Beta Key access coming this month. 
 US - GameStop.com (_US Only), _Direct2Drive,
 Austria - Gamesonly.at 
 Czech Republic - xzone.cz and jrc.cz 
 Germany - amazon.de


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



man1ac schrieb:


> Shadow_Man schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie siehts eigentlich bei gameware.at aus? Haben die auch welche?
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## Flo66R6 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Ach, wie doof. Ich hatte gehofft, das man heute im Laufe des Tages schon mal herunterladen kann und die Server ab morgen laufen. Wenn das erst ab morgen Abend um 18.00 Uhr zum Download gestellt werden sollte, wird das wohl morgen nichts mehr. Ich habe zwar eine flotte I-Net Anbindung, bin aber bestimmt nicht der einzige, der sich das dann herunterlädt.

 Naja, schauen wir mal.

 Grüße,
 Flo


----------



## sTormseeka (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

"Die angegebenen Daten sind jedoch noch mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da die
  noch nicht offiziell von Electronic Arts oder Dice bestätigt wurden"
  Jetzt ist es offiziell.
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.co... 

 Edit:neues Video-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGJCRjaTVgU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Krampfkeks (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

hoffe doch mit preload


----------



## Flo66R6 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> hoffe doch mit preload


 Nein, leider nicht. Ab 18.00 Uhr fangen morgen tausende Spieler weltweit an, sich den 1,5 GB Client zu ziehen...

 Man darf gespannt sein


----------



## Nilssont27 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



sTormseeka schrieb:


> "Die angegebenen Daten sind jedoch noch mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da die
> noch nicht offiziell von Electronic Arts oder Dice bestätigt wurden"
> Jetzt ist es offiziell.
> http://blogs.battlefield.ea.co...
> [...]


 eine Frage hätt ich dann doch noch: Kann man auch als nicht Steam Vorbesteller die Beta über Steam laden? Weil ich denk, dass die Stemserver werden (warscheinlich) die beste Bandbraete haben.


----------



## iDGames (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

So, es ist Donnerstag.
Hat schon jemand seinen Key von der Verlosung bekommen?


----------



## meric (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

ich bisher her nicht. die beta-bewerbung wurde aber auch erst am 25.01. gegen mittag geschlossen. also so ca. 8-9 stunden zu spät bzw. nach us-zeit.

 werden wir uns dank zeitverschiebung wohl noch min. 8 stunden gedulden müssen


----------



## jonei (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



meric schrieb:


> ich bisher her nicht. die beta-bewerbung wurde aber auch erst am 25.01. gegen mittag geschlossen. also so ca. 8-9 stunden zu spät bzw. nach us-zeit.
> 
> werden wir uns dank zeitverschiebung wohl noch min. 8 stunden gedulden müssen


 wollen wir hoffen. nicht, dass wir keinen gewonnen haben


----------



## sTormseeka (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Endlich PC Grafik   
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-tlrAuKFCk&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## Ragothy (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



iDGames schrieb:


> So, es ist Donnerstag.
> Hat schon jemand seinen Key von der Verlosung bekommen?


 *hoch damit*

 hat inzwischen schon jemand einen bekommen?


----------



## sTormseeka (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Ragothy schrieb:


> iDGames schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, es ist Donnerstag.
> ...


   Ja die Verteilung hat begonnen.


----------



## Felio (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Hab grad einen bekommen


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Ich hab auch ein.


----------



## FRfutzi01 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ralf,
> Du wurdest zum Battlefield: Bad Company 2 PC Betatest ausgewählt.
> 
> Hier dein persönlicher Betakey: XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
> ...


 Habe eben auch meinen Key bekommen, der ist aber für nen Kumpel, da ich schon einen von Amazon aus der Vorbestellung habe. Glück für meinen Kumpel. Der hatte nämlich die Anmeldung zur Beta verpasst...


----------



## geleckt (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

auch einen hab freu


----------



## Perterson (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

hey Leute und ich habe drei Key's  gewonnen


----------



## Hannibal89 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Perterson schrieb:


> hey Leute und ich habe drei Key's  gewonnen


 Hast ne PN


----------



## Schisshase (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Juhu, bin dabei.   
 Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt wies ist.


----------



## X3niC (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Ähm es geht das gerücht rum das sie den client vllt schon früher freistschalten!

Quelle: http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/news/72709-battlefield-bad-company-2-beta-termin-client-groesse-enthuellt/


----------



## FRfutzi01 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

"Surprise Reveal: Xbox 360 Battlefield Bad Company 2 MP Demo is live on Xbox Marketplace! Go get it!!!!!!!!"

Na toll, die sch... Konsolen werden mal wieder bevorzugt. Naja, aber sind ja nur noch knapp vier stunden... Trotzdem


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

ich habe zum glück auch einen bekommen! jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wann der client zur verfügung gestellt wird


----------



## KainLaVey (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



ShotgunJimmy schrieb:


> ich habe zum glück auch einen bekommen! jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wann der client zur verfügung gestellt wird


   18 Uhr, steht doch da


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



KainLaVey schrieb:


> ShotgunJimmy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich habe zum glück auch einen bekommen! jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wann der client zur verfügung gestellt wird
> ...


 ups  na ich bin wohl noch nicht so ganz wach 
 aber ich glaube die server werden eh dermaßen überlastet sein, dass man heute nicht zum antesten kommt!
 egal wat sollts! muss eh abends malochen


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Hab auch einen bekommen *Tanz*


----------



## moskitoo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Ich hab jetzt den Artikel nicht gelesen, aber wie kommt man denn an nen beta key? 

 Edit: Ah also über ne Vorbestellung gibts wohl sicher einen. Eine Frage am Rande: Ist denn bekannt ob die deutsche version geschnitten ist?


----------



## Flo66R6 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Die "Deutsche Version" (gibt wohl EU weit nur eine einzige, multilinguale Version) ist uncut.

Beta Key gibt's über Amazon.de Vorbestellung.

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## SCUX (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Sven,
> Du wurdest zum Battlefield: Bad Company 2 PC Betatest ausgewählt.


----------



## moskitoo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Die "Deutsche Version" (gibt wohl EU weit nur eine einzige, multilinguale Version) ist uncut.
> 
> Beta Key gibt's über Amazon.de Vorbestellung.
> 
> ...


 Danke für die Info!

 Leider schickt amazon die Keys erst 3-4 Tage verspätet raus. Von daher wirds wohl am Wochenende nichts mit Zocken, natürlich ärgerlich weil ich nur am Wochenende Zeit hab um zu spielen.

 Hier hat niemand mehr einen Key übrig oder?


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Was ein Glück, ich hab auch einen bekommen


----------



## Brainybug (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

10 mins vorm download release brechen die ersten downloadplatformen zusammen ^^


----------



## Maverico (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ich seh schon die Entschuldigung: " ... ein solcher Ansturm war nicht zu erwarten ..." - Deppen


----------



## mxpr (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich komm nicht mal mehr auf die battlefield.de 
seite^^


----------



## trion93 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Typisch, statt den Client schon 1-2 Tage vorher zu verteilen, erst jetzt wo großer Ansturm gibt verteilen.


----------



## golani79 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hehe - jo, nix geht mehr


----------



## Nilssont27 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Jo nix geht, war iwie aber auch zu erwarten


----------



## jonei (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ganz toll! ´haben ja auch vorher nur 3 (DREI!!!) quellen angegeben. anstatt mal mehr zu nehmen. gamershell zum beispiel. 

alles marketing! die wissen doch genau, wie viele keys die verteilt haben. ist doch logisch, dass dann alle gleichzeitig ziehen, wenn die es abends starten!


----------



## Throgon (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Kleiner Tip geht direkt auf die Seiten auf denen ihr es downloaden könnt und nicht über Battlefield.de, denn da kommt ihr momentan sowieso nicht rauf


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

hab schon 150 MB ... toll ^^

Ein Torrent wär einfach nur megastark -.-


----------



## jonei (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

genau. nen torrent!


----------



## Jo2080 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

auf welchen seiten konnte man es sich ziehn?


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Boah wie jetzt wieder alle Seiten so übertrieben überladen sind, besonders battlefield.de...

Na toll, ich kann die Beta wohl erst morgen spielen -.-


----------



## MasterOhh (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Es gibt bereits einen Torrent. Ich zieh die Beta dort mit 600kB/s......


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hey Leute hier sind mehrere Seiten zum downloaden des Clients angegeben, versucht euer Glück 

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/Default.aspx##


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

dann gib uns doch mal den link zum torrent. Wäre vielleicht eine Idee..


----------



## trion93 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Und wo gibts Torrent???


----------



## Birdynator (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich lade gerade von netzwelt.de mit ca 2 mb/s:  http://www.netzwelt.de/softwar...


----------



## xkoy (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Und in welchem Torrent ? gib ma link


----------



## Brainybug (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

torrent link?


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

wow, bei Netzwelt.de hat die Datei schon 14.000 !!! Downloads....


----------



## iDGames (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Giiieb Torrent!
Netzwelt Download lädt auch nich...


----------



## Informex (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

mein gott und sowas noch im Jahr 2010...^^


----------



## mxpr (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ich frag mcih mittlerweile ob die jedem, der sich 
bei der Beta beworben hat, nen Key geschickt 
haben.


----------



## DrHasenbein (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

sagt mal, muss ich meinen Beta-Key von Amazon irgendwo registrieren oder läuft das dann über den Spiel-Client, wenn ich den dann demnächst endlich auch mal herunter geladen habe?


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hey mxpr, kommt mir auch so vor...


----------



## MrPropper (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Das ist echt Krank, alle Server mit dem Download brechen irgendwie ein.


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mh, naja sie sagten ja sie wollen einen realistischen Test. Von daher werden schon ein ganzes paar tausend keys im Umlauf sein.
 Je mehr desto besser, für die Spieler und für die Entwickler, also provitieren doch alle davon.


----------



## Julezzzz (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Keiner der angegebenen Links funktioniert...

Zumindest der Torrent hier geht:

http://www.speltorrents.se/download.php/1519/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client.zip.torrent


----------



## Mandavar (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

@DrHasenbein

Das läuft über das Spiel. Du brauchst aber auch einen EA Account.


----------



## DrHasenbein (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Mandavar schrieb:


> @DrHasenbein
> 
> Das läuft über das Spiel. Du brauchst aber auch einen EA Account.


 ich danke dir. Den EA-Account habe ich schon seit 'ner Weile. Dann sollte das damit also klappen. Prima


----------



## sliCR (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Alles tot. Kein einziger DL geht. 

 Spitzen Planung.


----------



## iDGames (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ist der Torrent nur bei mir so mega lahm?^^


----------



## MrPropper (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Julezzzz schrieb:


> Keiner der angegebenen Links funktioniert...
> 
> Zumindest der Torrent hier geht:
> 
> http://www.speltorrents.se/download.php/1519/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client.zip.torrent


 
 Leider nicht mehr.


----------



## tarnvogL (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Julezzzz schrieb:


> Keiner der angegebenen Links funktioniert...
> 
> Zumindest der Torrent hier geht:
> 
> http://www.speltorrents.se/download.php/1519/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client.zip.torrent


 deiner ebenfalls nicht !


----------



## Informex (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Selbst die File Hoster seiten gehen nicht...was sind denn das für server?


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

MyInternetServices
Mammoth
Eliott Ness
Brain Storm Host
Boomtown
Hypernia
Hosters.at
Killercreation
Hypegamez
Binarics
Dovermed
WOLF / Art of War
i3D
Norsk eSport
4Players
Gameserver.it
Gamesnet.pl
xLAN
iBurst-Gaming
Fragneticst
Nuclear Fallout
Rackage
Clan-Server.at
Krawall Gaming Network GmbH
Game Servers
New Light Systems
Forteam.ru
Game Hosting


----------



## Birdynator (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

65% bei 1.4 MB/s  
 http://www.netzwelt.de/download/12372-battlefield-bad-company-2.html


----------



## iDGames (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Die Links helfen auch net wirklich, d3LuXe3825


----------



## Julezzzz (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ja scheint auch überlastet / down zu sein. Einfach noch ein paarmal versuchen, vielleicht läufts gleich wieder. Vor einer Minute gings noch.


----------



## HnTr-Flo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich hab mein Downloadticket bekommen beim Fileplay


----------



## Gerry (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Sogar die eher uninteressante C&C4-Beta-Server sind überlastet.


----------



## iDGames (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Seit einer Stunde ist das nun alles überlastet.........................


----------



## Hinsk (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

das is ja wohl der hammer! ich hab das spiel gleich wieder zurück gegeben! wenn das schon so anfängt lass ichs lieber gleich! die machen das wohl das erste mal! sollen besser bei console bleiben!


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Woooow, das Torrent zieh ich jetzt gerade mit sagenhaften 0,9 kB/s  Da dauert es ja nur noch 3 Tage bis es fertig ist. 
 Ich find das alles lustig, ich würd das als Entwickler genauso machen. ^^


----------



## Julezzzz (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hab die Torrent Datei nochma woanders hochgeladen:

 http://www.xup.in/dl,20834840/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client.zip.torrent/

 http://www.speltorrents.se/download.php/1519/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client.zip.torrent


----------



## Montmorency (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wie gleich alle rumheulen wenn sie mal 2-3 Stunden länger warten müssen..


----------



## kirchdorf (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

hey leute 
kann mir mal jemand erklären warum dice oder ea so was machen ? 
die wissen doch ganz genau was das für ein ansturm wird


----------



## Hinsk (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

natürlich wird hier geheult, das muss ja wohl ma viiiiiieeeeel besser vorbereitet sein!


----------



## Informex (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

bisschen länger laufen lassen den torrent, hab jetzt fullspeed


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Jaaaaa, alle Hoster müssen gleich Tausende Euro investieren damit auch ja jeder gleich alles hat. Nachdenken ist bei den meisten nicht, obwohl man es keinem Verüblen kann, nicht jeder hat ne IT Ausbildung und weiß was dahinter steht, von daher. So lasset sie heulen die DAU's. 

 Wow, in einer Minute sind bei dem torrent fast 1000 neue Peers dazu gekommen.


----------



## Hannibal89 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Oh man.. sogar Fileplanet hats zerhauen... bisher ging kein einziger Download


----------



## Montmorency (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ob ihrs heute oder morgen spielt ist doch scheiß egal. Freut euch lieber auf den Key. Sonst hättet ihr noch nen Monat länger warten müssen.


----------



## iDGames (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Fullspeed wtf? Ich hab 30kB/s -.-

Welchen benutzt du Informex? xup oder speltorrents?


----------



## Eagleeyesix (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

jap der torrent rennt wenn ihr dem mal etwas Zeit gebt


----------



## Hinsk (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Montmorency schrieb:


> Ob ihrs heute oder morgen spielt ist doch scheiß egal. Freut euch lieber auf den Key. Sonst hättet ihr noch nen Monat länger warten müssen.


 
 wäre viel besser gewesen als der scheiss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrPropper (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Theoretisch braucht man einfach zu warten. Bis der Sturm sich gelegt hat.


----------



## Brainybug (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Deathmaker1987 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, alle Hoster müssen gleich Tausende Euro investieren damit auch ja jeder gleich alles hat. Nachdenken ist bei den meisten nicht, obwohl man es keinem Verüblen kann, nicht jeder hat ne IT Ausbildung und weiß was dahinter steht, von daher. So lasset sie heulen die DAU's.
> 
> Wow, in einer Minute sind bei dem torrent fast 1000 neue Peers dazu gekommen.


 
 deswegen gibt man in den news nur 3 filehoster an ? -.-
 der fehler liegt einfach bei ea, da nicht ordentlich informiert zu haben. die masse auf viele server zu verteilen, wäre weit aus klüger gewesen... soviel zu deinen DAUs.


----------



## newt2007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Deathmaker1987 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa, alle Hoster müssen gleich Tausende Euro investieren damit auch ja jeder gleich alles hat. Nachdenken ist bei den meisten nicht, obwohl man es keinem Verüblen kann, nicht jeder hat ne IT Ausbildung und weiß was dahinter steht, von daher. So lasset sie heulen die DAU's.
> 
> Wow, in einer Minute sind bei dem torrent fast 1000 neue Peers dazu gekommen.


 Also ich hab ne Ausbildung in der IT Branche ^^
 Aber ich finds trotzdem beschissen die wissen genau das so n Ansturm ansteht ...
 Man könnte die Dateien auch mit PW versehen un früher verfügbar machen.
 Oder nen Preload mit Steam ... (sollte Steam nich auch funktionieren ...)

 Naja ... so richtig nachdenken tun sie (publisher und entwickler) irgendwie fast alle nich


----------



## Informex (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

schwankt immer wieder ein bisschen aber das is beides der selbe torrent, hat mir zumindest Vuze gemeldet


----------



## xkoy (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mir gehts nur um meinem Nick, spieln tu ich morgen  also auch heute


----------



## jogo1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

man kann sehr lange warten !!! ^^


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mh, könnte man ja, aber da werden sich im Hintergrund Dinge abspielen von denen ich und du keine Ahnung haben, irgendeinen Grund dafür wird es schon geben warum Sie sich diese drei Hoster gesucht haben (Werbung, Firmenanteile, etc....)
 Meine Aussage galt mehr auf die drei Hoster betreffend, das diese mit Sicherheit wussten das Ihre Server down gehen werden, das war für jeden vorraus zu sehen.


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

server sind alle down, kann man knicken! aber es soll leut geben, die den clienten über rapidshare anbieten!


----------



## jogo1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

man kann sehr lange warten !!! ^^


----------



## jogo1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

man kann sehr lange warten !!! ^^


----------



## miXXery (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hoffentlich legt sich das bis morgen...nen paar 
Mirrors haben schon über 6000 Downloads o_O


----------



## Gulbstar (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

An alle die das spiel bei amazon vorbestellt habt,
habt ihr schon eueren betakey bekommen?


----------



## newt2007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Deathmaker1987 schrieb:


> Mh, könnte man ja, aber da werden sich im Hintergrund Dinge abspielen von denen ich und du keine Ahnung haben, irgendeinen Grund dafür wird es schon geben warum Sie sich diese drei Hoster gesucht haben (Werbung, Firmenanteile, etc....)
> Meine Aussage galt mehr auf die drei Hoster betreffend, das diese mit Sicherheit wussten das Ihre Server down gehen werden, das war für jeden vorraus zu sehen.


 Ich weiss zwar net ob das auf mich bezogen war oder nich ^^
 aber hatte vorhin schon geschrieben das n Kollege von mir bei ner Gamingseite arbeitet un die die Files auch schon seit heute Mittag haben.
  Also hätte man schon nen Passwort geschützen Download machen können 

 Aber klar wir wissen ja nich was die ganzen "CEOs" und "Chefs" mit den gamingseiten absprechen in diesem Sinne ... abwarten un Tee trinken 

 Versteh aber net ganz das der Torrent so lahm is ... der wird doch normalerweise schnell wenn so viele Leute ziehn ...


----------



## kirchdorf (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ja hab ich


----------



## FraXerDS3 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=685120

 für alle, die nen rapidshare premium account haben!
 weiß nich obs offiziell is, aber bei mir funzts!

 ZOCKÖÖNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mxpr (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Schade dass es den Client nicht über Steam gibt


----------



## Exituskiller (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

aber alles nu für vorbesteller


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

@ newt: ja auch an dich.  aber du hast natürlich auch Recht. Aber mit einem sind wir uns ja einig abwarten und Tee/Bier trinken. 
 Dein Kumpel hätte dir ja auch mal unauffällig einen link schicken können... Da möchtest du das nächste mal bitte wenn du Ihn siehst disziplinarische Maßnahmen einleiten. ;D


----------



## del-ta (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Lade gerade von http://www.netzwelt.de/software-download/20771-battlefield-bad-company-2.html mit 1,6mb bis 1,8mb  Habe aber mehrere versuche gebraucht bis ich Downloaden konnte.
Noch 10 Min...


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

@ FraXer: Du ARSCH. hab mich schon so gefreut aber die files sind schon alle gelöscht worden....


----------



## phily (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Von wegen EA- Konto, ist das zum Beispiel das gleiche was
  ich benutze wenn ich mich bei BF 2 einlogge? Oder brauch ich eine anders, also
  neues?


----------



## FraXerDS3 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

@ deathmaker:
 lol?
 bei mir is noch alles online?! oo


----------



## Adihash1337 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wer noch keine BetaKEY
hat kann übrigens auf dem obenstehenden link von "Fileplay" einen kriegen, hab ach noch gerade einen bekommen,
wenn ihr euch schnell nen account bei Fileplay macht könnt ihr es auch dort mit nen paar mal f5 drücken sofort runterladen.
ich lad gerade mit 900 kb/s und das ist bei meiner internet Leitung schon maximum.


----------



## Besc (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Exituskiller schrieb:


> aber alles nu für vorbesteller


 Das stimmt nicht.

 Ich habe mich über die Webseite beworben und habe heute meinen Key bekommen.


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

hö.. hast recht.. nur mein jdownloader hat sie als offline angesehen.... mhhh... mal gucken...


----------



## FraXerDS3 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

NOCH MAL FÜR ALLE!
 http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=685120

 UPLOAD AUF RAPIDSHARE!
 funzt einwandfrei!
 key und login soweit tomate!


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Okay, hast recht Fraxer, geht wirklich.. 2,8 MB/s.. Ich könnte heulen vor Glück...


----------



## wOJ (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



FraXerDS3 schrieb:


> NOCH MAL FÜR ALLE!
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=685120
> 
> UPLOAD AUF RAPIDSHARE!
> ...


   Naja.. ich mein welcher PC-Spieler hat schon einen premium Rapidshare account richtig?


----------



## Megadavid (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hey Faxer. Big THX. Aber wie ist das PW ???


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

PW: ichwillkeinekackbetaichwilldasfinalegamehaben


----------



## Jupp007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ich müsste bei netzwelt laden 
 ich lad mit 1MB


----------



## Adihash1337 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



wOJ schrieb:


> FraXerDS3 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > NOCH MAL FÜR ALLE!
> ...


   genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt xD


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

2 Torrents ist natürlich auch toll... .exe und .zip...


----------



## jogo1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Leutz....wo kriegt man die betaceys her ?  Danke im voraus


----------



## thegamer111 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



jogo1987 schrieb:


> Leutz....wo kriegt man die betaceys her ?  Danke im voraus


   hi wenn du wilst ich hab noch einen übrig


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Betakeys müssten jetzt alle vergeben sein.


----------



## jogo1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



thegamer111 schrieb:


> jogo1987 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Leutz....wo kriegt man die betaceys her ?  Danke im voraus
> ...


   ja klar wenn du wirklich einen hast kannst mir gerne geben meine email ist jogo21@gmx.de
 Ich würde mich freuen echt


----------



## Battlefieldbc (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hier mal der schnellste Mirror der Welt 

```
[uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342511916/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part16.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342511916/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part16.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342508263/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part15.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342508263/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part15.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342507907/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part14.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342507907/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part14.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342507909/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part13.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342507909/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part13.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342507825/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part12.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342507825/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part12.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342507747/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part11.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342507747/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part11.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342503822/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part10.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342503822/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part10.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342503615/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part09.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342503615/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part09.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342503616/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part08.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342503616/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part08.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342503596/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part07.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342503596/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part07.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342503560/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part06.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342503560/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part06.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342498695/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part05.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342498695/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part05.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342498708/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part04.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342498708/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part04.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342498693/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part03.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342498693/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part03.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342498694/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part02.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342498694/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part02.rar.html[/uRL]
 [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342498652/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part01.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342498652/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part01.rar.html[/uRL]
```
 hf und so


----------



## thegamer111 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



jogo1987 schrieb:


> thegamer111 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > jogo1987 schrieb:
> ...


 Habe gerade den Key an deine mail geschickt viel spaß


----------



## jogo1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



jogo1987 schrieb:


> thegamer111 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > jogo1987 schrieb:
> ...


   ICh danke dir man du bist der beste !!!


----------



## jogo1987 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



thegamer111 schrieb:


> jogo1987 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thegamer111 schrieb:
> ...


   DANKEEEEE !!!!!!! DIRRRR


----------



## Onlinestate (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hab vor 10 Minuten noch einen Key über http://www.fileplay.net/  bekommen. Hat zwar 5 Minuten mit Anmelden gedauert und durfte gut 30 Mal die Seite neu laden weil der Server überlastet ist, aber ging.
 Jetzt brauch ich nur noch den Client (und Rapidshare bringt mir nichts, wenn dann wenigsten Netload, da ist auch für Free-User schnell).


----------



## del-ta (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe gerade schon ne runde gespielt und gewonnen . Ist auch alles janz jut nur ist das Movemend komisch man kann während man sprinten net nach links oder rechts laufen "a/d". Kommt wahrscheinlich vom Konsolen port =P


----------



## Hinsk (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

wie schlecht können sich net ma gescheite server leisten arm arm........ wie soll das dann im spiel werden!! jetzt schon eine 5- von mir!


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mmmmhhhh keine chance...kann nirgends kostenlos downloaden alles total überlastet...naja morgen ist auch noch ein Tag ;D...blöd nur das der download auch noch so ewig geht bei meiner 1000er leitung =(!


----------



## gZM (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

hat noch irgendwer nen key über? versuche es gerade bei fileplay, aber die server sind total überlastet. 

 /edit: hat geklapt, hab einen.


----------



## Garusho (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/Downloads/Download/54393/Battlefield_Bad_Company_2/Closed_Beta_Client.html

geht auch schnell


----------



## Asholibus (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



gZM schrieb:


> hat noch irgendwer nen key über? versuche es gerade bei fileplay, aber die server sind total überlastet.


 Einfach immer weiter probieren. Ich und ein Kumpel haben vor ein paar Minuten noch einen bekommen.
 Das einzige Problem das wir jetzt haben ist, einen Server zu bekommen.

 Immer braf Seite aktualisieren, dann wird's auch jetzt noch mit dem Key. 
 Viel Glück an alle.


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

vielleicht soll das auch so?    will sehen wie du im sprint einen seitwärtsschritt machst ohne dich hinzulegen


----------



## FRfutzi01 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich muss schon sagen, dass ich das sehr schwach finde von DICE und EA, dass die es so darauf ankommen lassen. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch Teil der BETA.. Wer weiß? Alle Server Down. Keine anständigen .torrent files und dann muss man sich in manchen foren auch noch demütigen lassen von Leuten die Ihre Setup-Bilder posten... Ich könnte echt    weil ich sitze wirklich schon seit 3 Tagen an meiner Kiste und verfolge jeden Schnipsel an Info die über BC2 kommt. Und jetzt hocke ich hier und komme nicht rein... Wenn jetzt einer sagt, heul doch, der griegt sofort gescheuert!

  Ralle


----------



## badboy4711 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hallo,

 bin absoluter Battlefield-Neuling. Mal ne blöde Frage, gibt es da im MP nur Teamplay-Mods? Ein einfaches Deathmatch (MW:Free for all) gibt es da nicht? 

 PS: Wenn noch jemand einen Key über hat, würde mich sehr freuen  abecc@gmx.de


----------



## FRfutzi01 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



badboy4711 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin absoluter Battlefield-Neuling. Mal ne blöde Frage, gibt es da im MP nur Teamplay-Mods? Ein einfaches Deathmatch (MW:Free for all) gibt es da nicht?
> 
> PS: Wenn noch jemand einen Key über hat, würde mich sehr freuen  abecc@gmx.de


   Du hast ne mail


----------



## moskitoo (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

fileplay.net ist jetzt entgültig tot    

   Hat vielleicht noch jemand nen Key? 


  meine email ist: mr.moskito@arcor.de 


 Ich hab bei fileplay doch noch nen key bekommen  Kommando zurück!


----------



## Onlinestate (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Garusho schrieb:


> http://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/Downloads/Download/54393/Battlefield_Bad_Company_2/Closed_Beta_Client.html
> 
> geht auch schnell


   Hm, das war zwar noch das schnellste bei mir, aber auch nur rund 200kb/s.
 Lad gerade 16 parts von ner polnischen File-Hoster Seite mit 1MB/s. Ob das gut geht?


----------



## poldi101 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hat vielleicht einer noch nen key für mich? 

 wär nett.   


 e-mail : poldi100@gmx.net


----------



## Adihash1337 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



poldi101 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht einer noch nen key für mich?
> 
> wär nett.
> 
> ...


   geh mal auf den Downloadlink von Fileplay der am Anfang von diesem Artikel zwischen den anderen ist.
 Auf Fileplay ist nen link "BETA Key Page" vorher musst du dich auf Fileplay anmelden.
 auf der Seite kriegst du dann nen Key   
 hab meinen auch vor knapp ner stunde dort bekommen und zocke gerade ^^ aber hab da so einige Grafikbugs beim Spiel  is ja nur ne Beta


----------



## Wonneproppen (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

naja, momentan lohnt es sich noch nicht wirklich, nur mal so am rande erwähnt....

hab bis grade gespielt...


----------



## schlaubi020478 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

bei netzwelt läuft es bei mir nun auch. Hat zwar am anfang etwas gedauert, aber mit etwas gedult bekommt man dort langsam eine freie Leitung. Und dann auch noch recht flott, bei mit mit 1,0 - 1,2 Mbit. Also was meine Leitung maximum kann. bin recht zu frieden.


----------



## sTormseeka (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Battlefieldbc schrieb:


> Hier mal der schnellste Mirror der Welt
> 
> ```
> [uRL=http://rapidshare.com/files/342511916/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part16.rar.html]http://rapidshare.com/files/342511916/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client_Redistributable.part16.rar.html[/uRL]
> ...


   Nicht zu vergessen das PW: "ichwillkeinekackbetaichwilldasfinalegamehaben"


----------



## cosmix (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hallo Community,

Habe nach langem Suchen einen guten Link gefunden. Ich lade gerade mit 1.8 - 2.0 Mbit und bin wohl in ca. 16 Minuten durch. Nicht böse sein aber ich werde den Link erst anschließend hier posten. Sonst bricht der DL ein und ich muss wieder warten. Net böse sein


----------



## Maverico (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Steam geht nun inzwischen auch - allerdings scheinbar nur für Vorbesteller


----------



## Maverico (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Das Spiel heisst BF und nicht Quake  Co. - und "simuliert" Kampfeinsätze zweier Armeen - Ein Deathmatch würde aufgrund der Weitläufigkeit der Karten wenig Sinn machn


----------



## bennahello123 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

das is so schwach was ea hir abliefert für sowas find ich keine worte. Nja ich werd meine Bestellung sowieso wieder stonieren , wenn man noch nich mal das in griff bekommt ,wie solls denn beim fertigen spiel aussehn


----------



## cosmix (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ok, versucht mal den hier. Muste 2-3 mal probieren bis die Verbindung stand aber dann hatte ich nach 5 Minuten über 1,5 Mb/s. Good luck!

http://hosted.vgames.co.il/bf/bfbc2/BFBC2_PC_ClosedBeta_RC1_511270_Client.zip


----------



## MajorGunner (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



bennahello123 schrieb:


> das is so schwach was ea hir abliefert für sowas find ich keine worte. Nja ich werd meine Bestellung sowieso wieder stonieren , wenn man noch nich mal das in griff bekommt ,wie solls denn beim fertigen spiel aussehn


   Du wirst die bestellung stornieren nur weil gerade immoment zehntausende Spieler versuchen die Beta runterzuladen? Und was hat das mit dem fertigen Spiel zutun? Da muss man ja nichts runterladen. Selten so einen Schwachsinn gehört. 

 Das ist wie ein gewaltiger DDOS Angriff, der die Server lahmlegt.


----------



## iDGames (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

edited


----------



## Battlefieldbc (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



sTormseeka schrieb:


> Battlefieldbc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier mal der schnellste Mirror der Welt
> ...


Ne das hat kein PW!


----------



## looser111 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

also ich muss echt sagen das ich ea nicht verstehe, wieso wird die installationsdatei nicht 2 tage vorher oder 1 tag vorher angeboten???
naja ich sag nur ein hoch auf rapidshare. keine wartezeit und fullspeed


----------



## TiefShock (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

mahlzeit, kann mir einer sagen wo ich nen beta key für bc2 jetzt noch bekomme???  
gruß TiefShock


----------



## Birdynator (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hi, ich spiele die Beta jetzt seit ca 3 Stunden und es ist unspielbar! Es lagt als sei WoW release - Auf allen Servern! War gerade testweiße mit nem Kumpel auf einem leeren Server, lief total flüssig bis der Server dann voller wurde, war dann wirklich unspielbar! Beta könnt ihr für heute vergessen. Liegt vielleicht daran, das Leute von überall auf der Welt connecten, werden ja auch Server aus den USA angezeigt. Spart euch den Stress und versucht es morgen oder übermorgen nocheinmal.

 Gruß Birdynator


----------



## Battlefieldbc (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

@Tiefshock
 Keys gibts wie viele schon sagten noch auf http://www.fileplay.net


----------



## TiefShock (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Battlefieldbc schrieb:


> @Tiefshock
> Keys gibts wie viele schon sagten noch auf http://www.fileplay.net


   thx


----------



## dangee (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Birdynator schrieb:


> Hi, ich spiele die Beta jetzt seit ca 3 Stunden und es ist unspielbar! Es lagt als sei WoW release - Auf allen Servern! War gerade testweiße mit nem Kumpel auf einem leeren Server, lief total flüssig bis der Server dann voller wurde, war dann wirklich unspielbar! Beta könnt ihr für heute vergessen. Liegt vielleicht daran, das Leute von überall auf der Welt connecten, werden ja auch Server aus den USA angezeigt. Spart euch den Stress und versucht es morgen oder übermorgen nocheinmal.
> 
> Gruß Birdynator


 Jupp; es lagt zur Unspielbarkeit.

 Ein Schelm wer jetzt lieber CoD zockt weil bessere Pings


----------



## pobert2001 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

ich werde leider immer sofort vom Server gekickt...
 (und nein ich bin kein bei PunkBuster gelisteter Cheater   )


----------



## Lysop (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich habs gezockt und mein erster Eindruck ist wirklich seeehr gut. Bis jetzt hatte ich nur ab und zu lag Probleme, danach gings wieder.

 Bis jetzt ein super game!


----------



## Hunty (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wie ist es im Vergleich zu MW2?
Mal rein objektiv bitte, das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## xNomAnorx (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

war doch klar das ea das mit den servern nich auf die reihe bekommt


----------



## blindman666 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Das Spiel ist ganz nett. Aber den Beta Release haben sie verbockt. Hatte Glück 1,5 Stunden auf einem Server spielen zu können. Wenn man sich etwas reingefunden hat, dann macht das Spiel auch Spaß.


----------



## FrankMoers (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Das nächste Update enthält einen richtig schnellen Download-Server (!)


----------



## Eagleeyesix (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

"Der Entwickler Dice hat sich mittlerweile zum großen Ansturm auf die PC-Beta geäußert: "Liebe Fans und Spieler, auch uns hat der gewaltige Ansturm auf die Battlefield relevanten Seiten überrascht."

lol??? Dazu muss man kein Hellseher sein um das vorherzusehen!!! xD


----------



## Master451 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

also die Lags kann ich auch beobachten, ist schon ziemlich komisch das ganze; allerdings erwarte ich von einer Beta auch nicht so viel, und es wird sich sicherlich mit der Zeit bessern, spätestens wenn mehr Server dazukommen

  und zum Herunterladen: ich verstehe bis jetzt nicht, warum die Firmen da nicht auf Torrents setzen... ist doch wie gemacht dafür, überlastung gibts sogut wie gar nicht, und wenn viele schlelle Server verteilen, dann ist man auch mit Fullspeed dabei
  rapidshare ist leider zu unberechenbar (manchmal lad ich da mit 20 kb/s) um es als wirkliche Alternative zu sehen (gut, außer man ist Premium-User)
 serverüberlastungen sehe ich bis jetzt bei jeder Beta, sei es Windows 7 oder Battlefield


----------



## dangee (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

bei mir gibts sehr oft einen c2d wenn ich den serverbrowser öffnen will; und wenn nicht lags ohne ende; aber ok beta und erster tag


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

- So wie ich das beobachtet habe lagt es vorallem wenn jemand den Server betritt
 - Weisses Crosshair auf ner Schneemap geht garnicht
 - Ich konnte nicht die Position wechseln in einem Fahrzeug, es war ausser mir niemand drin

 Am Anfang bin ich überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen, alles war nur am explodieren und überall flogen Kugeln, ich hatte das Gefühl das alle nur auf mich schießen    Frage mich auch ob all die Geräusche wirklich von Spielern sind oder ob da Ambient-Sounds vorhanden sind.


----------



## MajorGunner (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



d3LuXe3825 schrieb:


> Am Anfang bin ich überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen, alles war nur am explodieren und überall flogen Kugeln, ich hatte das Gefühl das alle nur auf mich schießen    Frage mich auch ob all die Geräusche wirklich von Spielern sind oder ob da Ambient-Sounds vorhanden sind.


 Kommt alles von den Spielern


----------



## Shadow744 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich bekomme immer wenn ich mich einloggen möchte die Meldung "Fail to connect to EA Online".
An der Firewall liegts nicht. 
Gibts es Ports die freigegeben werden müssen ?
Oder liegt das Problem woanders ?
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen, da ich echt gerne das Spiel testen würde.


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Habe grad Selbstmord begangen (mit Fallschirm am Baum hängen geblieben), was steht oben links? EPIC FAIL 

Unten im Balken im Menü steht "We're fully aware of the lag issues and are working on it until they are resolved", na wenigstens das


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (28. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Was ist eigentlich die derzeit beste Seite zjm downloaden? Hab gerade endlich mal eine Verbindung zu einem Download bekommen, allerding nur mit 26kbs...


----------



## Haupti (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

also nach 3 stunden konnte ich 1h spielen den rest hab ich mich versucht einzuloggen-auf nen server zu kommen.
 Spielt sich leider noch genau wie BF 1942 nur mit schicken neuen äusseren. Ich sitze hier in Irland und bei mir hat das gelaggt wie die Sau. Ich konnte zwischen Häuserwänden hocken und bin trotzdem tot umgekippt ohne irgendwas oder jemand zu sehen. Wenn ich denn mal jemanden erspäht habe war treffen ein ding der unmöglichkeit wenn sich der Gegner bewegt hat. Ich hab lang genug Armed Assault und Co gespielt und weiss das ich vorhalten muss und hab trotzdem km weit vorbei geschossen. Als Sniper hinlegen wäre auch ne feine Sache, allgemein auf den Boden legen wär toll. 
 Was absolut genial ist ist die Zerstörbare Umwelt. Sowas wünsch ich Jahren ein absoluter Traum!!!!!


----------



## SCUX (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



AbSoLuT-ICE schrieb:


> Hab gerade endlich mal eine Verbindung zu einem Download bekommen, allerding nur mit 26kbs...


 ^^ nachdem ich ne Stunde warten musste auf nen Platz, schwangt er jetzt von 300-600kbs...
 aber ich wollt auch schon seit ner Stunde pennen^^


----------



## BlackP88 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Konnte es mir bei nem Freund zu Gemüte führen....

 Absolut laggy wie schon viele beschreiben. Momentan nicht spielbar... Granatwerfer deren Granaten durch die Panzer einfach hindurchfliegen.. yeaah^^... und der grad der zerstörbarkeit der dinge, hätte ich mir geiler vorgestellt. Ist ja doch sehr gescriptet was wo von wo, bis wo kaputt gehen kann. Da sieht man dann doch recht quadratische gebilde in dem sich der Zerstörungsradius auswirkt. Aber an sich trotzdem geil wenn noch dran gefeilt wird.
 Ich lass meinen Kumpel noch bissl testen und werd es mir dann wohl auch holen wenns soweit ist.


----------



## ztp-7883 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Bei uns auf GNN könnt ihr die Beta auch laden. 

www.gn-network.net

Gelegentlich verlosen wir auch noch den einen oder anderen Key


----------



## Wamboland (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Jup die Lags sind der horror - k.a. wieso man einen da trotzdem treffen wie nen Bot.


----------



## KHAZAR (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Och Steam hat mir volle 1.4Mbyte DL-Rate gegeben 
Ich frage mich auch wie bei diesen Lags manche Spieler dort abgehen.. ich denke mal es kommt darauf an auf welchen Server man landet.. wahrscheinlich haben die amis weniger lags wenn sie auf nem ami-server zocken ~.~


----------



## DenJoo (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin enttäuscht von BC2. 
 Hatte mich so drauf gefreut, aber MW2 kann es meiner Ansicht nach nicht das Wasser reichen.

 Vom Gameplay und der Steuerung wirkt das Ganze etwas träge... in MW2 kommt viel mehr Aktion rüber.
 Lags hatte ich gestern anfangs nicht, war aber auch schon um 18.20Uhr auf dem ersten Server, da war alles noch recht leer. Später kam ich dann aber auf keinen Server mehr drauf und wurde immer gekickt...

 Schade, hatte große Hoffnungen. :-/


----------



## Flo66R6 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe gestern auch nicht so viel spielen können. Von ca 3,5 Stunden rumprobieren habe ich effektiv wohl nur ca. 45 Minuten spielen können. Beim öffnen des Serverbrowsers, teilweise auch während des Spielens gab es sehr oft einen CTD. Auch die Freundesliste funktioniert noch nicht. Einladungen können zwar verschickt und empfangen werden, jedoch kann man sie irgendwie nicht annehmen. Die Anzeige der verfügbaren Server ist auch noch nicht in Ordnung. Ein Freund von mir hatte gestern immer andere Server in der Liste als ich. An ein gemeinsames Spielen war zumindest gestern gar nicht zu denken. Die Sortierung der Server ist offenbar auch noch nicht möglich, gezielte Serversuche/Filter habe ich auch noch nicht etdeckt.

 Wenn ich denn mal auf einem Server joinen konnte, lief es teilweise ganz gut, teilweise gab es aber auch heftige Lags. Ich muss aber sagen, dass das glaube ich schon spaß machen könnte. Die Grafik hatte ich mir ehrlich gesagt besser vorgestellt, die Athmosphäre finde ich aber ziemlich gut. Auch der Sound ist sehr gut umgesetzt. Gewundert hat mich, dass da gestern Abend auch schon Leute herumliefen, die LVL 4 hatten. Da frage ich mich, ob das vielleicht EA oder Dice Leute waren (wüsste nicht, wie man sonst in der kurzen Zeit sovlie aufsteigen könnte). 

 Ich bin gespannt, was sich da in den nächsten vier Wochen bis zum Release noch alles tut. Dice hat da schon noch einiges an Arbeit zu erledigen und ich bin wirklich gespannt ob die das bis zum Release in einen spielbaren Zustand bringen können bzw. werden.

 Grüße,

 Flo 

 BFBC2 Name: [RISC]Flo[GER] 

 PS: Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wo und wie man Bug Reports an die Entwickler loswerden kann, weis das wer?


----------



## Gulbstar (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

warte vergebens auf den betakey von amazon hätte doch eigentlich gester schon kommen müssen weiß jemand mehr was da los ist??


----------



## DenJoo (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Gulbstar schrieb:


> warte vergebens auf den betakey von amazon hätte doch eigentlich gester schon kommen müssen weiß jemand mehr was da los ist??


   Meiner kam auch nicht, hab einfach ne E-Mail hingeschrieben und hab da einen "Ersatz-Key" bekommen.


----------



## Gulbstar (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

jo danke alles klar werd ich auch mal versuchen


----------



## zombiefresser (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



DenJoo schrieb:


> Ich bin enttäuscht von BC2.
> Hatte mich so drauf gefreut, aber MW2 kann es meiner Ansicht nach nicht das Wasser reichen.
> 
> Vom Gameplay und der Steuerung wirkt das Ganze etwas träge... in MW2 kommt viel mehr Aktion rüber.
> ...


   signed  

 ich und clanmembers sind eher entäuscht......gameplay einfach zu träge das macht cod2 besser.werds wieder abbestellen....  schade.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



zombiefresser schrieb:


> DenJoo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin enttäuscht von BC2.
> ...


 Ihr steht wohl eher auf übertriebene und filmgerechte Darstellung von Action, weil Modern Warfare 2 ziemlich unrealistisch ist. 
 Okay das Spiel macht euch vllt spaß aber keiner hier kann behaupten das Spiel sei realistisch (Waffenphysik, Waffenschaden etc.).
 Das hat Infinity Ward damals ja mit einer Mitteilung bekannt gegeben ("Wir machen keine Kriegssimulation[...]").

 Bad Company kommt mir da nach den Videos schon viel realistischer rüber, weil man eben nicht so leicht trifft wie es auch in echt ist.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

WOW ich kann die Beta endlich mal mit mehr als 1,0 mb/s ziehen... Weltwunder


----------



## Flo66R6 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



zombiefresser schrieb:


> DenJoo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin enttäuscht von BC2.
> ...


 Leute, das ist die Beta, das ist euch schon bewusst, oder? Die dient dazu Bugs auszumerzen und Gameplay auf die Bedürfnisse der Spieler anzupassen.

 Hier könnt ihr eure Anregungen und Bug requests loswerden. Noch gibt es die Möglichkeit Features oder Änderungen vorzuschlagen.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc-beta/880265-pc-beta-suggestions-feedback-2.html

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## mishL (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Versteh diese kritik hier nicht.
Es ist und bleib eine BETA ! An der Performance und vielem mehr wird doch noch geschraubt. Für eine Beta lässt es sich sehr gut spielen. Die Lags haben schon nach einer Stunde abgenommen und es gab Server die problemlos liefen. Bei zig tausenden die sich das Spiel draufknallen und auf die Server wollen ist das kein Wunder.

Und BITTE, lasst die Vergleiche mit MW2 endlich sein....


----------



## slint123 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hi zusammen 
 Hat wer noch nen Key übrig  für mich  , dachte ich frag jetzt einmal so in die runde 

 Jessenitschnig@gmx.at

 mfg slint


----------



## Zocker134 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hab die Beta auch, bei mir ist da problem.
Bei menü vom Game gibt es ein Bug mit der Maussteuerung ich kann z.B. Options nicht richtig auswählen dann muss ich sehr weit nach Rechts mit der Maus. Ich hoffe mal die bringen patches dafür raus den ich kam nichtmal zu spielen.


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also meiner Meinung nach DER neue Multiplayer Shooter.
 Aber ich glaube DICE bzw. EA hat mit dieser BETA einen Fehler gemacht. Viele Leute denken einfach nicht nach das dies nach wie vor nur eine BETA ist. Und ja, die Steuerung wirkt wirklich noch etwas matschig.
 Aber das kann man alles noch ändern, ihr beschwert euch dauernd über die Entwickler und die Publisher wie böse doch alle sind und wenn Sie euch die Gelegenheit geben an einem Spiel mitzuwirken und es zu verbessern gibt es wieder nur Ärger, Leute Leute Leute.
 Abschließend, geiles Spiel, aber halt noch nicht komplett fertig, aber ich bin guter Hoffnung das in den nächsten 4 Wochen alles besser wird.


----------



## GR0BI75 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ach, das ist das gleiche peinliche Boycott-Gelaber wie bei MW2, wo ein Blick in die Steam-Gruppe auch alle entlarvt hat...

  Es stimmt schon - momentan ist
  die Beta eigentlich unspielbar. Viiiel zu laggy und ich komme mit 32
  Spielern auf einer Map auch nicht richtig zurecht. Viel zu hektisch,
  das macht MW2 mit seinen 12 Spielern pro Map schon richtig.



  Grafik ist auch noch nicht der ganz große Wurf, an einigen Texturen
  könnte man noch hobeln und an den Figuren MUSS man noch schrauben, auch
  da setzt MW2 die Standards, aber das war's eigentlich auch schon. Denn
  wenn das Ding mal richtig läuft, dürfte es wirklich die Entschädigung
  für die MW2-MP-Puristen sein. 

  Der Sound gehört mit Abstand zum Besten, was ich jemals in einem
  Shooter gehört habe! So satt und druckvoll - klasse! Auch die Effekte
  sind richtig klasse, wenn neben einem die Granaten einschlagen und die
  Partikel rumfliegen - chicchic... Das coolste Feature ist natürlich die
  zerstörbare Umgebung. Wenn man sich mit seinen Leuten durch die Wände
  sprengt, macht sich beste Singleplayer-Atmosphäre breit. CoD mit
  denkenden Kameraden!



  Natürlich muss noch viel poliert werden und ich weiss auch nicht, ob
  ich mich darin verlieben könnte. Die Beta-Map spielt sich für meinen
  Geschmack zu komplex mit den ganzen Gerätschaften. Für mich als
  Gelegenheits-MPler kommt MW2 momentan mehr entgegen, da muss man sich
  nicht einarbeiten. Könnte aber seinem Hype gerechet werden... Mal
  seh'n...


----------



## Lysop (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich weiß nich was ihr habt. Die Grafik ist finde ich(auf höchster Einstellung vorrausgesetzt) schon sehr gut. Für einen MP mit der riesigen Landschaft erstaunlich. Man spielt hier keinen SP ala Crysis etc.

 Und das es nich so schnelllebig ist wie MW2 sehe ich eher als +punkt. Und so langsam ist die Steuerung auch nicht. Hatte nie das Gefühl zu langsam zu sein, nur am Anfang ein bisschen, aber nach einer kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit merkt man das gar nicht mehr.

 Einfach ein geiles Gefühl wenn man mit seinen Squad-Mates vorstößt.
 Bis jetzt für mich ein sehr rundes und gutes Spiel. Dafür dass gleich am Releasetag der Beta alles(zumindest für mich) gut ging sprech hier mal nen Lob an DICE/EA aus. Nur um 18 Uhr wars natürlich blöd, dass alle Mirrors down waren, aber nach einer Stunde hab ich nen guten Torrent gefunden und nach einer weiteren Stunde konnt ichs schon installieren loslegen. Zum Großteil selten Lags, nur wenn welche da waren, dann waren sie auch heftig.


 Das einzig was mir als Kritikpunkt einfällt ist, dass man nur eine Map zocken kann und auf Dauer vielleicht langweilig wird. Aber den einen Monat kann man ja noch aushalten.


----------



## Suncreme (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Leider kann ich noch keine vergleiche ziehen,da ich keinen Betakey habe auf diesen wege würd ich bitten wer noch einen übrig hat einfach an 
Suncreme1@web.de schicken damit auch ich einen Einblick bekomme.
Nun mal zum Vergleich COD zu BF der vergleich hinkt schon im Ansatz ich als passionierter COD Mp und auch SP spieler habe mich nun auch mal mit allen andren Teilen von BF beschäfftigt so wohl SP als auch MP Bf ist nun mal sehr Taktisch und nicht einfach stumpfes rumgeholze,bei bei COD sind allein die Maps 80% kleiner und nach 3 tagen MP kennt man jeden Schleichweg allein das macht BF zu einer herausforderung! Und bis dato ist BF noch immer eine Beta also kann nur alles Besser werden in diesen Sinne 

mfg


----------



## DrProof (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

also die Beta von BFBD ist ok... hab den Client über Raidshare gesaugt und konnte kurz nach 19 uhr einloggen und bis 23 Uhr zocken. Das freischalten von Waffen ist wieder drin und man wird (glaub zur Scheinmotivation) schnell mit unzähligen Auszeichnungen überschüttet. Die Grafik ist auf High vollkommen in Ordnung auch gut Skalierbar nach unten. Leute die meinen die Steuerung wär schwammig oder schwerfällig sollten mal ihre Augen operieren lassen.. das liegt an der FPS Rate, da wurde jeder BF Teil schwammig und wirkte nicht rucklig bei zuwenig fps... das wirkte sich auch immer auf die Maussteruung aus. Die Balance ist natürlich noch megamies, aber dafür ist diese Beta nun auch da, dennoch glaube ich nicht das es eine optimale Balance am Ende geben wird... so rein aus erfahrung. Die Grafik muss auch noch optimiert werden und bitte zersört die total übertriebende Blendeffekte... da geht man echt am Stock bei so nem Zeug. Man spürt auch immer das kopieren von der MoW Serie. Das macht aber nichts... blizz hat auch ein Spiel was eine komplette Kopie ist und ist damit sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich kann den Clienten leider nicht installieren. Hatte den Clienten bei 4players geladen. Bekomm aber immer ne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## GR0BI75 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn das auch'ne EXE-Datei ist, musste die mit WinRar oder so entpacken und dann das Setup daraus starten...


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn ich auf das Paket gehe, hat so nen WinRar Logo mit nem gelben Pfeil und klicke mit der rechten Maustaste drauf kann ich aber nicht wählen mit was ich das öffnen kann. Und wenn ich mit links drauf klicke kommt nen Fenster mit dem Punkt ausführen und wenn ich den anklicke kommt nach ner weile die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## jogo1987 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hay Leutz...Könnte mir einer von euch vielleicht ein Tip geben wocher man NOCH einen Betakey bekommen könnte ? Das wäre echt lieb ! Danke im voraus


----------



## Nilssont27 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



jogo1987 schrieb:


> Hay Leutz...Könnte mir einer von euch vielleicht ein Tip geben wocher man NOCH einen Betakey bekommen könnte ? Das wäre echt lieb ! Danke im voraus


  Vorbestellen, Key bekommen, Abbestellen. 

 Oder meinst du nen zweiten Key?

 Gleiches, blos mit nem annderen Acc/anderer Laden


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

waum kommt sowas nicht in die news rein die man bei igoogle sehen tut

suche schon den ganzen tag gestern und heute nach nem link für die sch.... demo!!!
bin eh nicht sooooo der bf fan und wenn ich dann den ganzen tag suchen muss vergeht es mir auch gleich wieder


und ich bin sowieso der meinung das alle die beta bekommen sollten und nicht die die es sich vorbestellt haben, weil die kaufen es ja so oder so schon die was nicht bestellt haben müssen ja überzeugt werden oder nicht


----------



## jogo1987 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> jogo1987 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hay Leutz...Könnte mir einer von euch vielleicht ein Tip geben wocher man NOCH einen Betakey bekommen könnte ? Das wäre echt lieb ! Danke im voraus
> ...


 ne...guck ma ich hab ja schon einen key weiste....mein kleiner bruder will unbedingt mit mir spielen nur der hat keins und deswegen hänge ich schon den ganzen tag hier im net und versuche mein bestes iwo einen zu bekommen


----------



## Lysop (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Dein kleiner Bruder sollte sowas auch nicht spielen..


----------



## jogo1987 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Lysop schrieb:


> Dein kleiner Bruder sollte sowas auch nicht spielen..


   hahahahaha mein bruder ist 19 man xD ich bin 22 ist trotzdem mein kleiner bruder weiste


----------



## Paaschi89 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



jogo1987 schrieb:


> Lysop schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dein kleiner Bruder sollte sowas auch nicht spielen..
> ...


   ...Und jedoch die Reife eines 10 - Jährigen, WEIßTE!

 Freu mich schon auf das Spiel. Habe zwar keine Möglichkeit die Beta zu spielen, jedoch sagen die Videos so einiges aus und für MW2 hat es sich erst mal ausgespielt


----------



## Gulbstar (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Bin etwas sauer aber anscheinden bin ich kein einzelfall, hab meinen betakey von amazon noch immer nicht bekommen obwohl ich eigentlich früh genug bestellt hätte, hab ihnen auch schon eine mail geschrieben aber bis jetzt keine antwort wie komm ich sonst noch an einen ran, ansonsten muss ich bis morgen warten und hoffen da soll anscheinend der nächste schub keys rausgehen?!


----------



## modderfreak (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Bei mir funktioniert die Freundesliste überhaupt nicht, bei einem Neustart des Spiels werden sämtliche Freunde gelöscht. Einstellungen speichert es auch nur selten oO


----------



## cryotek (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

also bei ist die sogenannte KEY-Mail von Amazon auch nicht angekommen.... bei Nachfrage per Mail an Amazon haben die mir den aber innerhalb 2 Stunden nachgeschickt ! Hatte ich wohl Glück anscheinend ....

Am besten tausenmal nachfragen !! Amazon mit Mails zu Bomben )


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

The patch successfully deployed, just start the game & it will patch automatically. For more details follow the jump: http://bit.ly/c5oBJy


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

The RC2 contains the following fixes:

Front end:
Fixes server browser crashes. Server browser more resilient against corrupt online service data, and better support for large number of servers.
Several server browser ping issues resolved.

Windows XP stability:
Fixed crash on windows XP at end of round, exit game and display mode changes and.
Proper window style / mouse confinement when starting game maximized on XP .

Options dialog:
Mouse sensitivity setting gives more effect.
Mouse sensitivity loaded on game startup.

The update to RC2 will be 8.4Mb


----------



## golani79 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



LordHelmchen0815 schrieb:


> und ich bin sowieso der meinung das alle die beta bekommen sollten und nicht die die es sich vorbestellt haben, weil die kaufen es ja so oder so schon die was nicht bestellt haben müssen ja überzeugt werden oder nicht


 Eine Beta ist aber nicht da um Spaß zu haben, sondern dient in erster Linie dazuf, Fehler zu finden und zu melden, so dass diese behoben werden können


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



golani79 schrieb:


> LordHelmchen0815 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und ich bin sowieso der meinung das alle die beta bekommen sollten und nicht die die es sich vorbestellt haben, weil die kaufen es ja so oder so schon die was nicht bestellt haben müssen ja überzeugt werden oder nicht
> ...


 Ich hatte grad Megaspass!    So langsam komm ich rein, am Anfang wollt ich abbestellen... man macht das Laune, überall fliegen Kugeln, alles explodiert.. göttlicher Sound! Diese Atmosphäre wenn zwei Squads aufeinander treffen, einfach nur Hammer! Selbst mit Lags, nervigem Serverbrowser, Abstürzen und nur einer Karte hat mich das Spiel schon überzeugt, ich freu mich auf das Endprodukt !!!


----------



## Nilssont27 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



d3LuXe3825 schrieb:


> golani79 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > LordHelmchen0815 schrieb:
> ...


   Dito!


----------



## fsm (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Übelste Lags, für mich leider zu 100% unspielbar... Schade, das, was ich sah, sah gut aus. 

Kann man das vielleicht irgendwie offline spielen? Also schon den Level und Modus aus der BETA, nur eben offline alleine?


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mh, das einzige was mich gerade beschäftigt ist die Helikopter bzw. Drohnen Steuerung mit Joystick.
 Alles ist genau andersrum, wenn ich Joystick nach vorne mache geht Nase nach oben, wenn ich Joystick nach rechts bewege fliegt Drohne links.
 Hab auch schon probiert in den Optionen invertieren aber leidser ohne Erfolg, jemand von euch ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## Kradath (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Danke für den reißerischen Titel, ich dachte wirklich man könne hier lesen wie man die Freundesliste aktiviert.

Naja, Spiel lief dafür heute Abend wunderbar, kaum lag, tolle Performance und jede Menge Spaß.


----------



## DomShadow (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Was hat das bitte mit der Freundesliste zu tun? Nichts.


----------



## Nilssont27 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Deathmaker1987 schrieb:


> Mh, das einzige was mich gerade beschäftigt ist die Helikopter bzw. Drohnen Steuerung mit Joystick.
> Alles ist genau andersrum, wenn ich Joystick nach vorne mache geht Nase nach oben, wenn ich Joystick nach rechts bewege fliegt Drohne links.
> Hab auch schon probiert in den Optionen invertieren aber leidser ohne Erfolg, jemand von euch ähnliche Probleme?


 In den Optionen kanste des Umstellen, (zumindest ging es dort mit der Maus)


----------



## Nilssont27 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Kradath schrieb:


> Danke für den reißerischen Titel, ich dachte wirklich man könne hier lesen wie man die Freundesliste aktiviert.
> 
> Naja, Spiel lief dafür heute Abend wunderbar, kaum lag, tolle Performance und jede Menge Spaß.


   Vorhin gabs nen Patch, jetzt geht se


----------



## DomShadow (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Sie geht nur wenn überhaupt sporadisch, meistens jedoch garnicht!


----------



## koch1010 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Würd auch genr spielen.
Hat wer noch ein Key?


----------



## sTormseeka (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Wer Probleme hat den Patch zu installieren,sollte den Updater als Administrator ausführen.


----------



## polskaboy07 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hallo kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen? Also mein Problem ist das wenn ich die Beta von BFBC 2 starte komm ich nur bis zum Ladebildschirm, es lädt dann auch zu ende. Aber ich sehe weiterhin nur den Ladebildschirm und im Hintergrund höre ich dann Feuergefechte. Aber wie gesagt ich kann dann nichts machen. Vielleicht weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte. 

Gruss


----------



## dark3683 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Mahlzeit leute.
Kann mir einer sagen ob battlefield bad company 2 ein bf3 ersatz sein soll?
Die sache ist das ich nicht 2 games in einem jahr kaufen will.
Gibt es schon infos wegen Bf3?


----------



## X3niC (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

HAMMER spiel Ultra und läuft auch auf diesem nicht sonderlich highsystem.
E8400 + GTX 260² + 4 gb ram
läuft es auf high flüssig mit seltenen frameeinbrüchen (die scheinbar nach dice gefixt werden) und auf medium läuft es dann auch flüssig wenn wirklich 2 panzer explodieren 3 gebäude einstürzen und ein apache über dir fliegtUnd es sieht toll aus!!!


----------



## Gulbstar (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



cryotek schrieb:


> also bei ist die sogenannte KEY-Mail von Amazon auch nicht angekommen.... bei Nachfrage per Mail an Amazon haben die mir den aber innerhalb 2 Stunden nachgeschickt ! Hatte ich wohl Glück anscheinend ....
> 
> Am besten tausenmal nachfragen !! Amazon mit Mails zu Bomben )


 an welche mail adresse hast du geschrieben vielleicht hab ich ja nur die falsche erwischt??


----------



## Shadow744 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Die könnten endlich mal die korrekten benötigten Ports bekannt geben.
 Ich würde echt gerne mal spielen aber leider krieg ich immer nur die Meldung das die Verbindung fehlschlug.
 Echt zum


----------



## dark3683 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

kann man auch anders an einen key kommen?


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich kann leider nichts zum Spiel sagen, da ich es nicht installieren kann. Ständig gibt es eine Fehlermeldung. Entweder es existiert ne Datei schon oder ich soll ne CD einlegen. Ich bekomm noch ne Krise.


----------



## JackTheDipper (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow744 schrieb:


> Die könnten endlich mal die korrekten benötigten Ports bekannt geben.
> Ich würde echt gerne mal spielen aber leider krieg ich immer nur die Meldung das die Verbindung fehlschlug.
> Echt zum





x-AndyMan-x schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nichts zum Spiel sagen, da ich es nicht installieren kann. Ständig gibt es eine Fehlermeldung. Entweder es existiert ne Datei schon oder ich soll ne CD einlegen. Ich bekomm noch ne Krise.


 
 Euch ist aber schon klar, dass das ne Beta ist?
 Wenn ihr also jetzt ma ganz dolle nachdenkt, vielleicht wäre es jetzt an der Zeit den Support zu kontaktieren, damit der Fehler erkannt wird.
 Soweit ich weis sind Betas dazu da um Fehler vorzeitig zu erkennen und sie im Hauptspiel zu vermeiden. Also nicht rummachen zum Thema "Die könnten endlich mal erraten dass... nicht geht", sondern vielleicht einfach mal drauf aufmerksam machen?!

 Finde super, dass man sieht, dass die Beta was bringt (Fixxes...).


 Wer jetzt Fehler findet, und sich das Spiel aufgrund deren nicht kauft ist selber schuld. Ihr sollt nicht NUR zocken, ihr sollt vor allem FEHLER FINDEN UND MELDEN!
 Leider scheinen die meisten Leute diesen Punkt zu übersehen und sich nur aufs Zocken zu konzentrieren...


----------



## FRfutzi01 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



JackTheDipper schrieb:


> Shadow744 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die könnten endlich mal die korrekten benötigten Ports bekannt geben.
> ...


   Agreed, dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Also die Beta und das connecten hat auf anhieb geklappt.Liegt nich immer am Spiel sondern auch am Router des jeweiligen Users.

Naja, also ich werd da wohl mal langsam ne neue Graka kaufen müssen.Ansonsten siehts erstmal sehr geil aus.


----------



## oldwarpig (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

oh man ihr pc-ler könnt ein leid tun.....ich seh es ja an mein sohn er kommt bis server connecten und dann auf dem desktop,der kotz wie ein mülleimer.
meine antwort................sohn,deswegen hat dein alter eine ps3.


----------



## JackTheDipper (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



oldwarpig schrieb:


> oh man ihr pc-ler könnt ein leid tun.....ich seh es ja an mein sohn er kommt bis server connecten und dann auf dem desktop,der kotz wie ein mülleimer.
> meine antwort................sohn,deswegen hat dein alter eine ps3.


 
 You know, 99% aller Fehler vor dem Computer und so    ..
 Selbst verraffen und keine Lust dagegen etwas zu tun (Beispielsweise in einer BETA(!!!) den Support zu kontaktieren):
 Konsole zulegen, ich glaube da wird dir auch keiner wiedersprechen  


 PS: Komische Mülleimer habt ihr ...


----------



## xotoxic242 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



oldwarpig schrieb:


> oh man ihr pc-ler könnt ein leid tun.....ich seh es ja an mein sohn er kommt bis server connecten und dann auf dem desktop,der kotz wie ein mülleimer.
> meine antwort................sohn,deswegen hat dein alter eine ps3.


 
 Nö.
 Für mich ist auch ein gewisser Reiz es zum laufen zu bekommen wenn mal was nicht auf Anhieb funktioniert.
 Hab ich das dann geschafft freu ich mich umso mehr und weiß zukünftig bescheid.
 Learning by doing nennt man das wohl.
 Ne DVD einlegen und losspielen kann jeder blöde.Ok, für Kinder ist das optimal.Aber jeder der schon immer mit Computern und PCs zu tun hatte wird immer den PC vorziehen.

 Wie gesagt, bei mir und bei vielen anderen läufts.Zwar nich perfekt aber dafür is es ja auch ne Beta.
 Also sind eher Leute die Ausnahme auf deren Rechner es NICHT läuft.Einzelfälle.
 Und da wäre es recht hilfreich wenn diese Leute statt hier im Forum zu schimpfen sich einfach mal die Mühe machen an den Support zu schreiben.
 Systeminformation Hardware usw.
 Welcher Fehler tritt auf
 Welches System und welcher treiber
 etc.

 Also relevante Information die zum ausmärzen des Fehler beitragen könnten.

 Unter anderem aus diesem Grunde werden ja auch die begehrten Beta Keys verschickt.
 Kann deshalb nicht ganz nachvollziehen warum hier einge meckern.


----------



## Shadow744 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hab den Fehler schon gemeldet.
  Außerdem hab ich nur gesagt sie sollen die Ports bekannt geben, was ja überhaupt kein Problem darstellen sollte.
  Hätte man einfach zu den System-Anforderungen dazuschreiben können.
  Aber das ist anscheinend zu viel verlangt.


----------



## xotoxic242 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Was haste denn für Probleme mit den Ports?
Was gibts da ständig dran rum zu fummeln? Die Spieltypischen habe ich ständig freigegeben.
Versteh das nich.Mußte das noch bei keinem einzigen Spiel irgendwas Einstellen.


----------



## Shadow744 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Was haste denn für Probleme mit den Ports?
> Was gibts da ständig dran rum zu fummeln? Die Spieltypischen habe ich ständig freigegeben.
> Versteh das nich.Mußte das noch bei keinem einzigen Spiel irgendwas Einstellen.


 Also ich muss bei jedem neuen Spiel die entsprechenden Ports freigeben bevor ich damit online gehen kann.
 Liegt vielleicht an meinem Router, bei nem Kumpel von mir funktioniert es ohne Probleme.
 Ich werd mir wohl demnächst mal nen neuen holen (müssen).


----------



## xotoxic242 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow744 schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was haste denn für Probleme mit den Ports?
> ...


 
 Aha.Hmm........Port Forwarding und Port Triggering Funktion aktiviert? Oder gibts das nich?
 Ich habe ein Linksys Router und ein Kabel Deutschland Modem ist vorgeschaltet was aber eigentlich nicht relevant is.


----------



## Shadow744 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Shadow744 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > xotoxic242 schrieb:
> ...


 Ich bin auch bei Kabel Deutschland, habe ein Motorola Router und Port Forwarding sowie Triggering sind aktiviert.
 Hab auch schon die DMZ ausprobiert. Leider alles ohne Erfolg.


----------



## xotoxic242 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow744 schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Shadow744 schrieb:
> ...


 
  Interne RouterFirewall oder generell ne Firewall an? Ich hab nur die Windows eigene an.Die im Router sichert ja eh nur den Router selbst ab.
  Dann kann es be iDeinem Router wirklich hsein das Du die Ports eingeben mußt.
 
 Ansonsten ma hier gucken:
 http://www.portforward.com/help/portcheck.htm


----------



## Shadow744 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Shadow744 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > xotoxic242 schrieb:
> ...


  Hab ne Software Firewall (Comodo) drauf aber habe sie so eingestellt das der Beta Client nicht blockiert wird.
  Die Router Firewall ist auch an und die entsprechenden Ports die hier angegeben sind http://forums.electronicarts.c... 
  (hab den Link vorhin beim googlen gefunden) sind darin eingetragen/ freigegeben.

  Habe auch mal das Programm ausprobiert das du geposted hast und die Ports sind alle erreichbar.
  Ich habe wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung woran es sonst noch liegen könnte.    
 Vielleicht ist mein Router einfach nicht mit dem Spiel kompatibel (habe zwar noch nie gehört das es sowas gibt aber man weiss ja nie)

  Jedenfalls danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## xotoxic242 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow744 schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Shadow744 schrieb:
> ...


   Tut mir leid das es nicht klappt.Vielleicht mußt Du wirklich explizit die Ports bei Deinem Router freigeben.Wüßte nicht woran es noch liegen könnte.
 Und wenn Du mal die alten BF2 Ports frei gibst`.......?


----------



## PostalDude83 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

find's gut auf englisch wie es ist, werde es nicht umstellen, keine lust auf schlechte deutsche synchros mehr


----------



## hornboy (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

gebt mir n key. will nicht vorbestellen und wieder stornieren.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hi Leute, ich hab noch nen Beta-Key den ich noch nicht eingelöst habe, weil ich das Spiel bisher nicht runterladen konnte (zu viel Traffic auf den DL-Servern).

Im Moment bin ich mit Mass Effect 2 beschäftig, weshalb ich gerade keine Lust auf Bad Company 2 hab.

Wer den Key haben will sollte eine PM an mich schicken (der erste bekommt ihn).
Ihr solltet euch beeilen, bevor ich mir es anderst überlege (Solange ME2 noch spaß macht).


----------



## Rene027 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hi leute habe auch noch ein Beta Key den ich nicht  brauche der der mir als erstes eine PM schieck kriegt ihn.


----------



## PeTeR-HooK (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Rene027 schrieb:


> Hi leute habe auch noch ein Beta Key den ich nicht  brauche der der mir als erstes eine PM schieck kriegt ihn.


   Hab mir das Spiel gerade vorbestellt und hoffe das ich den Key von dir haben kann


----------



## Zocker134 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Hey, vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.
Ich hab die Beta auf meinem HTPC installiert und hab nen LCD-Fernseher.
Und beim Hauptmenü kommt dann der fehler, ich muss den Maus zeiger sehr weit nach rechts bewegen damit ich etwas auswählen kann.


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe heute festgestellt das die Recon Klasse (Sniper) echt zu heavy ist.
 Situation: Ich mache Recon mit der automatischen Shotgun und der Verbesserung das ich mehr Sprengstoff tragen kann, okay.
 Als Angreifer gleich am Anfang direkt zu Punkt B fahren (das Haus) rein gehen und 6 Sprengstoffe legen.
 Dann den Punkt aktivieren, sodas die Defender sehen dass das Teil aktiviert ist und der Alarm losgeht. Ich renne raus und gucke zu wie alle rein laufen und zünde meinen Sprengstoff. Alles fliegt in die Luft und ich hab gleich am Afang immer circa 500 - 600 Punkte, je nachdem wieviele Leute reingegangen sind. 
 Macht Laune, aber find ich persönlich zu heavy.

 Zumal mit der automatischen Shotgun hat man sogar eine sehr gute Mann-stopp Wirkung. Dadurch wird die Recon-Klasse ein Infanterie UND Fahrzeug Killer.


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hab zwar nen Key aber bekomm nach 100 versuchen das Spiel nicht installiert kein Bock mehr auf EA. Die machen doch echt alles kaputt.


----------



## Nilssont27 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



x-AndyMan-x schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar nen Key aber bekomm nach 100 versuchen das Spiel nicht installiert kein Bock mehr auf EA. Die machen doch echt alles kaputt.


 Also, die Beta geht bei mehreren 10.000den ( Bin mit 135.000 Punkten auf Platz 13.000) also liegt des Problem eher bei dir, aber nein immer ist EA der Böse !


----------



## xkoy (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich bin Rank 8000


----------



## xkoy (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Ahja, Deathamker: War deine Situation nich mal in nem Video zu sehen von EA


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Jap, stimmt, aber andere map.
 Aber ich wollte das halt probieren, und hab ehrlich gesagt dabei nicht an das Video gedacht aber wo du es sagst hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (31. Januar 2010)

*AW:*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> x-AndyMan-x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab zwar nen Key aber bekomm nach 100 versuchen das Spiel nicht installiert kein Bock mehr auf EA. Die machen doch echt alles kaputt.
> ...


 Nur komisch das ich bisher nie nen Problem bei irgendwelchen Spielen hatte bzw. Betas.


----------



## z3ro22 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

@x-AndyMan-x 

bei mir gehts und wenn du zu doof bist zum instalieren kann ea nichts dafür.

es gibt verschiede installer einmal das komplette packet entpacken die exe starten oder eins mit setup ich habe meins von fileplanet gezogen und wow es geht genauso wie bei 14000 anderen gamer...

ist natürlich eifnacher ea die shculd zugeben als an seiner eigenen kompentenz zu zweifeln EPIC FAIL


----------



## Chagga (1. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Bei mir geht die .exe auch nicht, es verlangt dann 
immer ein BF BC2 CD/DVD, aber die hab ich halt 
leider net. Probiers etz mal bei Fileplanet, 
hoffentlich geht es dann da.


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (1. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

So nachdem ich die Datei jetzt entpackt habe und meinen temp Ordner geleert habe lässt es sich jetzt installieren. Entschuldigt meine Unmutsäußerung.


----------



## CalciumKid (1. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Chagga schrieb:


> Bei mir geht die .exe auch nicht, es verlangt dann
> immer ein BF BC2 CD/DVD, aber die hab ich halt
> leider net. Probiers etz mal bei Fileplanet,
> hoffentlich geht es dann da.


 Schön wenn helfen so einfach ist, du musst die Datei erstmal entpacken(extract here z.B), und dann kannst du das ganze über setup starten.


----------



## CalciumKid (1. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Also ich finde die beta ist der absolute Knaller, naja eben Battlefield . Allerdings muss man einige Dinge aus Foren in Erfahrung bringen um Steuerung, performance usw in die gewünschte Form zu bringen. Aber die Mühe lohnt sich, und schließlich ist es ja auch noch ne beta.


----------



## starhorst (1. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hey, hab ein Problem bei der Installation von Punkbuster. Hab Windows 7 64 bit und der scheint irgendwie Zugriffsprobleme auf die Punkbuster Datein unter Windows/system zu haben. Kann das sein? Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Programm dort keine Schreibrechte besitzt. Nervt mich nur grad, da ich ohne keine Beta spielen kann.

 Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme und oder Lösungsvorschläge?

 Danke.


----------



## xotoxic242 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Meine Fresse..............gibts wirjklich noch Leute die keine Files richtig entpacken können?
Kann und will ich nicht glauben.


----------



## JackTheDipper (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



starhorst schrieb:


> Hey, hab ein Problem bei der Installation von Punkbuster. Hab Windows 7 64 bit und der scheint irgendwie Zugriffsprobleme auf die Punkbuster Datein unter Windows/system zu haben. Kann das sein? Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das Programm dort keine Schreibrechte besitzt. Nervt mich nur grad, da ich ohne keine Beta spielen kann.
> 
> Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme und oder Lösungsvorschläge?
> 
> Danke.


 Hab Wind7 Prof 64bit und keine Probleme damit gehabt.
 Wird PB vielleicht von deiner Firewall geblockt, oder könnte es sein, dass du nicht mit Adminrechten angemeldet bist? Sollte das der Fall sein, vielleicht braucht PB die ja.


----------



## newt2007 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hinlegen gehört einfach zu nem Battlefield teil ...

Ach ich weiss net ... immer diese Ankündigungen wir hören auf die Communitywünsche und dann wirds doch net umgesetzt (nich allein auf das hinlegen bezogen sondern auch auf Ded. Server oder Modtools)


----------



## Paaschi89 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Finde ich gut 

Habe mir gestern für 17,90€ BF2 zum Warm schießen geholt.
Macht Spaß, nur dieser Misch Masch mit dem rumspringen und hinlegen ärgert einen ganz schön.


----------



## slint123 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



newt2007 schrieb:


> Hinlegen gehört einfach zu nem Battlefield teil ...
> 
> Ach ich weiss net ... immer diese Ankündigungen wir hören auf die Communitywünsche und dann wirds doch net umgesetzt (nich allein auf das hinlegen bezogen sondern auch auf Ded. Server oder Modtools)


   /sign 

 Vor allem  könnten sie ja durchaus ein statement abgeben  WIESO das nicht geht , mir kommt das irgendwie komisch vor .
 Das hinlegen kann man doch in 90 % solcher games  und ist auch logisch nachvollziebar  das sich ein soldat im wilden gefecht  hinlegt .


----------



## Ins4ne88 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das Hinlegen fehlt mir auch gewaltig.. aber es macht trotzdem spaß. Ausser das die gegner(also auch man selbst) weng viel verträgt... braucht manchmal mehrere magazine


----------



## Lysop (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Dafür is der Hardcore-Modus da. 
Is vieel geiler find ich.


----------



## Samsky (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das ist echt scheiße,dass nan sich nicht hinlegen darf!


----------



## Bleed-it-out (2. Februar 2010)

*good job dice*

Ich vermisse hinlegen überhaupt nicht,ganz im gegenteil.Ich finde es sogar gut,  das es raus ist, denn in BF2 war es nachher nur noch albern,wie die spieler sich im hochspringen hinlegen und einem dabei auch noch in den kopf schiessen!


----------



## newt2007 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



slint123 schrieb:


> newt2007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hinlegen gehört einfach zu nem Battlefield teil ...
> ...


 
 Genau ... und so wie es angekündigt wurde, sollte es ja auch eine Militärsimulation sein ... also wieso gehts dann nicht...
 Ein Grund wäre echt mal gut.

 Wenns ne Petition gibt Sign ich die auch direkt...


----------



## Lurelein (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das ist auch nicht BF2 sonder BC2, wer ein BF2 Nachfolger will muss auf BF3 warten.

BC2 ist super wie es ist und wird mit den Full Verbesserungen noch geiler werden


----------



## z3ro22 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

ich glaube ich weiß warum das so ist weil man sonst keinen gegner mehr sieht schade für die sniper aber wenn alle im dreck liegen ist es nachher wie bei mw2 man sieht keinen....

das die engine das nicht unterstützt glaube ich kaum vlt haben die es auch einfach vergessen^^

mich juckt es nicht ich finde es gut.


----------



## MrPropper (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das weggenommene Hinlegen finde ich auch nicht Perfekt, aber das ist eben eine Sache des Geschmackes. Das Camping wird etwas gemindert, und ist doch besser als die Sniper so übermächtig werden wie in Battlefield 2. Und wofür gibt es die Perfekte zerstörung von Objekten.


----------



## xotoxic242 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Was Ihr nur alle habt..........
Irgendwann liegt doch jeder........*g*


----------



## Soulja110 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



newt2007 schrieb:


> Genau ... und so wie es angekündigt wurde, sollte es ja auch eine Militärsimulation sein ... also wieso gehts dann nicht...
> Ein Grund wäre echt mal gut.
> 
> Wenns ne Petition gibt Sign ich die auch direkt...


 das ich nicht lache, wo bekommt ihr immer nur so einen bullshit her? seit wenn ist battlefield egal welcher teil seit 1942 eine militärsimulation?? battlefield soll spaß machen mehr net. wer ne simulation will soll einfach ArmA oder OFP spielen. das man sich nicht hinlegen kann ist eine gute entscheidung in meinen augen. ganz davon abgesehen kann man sich auch so gut genug verstecken mit dem tarnoutfit des snipers.


----------



## mishL (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das ist die richtige Entscheigund.
Hinlegen würde das komplette Gameplay verschlechtern. So wie das Game jetzt ist mit der überzeugenden Dauer-Action soll es auch bleiben.
Dice macht einen echt guten Job ! Weiter so !


----------



## newt2007 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Soulja110 schrieb:


> newt2007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Genau ... und so wie es angekündigt wurde, sollte es ja auch eine Militärsimulation sein ... also wieso gehts dann nicht...
> ...


 
 Wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil 
 ich habe nur von Bad Company 2 gesprochen nicht von 1942 oder 2142 oder sonstwas
 Militärsimulation schreibt z.b. 

  www.spieleradar.de/news/battlefield-bad-company-2/0_15294_4097/atacama-wuesten-interview-in-tokio.html 

www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,692836/Bad-Company-2-Neues-Battlefield-kommt-am-532010-Update-Neue-eiskalte-Screenshots/Action-Spiel/News/

 mehr Arbeit wollt ich mir mitm Suchen jetzt nich machn aber ich denke das reicht


----------



## Pwned666 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Kein hinlegen - kein kauf.

 Wir wissen doch alle warum es rausgenommen wurde... man müsste ja mit dem Pad "genauer" zielen.


----------



## Zsinj (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Die die das am meisten stört sind doch eh nur Sniper und Camper. 
Ich kann auf beide verzichten. 

Muss man sich eben jetzt mit der Deckungssuche etwas mehr mühe geben.


----------



## muertel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

@Pwned666:
     Gratuliere, damit hast du dich nun schwarz auf weiss zum Affen gemacht     

  In vielen Konsolenshootern kann man sich hinlegen, so auch in Modern Warfare2 (AUCH AUF DER XBOX/PS3)... Du machst nämlich den Fehler, Bad Company 2 mit BF2 zu vergleichen - die 2 Spiele haben gar nichts miteinander zu tun, sondern sind 2 getrennte Reihen!

  Bad Company 2 ist, wie der Name schon hergibt, der Nachfolger von Bad Company 1 - da gabs kein Hinlegen und im 2. Teil auch nicht - ebenso wie seitwärts sprinten und der ganze "Blödsinn"... Ich bin froh, dass es so gelöst wurde und vermisse das Hinlegen kein Stück - die Sniper sind doch eh schon total überpowert, überhaput wenn die mal die ganzen Extras freigespielt haben!

  Und ein Modus, der sich "RUSH" (!!) nennt, würde bei so einer Option noch mehr leiden als er es eh schon tut - als Angreifer zu sehen wie das halbe Team am campen ist bringt mich an die Grenze zum Kollaps - würds Friendly Fire geben, würde ich die Deppen eigenhändig vom Hügel runter in die Schlacht hetzen     ^^


----------



## Krampfkeks (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Kein hinlegen - kein kauf.
> 
> Wir wissen doch alle warum es rausgenommen wurde... man müsste ja mit dem Pad "genauer" zielen.


   Weil ja soviele am pc das Pad anschließen   


 Spielbare Performance einfügen ist aber auch zu viel verlangt^^


----------



## tarnvogL (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

ich bin froh das man sich nicht hinlegen kann ! das würde das gameplay total versauen, durch das nicht hinlegen wird die umgebung mehr als deckung genutzt und es gibt keine dreckigen kackboons die sich sofort hinschmeißen wenn sie einen gegner sehen !


----------



## Zocker134 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Früher war das Total nervig z.B. bei Battlefield 2 die Sniper haben sich hingelegt und erstmal schön gecampt und das war zum kotzen.

Und ein weitern vorteil hat es das spiel bekommt mehr Tempo, weil man sich halt nur ducken kann und ziemlich schnell ins Gras beißen kann.
Also ich finde die entscheidung eigentlich gut.


----------



## Schalkmund (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Naja sie könnten es ja wenigstens mal anständig begründen


----------



## Gerry (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Pwned666 schrieb:


> Kein hinlegen - kein kauf.


 Cool, denn wir wissen, wie Spieler ticken, die auf so etwas "übergeil" sind.


----------



## Maverico (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Haben Sie schon begründet. Hat alles mit Fairness und Balance zu tun. Sniper sind eh schon ein Ärgernis und in einer zerstörbaren Welt wie bei BC2 gibt es genügend Mauerreste, Kisten, Bäume, ... hinter denen man sich auch im Hocken verstecken kann. Das Hinlegen hätte es noch schwerer gemacht einen Sniper auszumachen, also wurde es gestrichen. Da Statement von Dice findet Ihr übrigens bei bf-news.de


----------



## ShadowBear40K (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Maverico schrieb:


> Haben Sie schon begründet. Hat alles mit Fairness und Balance zu tun. Sniper sind eh schon ein Ärgernis und in einer zerstörbaren Welt wie bei BC2 gibt es genügend Mauerreste, Kisten, Bäume, ... hinter denen man sich auch im Hocken verstecken kann. Das Hinlegen hätte es noch schwerer gemacht einen Sniper auszumachen, also wurde es gestrichen. Da Statement von Dice findet Ihr übrigens bei bf-news.de


 genau so ist es. Das "Hinlegen" würde alles kaputtmachen. Es würden einfach um einiges mehr camper (   ) geben.  Ich finds gut ohne hinlegen. Lieber Action als 15min zu warten bis der nächste gegner vorbeikommt. 

 Hab das gefühl es wird das Game des jahres 2010 neben SC2


----------



## Homeboy25 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

naja, eigentlich gehört hinlegen ja dazu, aber in dem fall finde ich es echt nicht schade das dies nicht möglich ist.

dann würde man die sniper ja wahrscheinlich garnicht mehr sehen.

aber die könnten wenigstens mal dauer sitzen machen, anstatt nur mit taste festhalten.

ansonst en ist das game hamme geil.

achso hab noch ein beta key übrig.


----------



## dangee (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

einerseits schön etwas gegen die camperwelt zu unternehmen, andererseits auch extrem unpraktisch wenn ein panzer um die ecke fährt und man sich par tout nicht verstecken kann...


----------



## CalciumKid (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Fakt ist man wird es nie allen Recht machen können, aber der Grundgedanke der sich durch die BFBC2 beta von dice zieht ist faire, team- und kundenorientierte Unterhaltung. Ich finde die Jungs haben sich richtig Gedanken gemacht, und nicht jedem dürfte entgangen sein, das sie die feindliche Vehicleübermacht auf einzige Levelabschnitte beschränkt haben. Schöner Zug!!!


----------



## N8Mensch (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das "Hinlegen" wegen den Snipern gestrichen wurde, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ob der Sniper jetzt im Busch liegt oder sitzt, macht eigentlich keinen Unterschied. Auch sonst kann er sich kniend andere Deckungsmöglichkeiten(Kisten, Mauern, Erhebungen in der Landschaft, Steine etc.) suchen, worüber er knapp sehen kann und kaum auszumachen ist.
   Außerdem kann man nach dem ersten Schuß(durch Bildanzeige oder Akustik oft ordbar) in Richtung des Snipers schauen und ihn mit Taste "Q" auf der Karte markieren, ohne ihn wirklich gesehen zu haben.

   Also ich persönlich würde eher das Scharfschützengewehr statt "Hinlegen" streichen     .


----------



## Tiefseetaucher (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

BC2 ist ein typisches Massenprodukt und soll möglichst vielen Spielern zugänglich sein.

 Die Möglichkeit des hinlegens würde dem Spiel zwar taktischen Tiefgang verleihen, was jedoch
 viele Spieler überfordert.


----------



## hexahate-com (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Sniper = Camper - das liegt in der Natur der Sache! Wenn ein Spiel eine schnelles Actionspiel sein soll, müsste man die Sniper-Klasse ganz rausnehmen. Alles andere ist einfach nur grotesk.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Tiefseetaucher schrieb:


> BC2 ist ein typisches Massenprodukt und soll möglichst vielen Spielern zugänglich sein.
> 
> Die Möglichkeit des hinlegens würde dem Spiel zwar taktischen Tiefgang verleihen, was jedoch
> viele Spieler überfordert.


 Solche Shooter wie Modern Warfare 2 scheinen leider die Shooterspieler komplett zu versauen. Wenn ich z.B. in Foren die Kommentare zu BC2 lese, bin ich nur noch am Kopfschütteln. Da wird ständig rumgemeckert, dass das Spieltempo zu langsam sei, die Steuerung zu schwammig. Anscheinend wollen viele Spieler nur noch wild durch eine Map hüpfen und Gegner im Sekundentakt umlegen, um dann mit "krassen Kills" anzugeben.
 Deswegen spiel ich auch kaum noch Shooter. Mir ist das alles heute viel zu dumpf geworden.

 Zum Thema Sniper: Ich kann dieses Geheule wegen Camper nie verstehen. Wenn sich irgendwo jemand  verschanzt hat und die Leute von dort abgeknallt hat, dann war es doch das spannende diesen ausfindig zu machen und dann zu beseitigen. DAS gehört doch dazu 

 Hinlegen: Gehört doch auch dazu. Ist doch Momentan ärgerlich, dass wenn dir ein Panzer entgegenkommt oder jemand aus der Ferne auf dich ballert, du dich nicht auf den Boden in Sicherheit werfen kannst, sondern dann dadurch stirbst, weil es nicht geht. Totaler Blödsinn aus meiner Sicht und das kostet dem Spiel viel Atmosphäre.

 An sich gefällt mir das Spiel eigentlich ganz gut, auf jeden Fall um Welten besser als MW2, aber an BF2 kommt es nicht ran.


----------



## Famer555 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

So... da wir nun alle wissen, dass man sich nicht hinlegen kann, würde ich gerne wissen, ob man sich zur Seite lehnen kann??? Bei den Vorgängern ging es ja glaub ich nicht...,
aber ich gebe die Hoffnung ja nicht auf.
Sollte es doch der Fall sein, warte ich auf ein Spiel wo man nur noch gerade aus laufen kann...xD

Und das bei einem Kriegsspiel, wie Panne ist das denn..., aber das Spiel wird ja so gelobt in vielen Foren. Von wegen realistisch (Waffenhandling usw.), was nützt mir das, wenn ich mich nicht hinlegen kann...Snipern im stehen...ich lach mich kaputt...und es interessiert mich nicht, ob das Spiel eigentlich für Konsole gedacht war...es wird für PC angboten also will ich alle Bewegungsmöglichkeiten...ansonsten keine Kohle...


----------



## Famer555 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Tiefseetaucher schrieb:


> BC2 ist ein typisches Massenprodukt und soll möglichst vielen Spielern zugänglich sein.
> 
> Die Möglichkeit des hinlegens würde dem Spiel zwar taktischen Tiefgang verleihen, was jedoch
> viele Spieler überfordert.


 Überfordert??? hahahahaha... der war gut....  kauf dir tetris...


----------



## YaRLy (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das erste was ich mir dachte, als ich hörte, dass man durch Destruction2.0 den Untergrund auch verformen kann war "Nice, dynamisches Deckungssystem, altes zeug wird Weggebombt, dafür kann man sich in die Krater legen    ". Das erste was ich mir dachte, als ich die Beta startete und gemerkt hab, dass es kein Prone gibt war "zOMFGWTFNOOOOOOOOOOO". Als BF2 und CoD4 spieler hat mich die Tatsache das Prone fehlt ziemlich erschüttert. Wenn es Counter-Strike wär, würd ichs ja verstehen aber wir reden hier von BATTLEFIELD! Battlefield ohen prone?! Was zum Teufel hat die geritten? Ich frage mich wie es bei Conquest aussehen wird, wenn man ne halbe Stunde gespielt hat und jegliche Deckung auf der Map dem Erdboden gleich gemacht wurde. Sollte ziemlich frustrierend sein, wenn man überall Erdlöcher hat, in die man sich aber nicht reinlegen kann. 

 War einer derer, die sich in verschiedenen Foren zutiefst beschwert haben. Für mich ist sowas glatt ein Grund meine Vorbestellugn zurück zu ziehen, da es mir (auch durch fehlende Common-Rose, Firemodes etc.) vorkommt als wärs nur ein plumper Konsolenport (was es wie es den Anschein hat ja auch ist). Wenns wenigstens Modsupport gäbe und man Prone nachträglich integrieren könnte (es würde meiner meinung nach den Spielspaß um 100% erhöhen und man könnte ENDLICH vor diesen noobischen Sniper in Deckung gehen) aber NEIN, es gibt bestimmt ein Prone DLC für 19,99. DICE wegen euch hab ich die Hoffnung auf ein gutes Multiplayerspiel für den PC verloren, bei dem ich ständig den bitteren beigeschmack habe, dass ich ja eigentlich nur ein Konsolenspiel spiele.

 Wer mit mir fühlt kann gerne meiner Steamgroup joinen, die ich aus Frust und Protest gegründet hab (naja, 14 member sinds ja schon lol)
http://steamcommunity.com/grou... 

 *duckundweg*


----------



## Mussi93 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

CoD nimmt das Seitenlehnen raus, BC2 das hinlegen -.-'


----------



## Razorlight (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

für alle die für Prone sind

ihr findet doch die sniper auf dem hügel etc. jetzt schon nervig oder ?

überlegt euch mal wenn die sich hinlegen könnten oO

genau sniper die fast nicht zu töten sind.

ich finde die entscheidung nach einigen stunden BC2 beta ziemlich gut dass es kein prone gibt!

ps. vergleicht das spiel nicht mit BF2 das ist kein nachfolger das ist eine eigene BF spielserie genau wie BF heroes !


----------



## cpt-simian (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

es ist  wie mit  diesen gewehrgranaten. alle hassen sie, aber jedes mal werden die eingebaut. um "realitätsnah"  zu wirken.

ja es stimmt, in kriegerischen konflikten werden gewehrgranaten verwendet. krieg ist niemals fair aber ein spiel sollte fair sein.

aber kommen wir zum punkt:
wenn man sich mal die ganzen schlimmen bilder aus kriegsgebieten anschaut und dann ganz genau hinsieht, sieht man das die soldaten nahezu immer irgendwie liegen, geduckt sind, kauern, robben, knien, hocken, kriechen und manchmal eben auch rennen etc sie machen aber nie folgendes (und zwar NIE): sie hüpfen rum und ballern dabei!

ich sage: hüpfen raus, liegen rein!


----------



## Tarnsocke (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Solche Shooter wie Modern Warfare 2 scheinen leider die Shooterspieler komplett zu versauen. Wenn ich z.B. in Foren die Kommentare zu BC2 lese, bin ich nur noch am Kopfschütteln. Da wird ständig rumgemeckert, dass das Spieltempo zu langsam sei, die Steuerung zu schwammig. Anscheinend wollen viele Spieler nur noch wild durch eine Map hüpfen und Gegner im Sekundentakt umlegen, um dann mit "krassen Kills" anzugeben.
> Deswegen spiel ich auch kaum noch Shooter. Mir ist das alles heute viel zu dumpf geworden.


 
 Solche Leute sollen bitte Unreal Tournamont zocken.  Hab ich früher auch gemacht. Wollte ich gnadenlose Action kam UT oder Quake 3 Arena. 
 Sollte es taktischer sein America's Army, OFP oder halt BF2 später. 
 @Topic: Hat hier schonmal jemand geschrieben BC2 ist nicht Battefield 3. Gab wohl in BC 1 kein Hinlegen und hier auch net. Würde den Spielfluss auch verlangsamen/hemmen denke ich. Und wenn es so ausarten würde wie in BF2, wo ich mir echt doof vorkomme beim hinlegen auf ne Distanz von einem Häuserblock, wäre es definitiv Spielflusshemmend.
 Ich bin ja (da ja so mancher nach Realismus schreit) Fan von Games, wo es einige Sekunden dauert um sich hinzulegen. Net hinlegen und schießen in 2 Sekunden.


----------



## YaRLy (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Razorlight schrieb:


> für alle die für Prone sind
> 
> ihr findet doch die sniper auf dem hügel etc. jetzt schon nervig oder ?
> 
> ...


  Ja ich finde sie nervig, da ich nur kurzzeitig ihren kopf sehen kann und sie nachdem sie nen schuss abgeben wieder für 10 sekunden verschwinden.

  Ich wäre dankbar für prone, dann würde ich auch ihre schultern sehen und sie bräuchten ne zeit zum aufstehen bevor sie abhauen können. Desweiteren könnte ich richtig in Deckung gehen und muss nicht zielscheibe spielen wenn einfach keine Deckung da ist, die mir über den kopf geht.


----------



## UncleK (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Da sieht man mal wieder wie sie uns PC Zocker verarschen...
 Anscheinend sind die Konsolenzocker mit zusätzlichen hinlegen und seitlichen sprinten überfordert! 
Leider schaut es ganz danach aus das wir wieder mal eine verschissene Konsolen Steuerung bekommen.. ist ja nicht das erste Spiel.. 
Sorry Dice.. aber das ist genauso als wenn ich 10 Jahre Autos baue und dann einfach mal Bremslichter weg lasse.... na ja schade um das gute Game..


----------



## muertel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Und der nächste der sich öffentlich blamiert    

 Bei COD kann man, oh Wunder, auch auf der Konsole wunderbar seitwärts sprinten bzw. sich hinlegen - dass es bei Battlefield Bad Company 2 nicht drinnen ist, ist erstens:

 - Seitwärts sprinten - haben die Entwickler selber geschrieben: Versuch das mal in echt :LOL:
 - Hinlegen - wirds nicht geben, gabs im Vorgänger auch nicht

 Wenn du das alles unbedingt brauchst, spiel Call of Duty weiter oder warte auf Battlefield 3, das wird sicher kein Konsolenshoter, sondern nur Pc-Exklusiv :-p 

 Hauptsache mal wieder einen Konsolenbash abgeliefert


----------



## RapistOne (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Weiß jemand zufällig wieviele auf einen server rauf können? hatte mal was gelesen von mehr als 64


----------



## Tarnsocke (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



RapistOne schrieb:


> Weiß jemand zufällig wieviele auf einen server rauf können? hatte mal was gelesen von mehr als 64


 64? ne, das wär BF2 & co.... BFC 2 mag nur 32 schlucken.


----------



## RapistOne (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Tarnsocke schrieb:


> RapistOne schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Weiß jemand zufällig wieviele auf einen server rauf können? hatte mal was gelesen von mehr als 64
> ...


   Ohnein das is ja Kacke -.- Hatte damals nie auf einen Server mit 32 Leuten gezockt, weils sonst immer so langweilig war -.-


----------



## Diezel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

hinlegen weg wegen leuten die bei überraschungen sich auf den boden schmeissen und von unten rauf in kopf ballern, schade das es weg ist, hab es echt gemocht  alle die darüber geweint haben waren zu blöd einen knopf mehr zu drucken. 
seitwärts springen weg wegen bunny hopper  einfach in die mitte ballern oder granate vor die füsse schmeissen ist wohl auch vielen zu anstrengend. 
naja, mir egal, spielen wir halt ohne.
werde nur die sache mit den mods vermissen.


----------



## Nilssont27 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



RapistOne schrieb:


> Tarnsocke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RapistOne schrieb:
> ...


 Die Maps dort waren aber auch auf 64 Spieler ausgelegt. Ich denk mal die BFC2 Maps sind eher auf 32 ausgelegt und wären mit 64 Spieler hoffnungslos überfüllt :p


----------



## RapistOne (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> RapistOne schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tarnsocke schrieb:
> ...


   mhhh und dann startet man mit einem flugzeug und ist gerade mal in der luft...da ist man dann schon am kartenende oder wat?


----------



## Zockmock (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Regt mich schon etwas auf, kein hinlegen, keine Flugzeuge ... kaufen werde ich es trotzdem.
 Das fliegen der Helis und Dronen sind auch zu einfach, kann ja nun jeder ohne üben ^^
 Es kann und wird aber ein richtiges BF3 nicht ersetzen können


----------



## Nilssont27 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



RapistOne schrieb:


> Nilssont27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RapistOne schrieb:
> ...


   Soweit ich weiß gibt es keine Flugzeuge und für die Helis langt der Platz.

  zu der ganzen Diskusion:

  Man sollte das Spiel als gesammtes betrachten und da passt Hinlegen / Flugzeuge / Strafe bei Sprinten etc. halt nicht rein. Denn wenn man des mitrein nehmen würden würde das ganze BF3 heißen; und das ist es numal nicht. Ich denke diese Sachen würden das auf (relativ) schnelle, leicht taktische auf Teamplay Spielgefühl kommplett zustören. Ehrlich gesagt  habe ich es bis jetzt nicht vermisst. und wehr meint hinlegen wär taktischer, der soll sich mal MW2 anschauen, da kann man sich auch hinlegen und das ist alles andere als taktisch.

  Es passt halt alles (bis jetzt) zusammen und macht nen haufen Spaß 

 Wer BC2 als BF3 betrachtet, macht was fals denn das ist es nicht. BC ist ein "Spin off" der Originalen BF Serie und hat andere schwerpunkte.


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



NeoTrace1980 schrieb:


> Regt mich schon etwas auf, kein hinlegen, keine Flugzeuge ... kaufen werde ich es trotzdem.
> Das fliegen der Helis und Dronen sind auch zu einfach, kann ja nun jeder ohne üben ^^
> Es kann und wird aber ein richtiges BF3 nicht ersetzen können


 Also ich fand Helikopter-fliegen bei BF2 deutlich einfacher


----------



## gothicer2005 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ach ich find das ganz gut so.... Durch die neue zerstörbare und auch sehr unübersichtliche Umgebung ist es sowieso schon sehr schwer sich zu orientieren bzw. versteckte Feinde zu finden und zu treffen. Wenn sich jetzt auch noch Sniper zum Beispiel in Schutt von Gebäuden legen könnten oder so, wär das einfach zu heftig.


----------



## tillobert (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

aber echt ...das kommt dem spielfluss doch nur 
zugute ohne die ganzen camper die ne halbe 
stunde im gras liegen und auf den moment 
warten...
ich finde das spiel macht so in der beta recht viel 
spaß....auch wenn es vor lauter action fast schon 
unübersichtlich wird....aber bei den effekten kein 
wunder


----------



## RapistOne (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



gothicer2005 schrieb:


> Ach ich find das ganz gut so.... Durch die neue zerstörbare und auch sehr unübersichtliche Umgebung ist es sowieso schon sehr schwer sich zu orientieren bzw. versteckte Feinde zu finden und zu treffen. Wenn sich jetzt auch noch Sniper zum Beispiel in Schutt von Gebäuden legen könnten oder so, wär das einfach zu heftig.


   aber genau das ist ja das geile ^^ 

 aufeinmal hört man wie ein sniper versucht dich abzuschießen...voller angst rennst du hinter ein stück mauer und schmeisst dich zu boden...und hoffst zu überleben...wirfst eine rauchgranate und verschwindest... ^^


----------



## T3c (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

es geht ja nicht nur um camper 
gibt so wenig richtig deckung in bc2
jedenfalls sind die felsen auch alle fast zu klein um richtig gedeckt zu sein wenn man in der hocke ist. und auch das schadensystem müsste korriegirt werden, was sie auch nicht tun wollen.
werds mir denk ich nicht kaufen.
evt klappt es ja bei bf3 ja^^


----------



## krovvy (2. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

das mit dem hinlegen finde ich sogar gut, auch wenn es vllt. nicht um camper ginge dabei, ist es trotzdem hilfreicher gegen camper. 

 ah ja, da wäre ja noch. wenn ich auf den höchsten grafikeinstellungen spiele, leuchtet und reflektiert alles so schrecklich, bei nur hohen lässt es kaum nach. sogar der sch... (entschuldigt die ausdrucksweise) schnee blendet mich. habt ihr auch alle das selbe problem? im allgemeinen wirkt es ziemlich grell und stark ausgeleuchtet =/.


----------



## EarlSimmons17 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Also stehts fest, wird nicht gekauft....sorry aber da kommt man sich vor wie ein krüppel...alle snipen da rum geduckt hinter nem berg und man kann nictma richtig in deckung gehn....nee danke dann wart ich lieber auf BF3...


----------



## Mirror09 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Also bitte dies als kein Kaufgrund zu nehemn is schon fast lächerlich darauf kan man wohl verzichten !!!!!!!


----------



## xotoxic242 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ehrlich, was manche hier für fadenscheinige Argumente gegen die nicht implementierte Liegefunktion anbringen.
 Wenns wenigstens vernünftig begründet wäre....
 Mich persönlich stört es jetzt nicht so sehr.
 Klar, ein Sniper der sich nicht hinlegen kann ist schon bisl unnah an der Realität aber das ist ja BC2 ja sowieso auch in anderen Bereichen.
 Deshalb das Spiel nicht zu kaufen nur aus diesem Grunde ist unsinn aber natürlich auch jedem seine Sache.Dann verpaßt er halt ne Menge andere gute Sachen.
 Was ich halt bisl Merkwürdig finde ist, das Dice dies nicht begründen will.
 Wenn man hinter einer Sache steht dann kann man dies auch untermauern.So sieht es aus als ob man ratlos is.
 Irgendwie nach dem Motto:
 Warum isn das so? Antwort: Na weils eben so ist.
 Fahrrad mit Fahrrad erkärt.


----------



## Bullwey-M (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hallo, gibt es irgendwo Infos (ausser den offiziellen Systemvorrausetzungen) wie sich das Spiel auf älteren Karten wie der 8800 gts (512mb) oder 9800 er Reihe und dual core rechnern spielt? THX


----------



## DestinysHand (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hmm ich war und bin immernoch gespannt auf das Spiel aber was ich an Feedback bisher so mitgekrigt habe ,durch leute die die Beta spielten ,scheint die Ansage nicht zuzutreffen !
Miese Waffenskins ,sehr schlechtes Zielverhalten der Waffen etc.!
Allerdings ist es ja noch Beta und da kann sich noch einiges tun ...hoffentlich!
Denn ich würde mich drauf freuen wenn IW-Net nen gehörigen Dämpfer verpasst bekäme!
Was da für teuer Geld geboten wird ist zwar auf der einen Seite sehr gut aber auf der anderen das allerletzte. Es gibt Zeiten ,da muss man 20 min darauf warten mal in ein Spiel joinen zu können. Und wenn man es dann gejoint ist ist der Host oft so schlecht das es unspielbat lagt!
Bisher ist noch kein Patch erschienen der da was fixt bis auf kleinigkeiten!
Also gogogo DICE da kann was gehen ,oder eben dann doch nicht ...! Schaumamal


----------



## xotoxic242 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Bullwey-M schrieb:


> Hallo, gibt es irgendwo Infos (ausser den offiziellen Systemvorrausetzungen) wie sich das Spiel auf älteren Karten wie der 8800 gts (512mb) oder 9800 er Reihe und dual core rechnern spielt? THX


 Also ich habe eine 8800gts (g92) siehe signatur.
 Die beta lief ganz gut bei mir unter 1280x1024 (da ich nen 19" hab) und rest auf medium.
 Die fps kann ich dir nicht sagen.Da müßte ich mal mit Fraps spielen.Aber das läuft ganz gut.
 Dual Core weiß ich leider nicht.Wird aber sicher eine Rolle spielen ob 2 oder vier Kerne.
 Full Details wirste nich machen können.


----------



## xotoxic242 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



DestinisHand schrieb:


> Hmm ich war und bin immernoch gespannt auf das Spiel aber was ich an Feedback bisher so mitgekrigt habe ,durch leute die die Beta spielten ,scheint die Ansage nicht zuzutreffen !
> Miese Waffenskins ,sehr schlechtes Zielverhalten der Waffen etc.!
> Allerdings ist es ja noch Beta und da kann sich noch einiges tun ...hoffentlich!
> Denn ich würde mich drauf freuen wenn IW-Net nen gehörigen Dämpfer verpasst bekäme!
> ...


 

 Dann liegts aber an Dir und Deiner Verbindung was MW2 betrifft.Warte nie länger als 30 sec.
 Ehrlich, das joinen is kein Ding und laggen tut es von 10 mal joinen vielleicht 3 mal.
 Was für teuer Geld? hä???


----------



## Bullwey-M (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Bullwey-M schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo, gibt es irgendwo Infos (ausser den offiziellen Systemvorrausetzungen) wie sich das Spiel auf älteren Karten wie der 8800 gts (512mb) oder 9800 er Reihe und dual core rechnern spielt? THX
> ...


   Danke Dir!


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

puhhh... schwein gehabt.. gott sei dank fügen Sie das hinlegen nicht ein. Das hätte dem Balancing arg geschadet, und an alle die die das hinlegen wünschen macht euch mal kurz Gedanken zu, ich wette ihr seit fast alle Sniper !

 Im Moment kann man einen Sniper auf große Entfernung noch einigermaßen treffen mit einem Sturmgewehr, nicht sehr gut, aber es geht, wenn sich der Sniper auch noch hinlegen könnte wäre es unmöglich wirklich gezielt zu treffen und was ist dann bitte daran fair?
 Und alle anderen Klassen profitieren vom hinlegen null.


----------



## Slay78 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich spiele die Beta und bin echt froh,das Dice auf so einen Mist wie CoD Perks verzichtet und ich finde es echt geil, das die ganzen CoD Spieler hier krampfhaft versuchen BC2 für "unrealistisch" zu erklären.... ohne Worte lol
Ich finde BC2 ist nach 4Jahren CoD für mich eindeutig das bessere Spiel, aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.Die Grafik ist für ein Spiel mit so grossen Maps und mit 32Spielern sehr gut, wer die Grafik von BC2 mit CoDMW2 vergleichen will..., klar kommt die da nicht ran, aber BC2 muss halt mehr leisten. Auf die ganzen "Sniperhelden", die ihrem hinlegen so hinterher trauern, kann ich gerne vezichten (es gibt auch ohne diese Funktion mehr als genug Sniper in BC2) und wer BF2 gespielt hat, kann sich denken warum in BC2 kein hinlegen möglich ist (da legte sich jeder Held schnell auf den Boden, sobald auf ihn geschossen wurde).Ich finde die Entscheidung richtig und freue mich auf das Game und jeder dem das nicht passt oder dem die Grafik zu schlecht ist soll doch bei seinem "realistischen und schönen" CoD bleiben, da könnt ihr euch so viel in die Ecke legen wie ihr wollt. BC2 hat Server, auf denen ich mit nem Ping unter 80 zocken kann und kein IWNEt wo ich unter nem Ping von 150 keine Spiele joinen kann.Treffen tu selbst ich mit meinem DSLlight sehr gut, ist halt kein CoD wo du mit dauerfeuer alles wegrotzt, die Knarren verziehen halt, aber wem erzähle ich das... ; )


----------



## jonnyxtreme (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Deathmaker1987 schrieb:


> puhhh... schwein gehabt.. gott sei dank fügen Sie das hinlegen nicht ein. Das hätte dem Balancing arg geschadet, und an alle die die das hinlegen wünschen macht euch mal kurz Gedanken zu, ich wette ihr seit fast alle Sniper !
> 
> Im Moment kann man einen Sniper auf große Entfernung noch einigermaßen treffen mit einem Sturmgewehr, nicht sehr gut, aber es geht, wenn sich der Sniper auch noch hinlegen könnte wäre es unmöglich wirklich gezielt zu treffen und was ist dann bitte daran fair?
> Und alle anderen Klassen profitieren vom hinlegen null.


 für mich ist das nicht hinlegen ein ko kriterium für einen kauf... und ich snipere nicht. allein aus deckungsgründen muss man sich hinlegen können... ist auch meiner meinung nach absolut unrealistisch... als ich medal of honor airborne gespielt habe, habe ich mich nur drüber aufgeregt... nimmt man hinter einer mauer deckung schaute oben der kopf raus... lame... 

 da spiel ich wieder cod mw2, das ach so schlimme böse spiel^^


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Blödsinn... ehrlich mal... wenn du die Beta spielen würdest bzw. die später mal die Vollversion in der Videothek ausleihst wirst du festestellen das es eine gute Entscheidung ist, es geht dabei einfach auch um die Umgebung und das feeling der Schlacht.
  Und ich hatte bisher keine Situation in der Beta gehabt wo ich das hinlegen vermisst hätte, es bringt einfach nix.

  Und wenn sich jemand hinter einer Mauer hinhockt dann sieht man denjenigen auch nicht sofort, wenn dann aber neben demjenigen eine 40 mm Granate einschlägt dann ist er weg, ob nun stehend, gehockt oder liegend, das macht dann keinen Unterschied.

  Ich würde jedem der mit dem Kauf zweifelt raten es später in der Videothek auszuleihen und dann selber ein Resumé zu ziehen.

  Und bei mir ist zum Beispiel bei COD-MW2 das KO Kriterium der "Host-Vorteil" und ja, ich merke das, von den ganzen Hacks will ich gar nicht anfangen.


----------



## jonnyxtreme (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Deathmaker1987 schrieb:


> Blödsinn... ehrlich mal... wenn du die Beta spielen würdest bzw. die später mal die Vollversion in der Videothek ausleihst wirst du festestellen das es eine gute Entscheidung ist, es geht dabei einfach auch um die Umgebung und das feeling der Schlacht.
> Und ich hatte bisher keine Situation in der Beta gehabt wo ich das hinlegen vermisst hätte, es bringt einfach nix.
> 
> Und wenn sich jemand hinter einer Mauer hinhockt dann sieht man denjenigen auch nicht sofort, wenn dann aber neben demjenigen eine 40 mm Granate einschlägt dann ist er weg, ob nun stehend, gehockt oder liegend, das macht dann keinen Unterschied.
> ...


   ich weiss nicht muss ich mir mal ausleihen, wollte es ja eigentlich schon kaufen aber kein hinlegen hat mich bei moh airborne ganz schlimm genervt, und es hätte sie ja nicht umgebracht das einzufügen... habe leider keinen beta-key bekommen trotz vorbestellung... das mit dem host und den hackern da hast du vollkommen recht... aber mal schauen bis jetzt mochte ich die ganzen ea/dice shooter nicht so... du hast nich zufällig noch nen betakey?  hoffen wir mal das sie dedicated server machen, scheint ja grad "in" zu sein spiele ohne ded. server rauszubringen.


----------



## JerrY1992 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

kein hinlegen nervt gar nicht ich finde sogar besser das es es nicht gibt so entstehen weniger camper und das ganze spielgeschehen ist viel besser, hab es jedenfalls kein moment vermisst. CoD MW2 ist wirklich nen dreck gegen BFBC2 ich ärger mich gerade das ich es mir gekauft hatte, aber naja BF ist auch schon vorbestellt und es ist wirklich ein hammer spiel nirgendwo hab ich son realistisches schlachtgefühl gehabt wie bei BFBC2.

und mal so nebenbei MoH Airborne war einer der schlechtesten shooter die ich je gezockt habe weiss gar nicht was daran toll sein soll war immer das gleiche und die deutschen soldaten sahen so klischemässig aus alle muskelprotze und kantige gesichter -.-


----------



## Deathmaker1987 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



jonnyxtreme schrieb:


> Deathmaker1987 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Blödsinn... ehrlich mal... wenn du die Beta spielen würdest bzw. die später mal die Vollversion in der Videothek ausleihst wirst du festestellen das es eine gute Entscheidung ist, es geht dabei einfach auch um die Umgebung und das feeling der Schlacht.
> ...


 Sorry, nen Key hab ich leider auch nicht mehr, nur durch die Vorbestellung.
 Und klar hast du recht, es würde keinen umbringen das hinlegen auch bei BFBC einzufügen, aber: dadurch würde das Balancing extrem drunter leiden.
 Und wie gesagt es kostet ja nicht die Welt irgendwann mal in die Videothek zu gehen, testen und dann selber entscheiden. Ich finde das Spiel, abgesehen von kleinen fehlerchen, absolut genial.
 Dieses Schlacht Gefühl hab ich so auch bisher in wenigen Spielen gehabt.


----------



## mishL (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Es wird sich in der finalen Vollversion schon zeigen, dass Bad Company 2 das Zeug dazu hat der beste taktische Multiplaye-Shooter aller Zeiten zu werden !

Das kauf ich den Bewertern aus Übersee sofort ab !


----------



## lordhagen18 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

es wird auf jedenfall Bock machen, ob nun der beste oder nciht , Hauptsache gut


----------



## KainLaVey (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

In der Videothek ausleihen wird wohl nix  Da der Key nur für einen Online Account gültig sein wird


----------



## xotoxic242 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Bullwey-M schrieb:


> xotoxic242 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bullwey-M schrieb:
> ...


 
 Habs mal mit Fraps probiert.
 55-75 Fps. Also ganz gut Spielbar unter Overall: Medium und 1280x1024
 Aber wie gesagt, ich hab nen quad und keinen Dualcore.


----------



## Timeris (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Geforce 8800GTX
 Core 2 Duo E6600
 2 GB Ram

 Der Rechner ist 3 Jahre alt, ich kann alles auf maximal stellen (außer die Filterung, hab ich allerdings auch noch nie auf maximal gestellt). Ich habe leider kein fps Programm, jedoch läuft es völlig flüssig. Die Performance im fertigen Spiel soll angeblich nochmal besser werden, ein Dual Core wird also sehr wahrscheinlich ausreichen.


----------



## looser111 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Timeris schrieb:


> Geforce 8800GTX
> Core 2 Duo E6600
> 2 GB Ram
> 
> Der Rechner ist 3 Jahre alt, ich kann alles auf maximal stellen (außer die Filterung, hab ich allerdings auch noch nie auf maximal gestellt). Ich habe leider kein fps Programm, jedoch läuft es völlig flüssig. Die Performance im fertigen Spiel soll angeblich nochmal besser werden, ein Dual Core wird also sehr wahrscheinlich ausreichen.


   wtf du laberst doch unsinn. ixch hab nen E6600 2gb ram und ne gtx260 und kann auf 1920x1080 nur auf middl zocken. und flüssig ist was anderes. und bei 1680x1050 ist es das selbe. denke nen quad 4gb ram solltn schon sein.


----------



## Timeris (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich zocke mit 1680x1050 alles auf Anschlag und flüssig, kannst ja vorbeikommen wenn du es nicht glauben willst 
 Ihr dürft einfach nicht vergessen: Es ist eine BETA! In einem BF Forum hat ein User mit einer HD 5870, Core 2 Quad 9950 und 2GB Ram und 15-20 fps. Warum es bei einigen läuft und bei anderen wiederum nicht kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Vielleicht wurden Treiber falsch oder gar nicht installiert, die Software kann auch ausschlaggebend sein. Nicht zu vergessen, dass es teilweise auch am Server liegen kann. Wenn ich auf einen guten Server joine habe ich allerdings auch bei 32 Spielern keine Probleme. Läuft Butterweich


----------



## Nilssont27 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich hab 9800 GTX (OC) E8500 (@ 2x4,1 GHZ) 4 GB ram und kann es flüssig auf Max (2xAA) zocken


----------



## Garusho (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

will keinen nerven aber hat von euch einer einen Beta-Key den er nicht mehr braucht, versuch den für nen Kolegen
zu bekommen

hab ne Geforce 8800 GTX/ intel core quad und kann flüssig spielen


----------



## looser111 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Timeris schrieb:


> Ich zocke mit 1680x1050 alles auf Anschlag und flüssig, kannst ja vorbeikommen wenn du es nicht glauben willst
> Ihr dürft einfach nicht vergessen: Es ist eine BETA! In einem BF Forum hat ein User mit einer HD 5870, Core 2 Quad 9950 und 2GB Ram und 15-20 fps. Warum es bei einigen läuft und bei anderen wiederum nicht kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Vielleicht wurden Treiber falsch oder gar nicht installiert, die Software kann auch ausschlaggebend sein. Nicht zu vergessen, dass es teilweise auch am Server liegen kann. Wenn ich auf einen guten Server joine habe ich allerdings auch bei 32 Spielern keine Probleme. Läuft Butterweich


   welches OS hast du? ich hab<xp und ich hab mal gehört das aktuelle games unter win7 besser laufen.


----------



## Timeris (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



looser111 schrieb:


> Timeris schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich zocke mit 1680x1050 alles auf Anschlag und flüssig, kannst ja vorbeikommen wenn du es nicht glauben willst
> ...


 Windows XP. Unter Windows 7 läuft es nur besser wenn du genügend Arbeitsspeicher hast, da reichen unsere 2 GB auf keinen Fall für


----------



## Schisshase (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Wenn der Serverbrowser nicht vergeigt wird könnte es in der Tat der beste seit langem werden.
 Ich bin jedenfalls begeistert von der Beta und werds mir holen.


----------



## looser111 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Timeris schrieb:


> looser111 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Timeris schrieb:
> ...


   stimmt wohl, würden 4gb wohl reichen?


----------



## terrormensch2 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

joa schön schön, hab gerade in meinem postfach die Teilnahmebestätigung an der BETA gefunden^^

werds dann jetzt auch gleich mal laden


----------



## man1ac (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



terrormensch2 schrieb:


> joa schön schön, hab gerade in meinem postfach die Teilnahmebestätigung an der BETA gefunden^^
> 
> werds dann jetzt auch gleich mal laden


 
 LOL 

 erst jetzt


----------



## Timeris (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



looser111 schrieb:


> Timeris schrieb:
> 
> 
> > looser111 schrieb:
> ...


 4 GB müssten ausreichend sein. 

 Das Problem an der Beta ist bisher, dass es als Angreifer nicht wirklich Spaß macht, da fast niemand im Team spielt. Wenn ich schon immer sehe, dass 5 oder 6 Sniper oben auf dem Berg hocken, vergeht mir die Lust. Wenn ich mir das ganze dann aber mit ein paar Freunden im Squad über Skype vorstelle...das wird ein Fest


----------



## terrormensch2 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



man1ac schrieb:


> terrormensch2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > joa schön schön, hab gerade in meinem postfach die Teilnahmebestätigung an der BETA gefunden^^
> ...


   ja, keine ahnung.

 sonst steht da ja auch immer "Sie haben x neue Nachrichten" und die die neu sind sind fett markiert aber iwie die Mail von EA nicht, hab die auch nur beim aufräumen enddeckt.
 Hab mich auch umso mehr gefreut weil ich dachte ich könnte nicht teil nehem weil ich ja scheinbar keine mail bekommen habe...^^


----------



## IceGamer (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

lol, hab mich verlesen... da steht WWIII^^

sry...


----------



## xotoxic242 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin auch BF2 und Dice Fan, aber im neuen BC2 wurde sich schon Ideenmäßig an MW2 bedient.
Beispiel Messerkill,Hardcoremodus,Objective Bombe legen, und sogar Perks wurden bisl eingeführt (Panzerungsupgrade usw.)
Is ja alles ok.Kein Prob damit.Aber nun bitte nich so tun als hätte Dice das Genre revolutioniert.
Ok, das Zerstören der Gebäude und die Soundkulisse sind grandios und sicher noch einige andere Sachen die man dann in der Vollversion entdecken darf auch.
Ich bin gespannt..............


----------



## lordhagen18 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Inwiefern die MEsserkills? Gab es doch schon immer in Bf oder nicht? 
 In BF sogar extra Orden dafür 
 Finde Perks machen das ganze aber auch etwas abwechlsungsreicher, es sollre aber keine Überperks geben hoff ich.
 Wie zb in COD4 wo dann nur noch jeder das durch Wändeschiessen extra benutzt hat.


----------



## Kamrum (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich bin auch BF2 und Dice Fan, aber im neuen BC2 wurde sich schon Ideenmäßig an MW2 bedient.
> Beispiel Messerkill,Hardcoremodus,Objective Bombe legen, und sogar Perks wurden bisl eingeführt (Panzerungsupgrade usw.)
> Is ja alles ok.Kein Prob damit.Aber nun bitte nich so tun als hätte Dice das Genre revolutioniert.
> Ok, das Zerstören der Gebäude und die Soundkulisse sind grandios und sicher noch einige andere Sachen die man dann in der Vollversion entdecken darf auch.
> Ich bin gespannt..............


   Stimmt schon , Dice bedient sich bei einigen Features von MW(*1*) und MW*2*.
   Allerdings muss ich sagen das *BFBC2* ein viel besseres Gesamtbild abgibt als *MW2*. 

 (_Dedicated Server_,
_Waffengadgets/Perks_(keine IMBAPERKS sondern gemäßigte Extras),
_Destruction2_,_Soundkulisse_,_Interessanter Rushmodus_,_
 mehr_ _Teamplay_(auch auf Public Servern,zwar nur weil es dafür Punkte gibt aber da hat DICE wirklich tolle arbeit geleistet, *
 TEAMWORK* wird hier *belont)*

   Ich muss aber auch sagen das *Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2* *und* *Battlefield Bad Company 2* beide eine daseinsberechtigung haben und gespielt werden


----------



## d3LuXe3825 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Boaaahhh ist mir die Lust an der Map vergangen, irgendwie bin ich immer im falschen Team  Wenn ich Attacker bin, hängen min. 8 Leute aufm Berg am snipen und treffen sowieso nur alle 5min einen Gegner, das unsere Tickets runterlaufen interessiert die nicht. Die beiden Panzer lassen sich schon auf der Strasse abknülzen und denken auch nicht daran mal die Gegner zu rushen.

Und wenn ich Defender ist es genau andersrum, beim Gegner sind drei Sniper aufm Berg und treffen auch gut wenn man seine Deckung verlässt. Mindestens ein Panzer kommt links die Böschung runter und macht A fast im Alleingang platt, aber ne ist ja nicht notwendig als Anti Tank zu spawnen, versuchen wir es halt nochmal als Assault und gehen dem Panzer einfach ausm Weg... 

Hab im Moment echt einen Hals auf das Spiel  Aber werds morgen wahrscheinlich wieder zocken und hoffen das ich mal im "richtigen" Team bin


----------



## ThoranJafar (3. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Mal ne Frage. Geht HBAO auf allen Grafikkarten? Denn meine Radeon 4850 scheint die Einstellung im Menü zu ignorieren.


----------



## Mandavar (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das mit den Hardcore-Servern stimmt! Ich war drauf. Der Hardcore-Modus ist sehr interessant. Alles ist wesentlich tödlicher und das HUD ist auf das absolut nötigste reduziert. Keine Map, keine Muni-Anzeige, nur Tickets und wer im Squad ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Mandavar schrieb:


> Das mit den Hardcore-Servern stimmt! Ich war drauf. Der Hardcore-Modus ist sehr interessant. Alles ist wesentlich tödlicher und das HUD ist auf das absolut nötigste reduziert. Keine Map, keine Muni-Anzeige, nur Tickets und wer im Squad ist.


 Das ist klasse. Ich glaub ich werd bei der Vollversion nur im Hardcore-Modus spielen


----------



## Soulja110 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

sehr interessant. ich freue mich schon auf viele hardcoreserver in der vollversion. das bringt auch nochma bissl abwechslung


----------



## DrProof (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

wie kann man eigentlich nen Spiel schon bewerten wenn es noch keine Goldstatusmeldung der Entwickler gab 
Die sind ja lustig die Leutz aus übersee..


----------



## mishL (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



ThoranJafar schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Geht HBAO auf allen Grafikkarten? Denn meine Radeon 4850 scheint die Einstellung im Menü zu ignorieren.


   HBAO geht nur mit Nvidia Karten !


----------



## N8Mensch (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Tiefseetaucher schrieb:
> 
> 
> > BC2 ist ein typisches Massenprodukt und soll möglichst vielen Spielern zugänglich sein.
> ...


 Da hast du in allen Punkten vollkommen recht


----------



## Rene027 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

So habe gerade eine meiner e-mail adressen durchgekuckt und gesehen das ich noch einen Beta-Key habe den ich nicht brauche der erst der mir eine Nachricht schieckt kriegt ihn.


----------



## titan-81-ger (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: beta key*



Rene027 schrieb:


> So habe gerade eine meiner e-mail adressen durchgekuckt und gesehen das ich noch einen Beta-Key habe den ich nicht brauche der erst der mir eine Nachricht schieckt kriegt ihn.


 hallo rene hoffe das ich der erste bin, bin schon totall heis auf das spiel
 gruß michel


----------



## pzmaster (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: beta key*

Hat noch jemand zufällig einen Key übrig wenn ja würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn ich ihn haben darf


----------



## jonnyxtreme (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Deathmaker1987 schrieb:


> jonnyxtreme schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Deathmaker1987 schrieb:
> ...


   so konnte die beta anzocken... das mit dem hinlegen ist meiner meinung nach absolut wichtig... hatte zig situationen wo ich in deckung gehen musste... keine chance... und es is typisch battlefield eh nicht mein ding... euch viel spass. servus!


----------



## JackTheDipper (4. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Zu viele Kommentare um sich alles zu geben, aber euch ist schon klar, dass seit Jahren in BF2 nix mit prone ist? Warum jetzt rumheulen? COD verweichlicht?


----------



## xclvoi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Die BETA macht richtig Spaß! Das Spiel wird gekauft!


----------



## Garusho (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

bin auch einer derer die noch gerne einen key hätten hat einer noch einen oder will selber nicht mehr spielen?
wäre sehr sehr glücklich darüber


----------



## YaRLy (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



JackTheDipper schrieb:


> Zu viele Kommentare um sich alles zu geben, aber euch ist schon klar, dass seit Jahren in BF2 nix mit prone ist? Warum jetzt rumheulen? COD verweichlicht?


 Was laberst du? Kein prone in BF2?! LOL

 Du solltest das game erst spielen bevor du hier stuss erzählst.

 Und wegen irgendwelchen BF2 bugs wie dieses Dolfindiving. Solche Bugs wirds heutzutage nie wieder in einem (gut programmiertem) Game geben.


----------



## DomShadow (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Garusho schrieb:


> bin auch einer derer die noch gerne einen key hätten hat einer noch einen oder will selber nicht mehr spielen?
> wäre sehr sehr glücklich darüber


   Nicht mehr spielen?? Der Key ist an den Account gebunden, und seinen EA Account wird dir sicher keiner geben! 

 @jonnyxtreme

 Deckung gibts genug! Dann ist BF halt einfach nichts für dich! Ist zwar schade, dass ein hinlegen gibt, aber muss auch nicht sein, gibt wie gesagt genug Deckung!


----------



## TYay0 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Scheinbar wirds DLC für alle Plattformen geben. Die deutsche Localization gibt erste Hinweise darauf:
www.bfcom.org/content/131-bad-company-2-kostenpflichtiger-und-kostenloser-dlc-geplant.html


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

NEIN ! Nicht so ein scheiß Messer wie in COD ! In 
CSS und BF2 brauchte man noch 2 Stecher. Das 
is einfach ÖDE


----------



## evilweisswurst (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe noch 3 key von freunden übrig:

CJ8A-83LT-VFKC-PB47

FGYA-4DRA-ZYJ3-C2L9

HT9N-CTVM-QE4B-BLTZ


Viel Spass damit...


----------



## Bl4ckburn (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Nettes Video, ob es "grandios" ist darüber lässt sich streiten. Nur seh ich das richtig, dass das UAV (der Mini-Heli) nen Bord-MG hat?? o_O Dachte es hat nur diese lasergelenkten Raketen? 

 Edit: Es handelt sich bei dem Video um die PS3 Demo, scheint also in der Pc Beta noch nicht möglich zu sein das MG am UAV zu benutzen? oder braucht man dazu diese Vehicle-Specialisation für sekundäre Waffen? Hab gelesen, dass es sowas für den Panzer gibt, also nur zum normalen Geschütz nen MG.


----------



## N8Mensch (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Nettes Video, ob es "grandios" ist darüber lässt sich streiten. Nur seh ich das richtig, dass das UAV (der Mini-Heli) nen Bord-MG hat?? o_O Dachte es hat nur diese lasergelenkten Raketen?


 
    Bewaffnete Drohnen sind so eine Sache...
    Frontlines: Fuel of War lässt grußen       
   Überaupt spielt sich die ganze PC Beta fast wie das super beliebte Frontlines

   Aber Conquest Modus gibt es doch auch oder? Obwohl fast egal, wenn die Map 10 Meter schmal bleibt, ändert sich da nicht viel.


----------



## BigPit007 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Nettes Video.. Nur was ist das für eine Version???
PC! kann nicht, oben rechts steht DEMO und irgendwie passt das Video besser zu PS3 oder so. UAV is auch ein bisschen komisch???
Und wie heißt das Video richtig???


----------



## dri71 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



mishL schrieb:


> ThoranJafar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mal ne Frage. Geht HBAO auf allen Grafikkarten? Denn meine Radeon 4850 scheint die Einstellung im Menü zu ignorieren.
> ...


 Hi!

 Das stimmt nicht. Bei mir geht auch HBAO & ich habe eine Ati 4870. 

 Gruss


----------



## xclvoi (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Shooter auf der Konsole, wie kann man sich dafür nur begeistern????


----------



## DomShadow (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Na, das habt ihr bestimmt von Twitter das Video


----------



## Nilssont27 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



BigPit007 schrieb:


> Nettes Video.. Nur was ist das für eine Version???
> PC! kann nicht, oben rechts steht DEMO und irgendwie passt das Video besser zu PS3 oder so. UAV is auch ein bisschen komisch???
> Und wie heißt das Video richtig???


   Das is aus der XBOX Demo

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/


 Und ich denk, dass das MG der Drohne, dises extra für Fahrzeuge ist, damit man als fahrer nen Sekundärwaffe hat.

 Ich hab das hier mal aus dem PCGH forum kopiert (gepostet von Gerry) sollte nen Paar offene Fragen klären:

 Der User Desperado hat im GS-Forum gepostet:

 "

 ich Copy und paste mal aus dem offiziellen Forum:

 Die Devs twittern die Änderungen der Final gegenüber der Beta/DemoDie PC
   Beta für Battlefield Bad Company 2 ist seit vergangenem Donnerstag in 
  vollem Gange und massig Feedback ist bereits vorhanden, und für  
 Nachschub ist mit Sicherheit gesorgt. Aber genau die Probleme im Bereich
   Gameplay und Stabilität machen den PC-Fans momentan zu schaffen, weil 
  man sich bei einer Beta ja nicht sicher sein kann, was sich noch bis 
 zur  Vollversion ändert oder eben nicht.


 Und genau deswegen twittern einige DICE-Mitarbeiter diese Tage mehr als 
  überdurchschnittlich, um dem Bombardement an Fragen seitens der Fans  
 etwas entgegen zu kommen. Im Folgenden haben wir für euch einige  
 Twitter-Zitate herausgesucht und auf einen Blick zusammengetragen:




 •Die Frage nach Cheats in der PC Version wurde mit der Aussage "Wir  
 werden das Problem lösen" beantwortet.


 •Beta/Demo Build ist 6-7 Wochen alt


 •Es wird momentan intern bei DICE diskutiert, ob man 
 es PC Spielern  ermöglichen möchte, das FoV (Field of View, Sichtfeld) -
  zumindest  minimal - anzupassen.


 •Die in der Beta ausgeübte Taktik, mit dem UAV den Apache mit einem  
 Zusammenprall zum Absturz zu bringen, ist nicht beabsichtigt und wurde  
 bereits als Bug erkannt.


 •Die Sniper-Kugeln werden in ihrer Laufbahn nicht vom Wind beeinflusst.



 •Die Antwort "ja" erfolgt auf die Frage, ob man in der Vollversion auch 
  als Sturmsoldate C4 nehmen können wird.


 •Port Valdez wird also die einzige Map in der Beta bleiben.


 •Auf die Frage, ob es in der Vollversion denn mehr Gadgets und  
 Möglichkeiten für den Medic gäbe, sich gegen Fahrzeuge zu wehren, wurde 
  wie folgt geantwortet: "oh mein Gott, ja. so viele".


 •Das kleine Erdbeben, das auftreten kann, wenn man einen Baum umfährt,  
 wurde als Bug erkannt und gefixt

  •Auch wenn 
 die Demo lauffähig ist, wird es in der finalen Version auf graphischer 
 Ebene Verbesserungen zu sehen geben.

 Quelle: twitter.com/locust9 (Lead Designer)




 •Die Funktion des Anti-Aliasing wird es nur in DX10 
 und DX11 geben.  Leute, die auf XP setzen und/oder keine 
 DX10/11-fähige Grafikkarte  nutzen, können kein AA nutzen.


 •Kein AA auf der PS3 und Xbox 360, da andere rechen-intensive  
 Spielinhalte eine höhere Priorität hatten.


 •In der PC-Version wird es ohne die Nutzung dritter Programme nicht  
 möglich sein, sich die FPS im Spiel anzeigen zu lassen.


 •Es wird eventuell eine Mac-Version geben, wenn diese möglich ist und es
   für DICE als sinnvoll erscheint.


 •Die Steam Overlay-Funktion verursacht unter DX11 und vereinzelt under  
 DX10/10.1 Abstürze. Abhilfe schafft der aktuelle Steam Beta Client.


 •Für die Vollversion wird ein deutlicher Anstieg der 
 FPS sowie eine  höhere Stabilität des Spiels versichert.


 •Die Grafikoption "HBAO" wird zur Vollversion hin 
 optimiert. Die Beta  verwendet darüber hinaus noch einen alten, 
 rechenintensiven Filter.


 •Der SLI/Crossfire-Bug, der schwarzes Flimmern verursacht hat, wird in  
 der Final gefixt sein.


 •Es werden eventuell weitere Patches für die PC Beta folgen.


 •Es wird vermutlich in der final ein Limit für die Clan-Tag-Länge geben.



 •*Das "high texture detail level" ist noch nicht 
 in der Beta enthalten  und wird in der Vollversion somit für ein noch 
 schärferes Bild sorgen.*


 •Die Freundesliste ist momentan noch nicht wirlich funktionsfähig, aber 
  es wird seitens DICE bereits daran gearbeitet.


 •Es wird stets mit Punkbuster zusammengearbeitet, um das Spiel möglichst
   cheat-frei zu halten.


 •Die Probleme mit den DX11 Grafikkarten (HD5000 Serie) von AMD werden in
   der Vollversion behoben sein.


 •*Es wird Einschränkungen in den 
 Grafik-Einstellungen geben, damit sich  Spieler nicht durch das 
 Runterschrauben der Grafik drastische Vorteile  erschleichen können.*

 Quelle: twitter.com/repi (Rendering Architect)




 •Hardcore-Modus verdoppelt den Waffenschaden und kann in allen vier  
 Spielmodi gespielt werden.


 •Die PC Beta enthält noch nicht den bereits vorhandenen Fix zum Problem 
  C4 vs. Kiste. In der Vollversion wird man doppelt so viele C4-Ladungen 
  benötigen.

 "

 •Quelle: twitter.com/Demize99 (Senior Designer)


----------



## Optimu5Prime (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Bl4ckburn schrieb:


> Nettes Video, ob es "grandios" ist darüber lässt sich streiten. Nur seh ich das richtig, dass das UAV (der Mini-Heli) nen Bord-MG hat?? o_O Dachte es hat nur diese lasergelenkten Raketen?
> 
> Edit: Es handelt sich bei dem Video um die PS3 Demo, scheint also in der Pc Beta noch nicht möglich zu sein das MG am UAV zu benutzen? oder braucht man dazu diese Vehicle-Specialisation für sekundäre Waffen? Hab gelesen, dass es sowas für den Panzer gibt, also nur zum normalen Geschütz nen MG.


 Genau, du brauchst die Vehicle-Specialisation für sekundäre Waffen bei Fahrzeugen. So können eben nicht nur Panzer sondern auch die UAV mit nem MG feuern. Meine Erfahrungen beruhen auf der 360 Demo, die die Vehicle-Specialisation auf jeden fall enthält.


----------



## Paaschi89 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Kurze Frage:

Wenn ich mir das Spiel jetzt noch über Amazon.de vorbestelle, gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Beta-Key zu bekommen oder sind schon alle vergeben?


----------



## Razorlight (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

wie heißt das lied ganz am schluss ?


----------



## peegee (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Passend dazu ein schönes Bugs/Glitches Video - unbedingt ansehen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UizRcJxAMhU


----------



## rabbit2405 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Razorlight schrieb:


> wie heißt das lied ganz am schluss ?


 MGMT- Kids


----------



## dri71 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Paaschi89 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Wenn ich mir das Spiel jetzt noch über Amazon.de vorbestelle, gibt es die Möglichkeit einen Beta-Key zu bekommen oder sind schon alle vergeben?


 Hi!

 Ich habe es gestern noch für einen Kumpel mitbestellt & paar Minuten später einen Betakey zugeschickt bekommen.

 Gruss


----------



## Garusho (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

in dem video schießt der mit dem UVA heli mit nem MG wie macht der das ich krieg nur die rakete abgeschossen


----------



## wickedinsane (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hardcore Server - Es gibt jetzt neuerdings auch 8 "Elliot Ness" HARDCORE Server aus Frankreich die mit sehr guten PING Zeiten aufwarten können


----------



## neo821 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

joa ganz nice


----------



## EXtReMeGAmeR (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

wann kommt eigentlich die DEMO für PC ? für PS3 und Xbox is sie ja schon draußen ...


----------



## oUtbraKer (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

mh, das video stammt nicht aus der Beta, es ist aus der 360 demo entsanden.


----------



## N8Mensch (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



EXtReMeGAmeR schrieb:


> wann kommt eigentlich die DEMO für PC ? für PS3 und Xbox is sie ja schon draußen ...


  Soweit ich informiert bin, soll die PC Demo nicht vor Release erscheinen.


----------



## Montmorency (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Die Hardcoreserver sind purer Balsam im Vergleich zu den normalen doch zu arcadelastigen 32ern.Waffenschaden ist perfekt auch die Dynamik während der Runden ist um einiges interessanter. Kleinere Fehler wie z.B. keine Kimme und Korn Ansicht bei diversen Waffen sowie keine Anzeige der übriggebliebenen Magazine (ala PR) trüben nicht das Spielerlebnis. Jetzt wird das Spiel definitiv gekauft! Aber dann nie mehr auf Port Valdez zocken


----------



## modderfreak (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was dieses Video grandios macht? Ich habe es zur Hälfte angesehen und es sind einfach nur tonnenweise Frags zusammen geschnitten, nichtmal was besonderes dabei wie zb die Messertricks bei CoD oO


----------



## neo821 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

das ist auch nicht schlecht xD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNmHKoqemf0


----------



## Sh4mbler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

... Das Video zeigt doch eigentlich Szene aus einer "Demo" ,,, vermutlich die PS3 oder XBOX360 Demo?

PcGames, ihr fangt schon wieder an ein Spiel sinnlos zu hypen. (ich verweise mal auf die COD6 Messervideos)


----------



## Nilssont27 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Sh4mbler schrieb:


> ... Das Video zeigt doch eigentlich Szene aus einer "Demo" ,,, vermutlich die PS3 oder XBOX360 Demo?
> 
> PcGames, ihr fangt schon wieder an ein Spiel sinnlos zu hypen. (ich verweise mal auf die COD6 Messervideos)


    Im Gegensatz zu den Messervideos ist das ein offizieller "Trailer" blogs.battlefield.ea.com/ 

 Und an dem Hype ist nix sinnlos, das Spiel ist geil


----------



## fliger5 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Microsoft Points gibt es aber nur auf der Xbox, von daher wird der DLC wahrscheinlich kostenlos für den PC kommen.


----------



## Exituskiller (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

ich warte schon den 3ten tag auf den beta key
behindert!


----------



## WarPilot (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Es ist auch schon ein DLC angekündigt und es soll laut twitterpost auch kostenlos sein. bei der 360 würde es mich nicht wundern wenn es was kosten würde, sieht man ja bei l4d usw.


----------



## Timeris (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



fliger5 schrieb:


> Microsoft Points gibt es aber nur auf der Xbox, von daher wird der DLC wahrscheinlich kostenlos für den PC kommen.


  Der war gut    

  Kostenpflichtiger DLC    
  So schnell kann es sich ändern...beim ersten Teil waren die DLCs noch umsonst    

 Immerhin wird es wohl ein Teil kostenlos sein, das ist in der heutigen Zeit ja schon mal viel wert.


----------



## trayo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

aber hieß es nicht man kann ALLES in dem Game zerstören? Warum bleibt dann ein einfacher Metallzaun bei einer Granatenexplosion stehen? verwirrend...


----------



## Schalkmund (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



trayo schrieb:


> aber hieß es nicht man kann ALLES in dem Game zerstören? Warum bleibt dann ein einfacher Metallzaun bei einer Granatenexplosion stehen? verwirrend...


   vielleicht braucht man ein par schwerere geschütze um dinge zu zerstören wenn durch granaten schon sofort alles einstürzt spielt man ja ruckzuck nur noch in einem großen trümmerhaufen


----------



## Nilssont27 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> trayo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > aber hieß es nicht man kann ALLES in dem Game zerstören? Warum bleibt dann ein einfacher Metallzaun bei einer Granatenexplosion stehen? verwirrend...
> ...


   Ich hab des eben mal getestet: Also ich kann wunderbar mit Granaten Zäune zerstören (also die Maschendraht Exemplare). Ka wiso des bei dir net funktioniert. vileicht ist dir ja des pasiert:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTf2cySm69w*#t=0m59s*
  oder
www.youtube.com/watch
  und die Granate ist zu weit weg explodiert?


----------



## DerSchlachter (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



trayo schrieb:


> aber hieß es nicht man kann ALLES in dem Game zerstören? Warum bleibt dann ein einfacher Metallzaun bei einer Granatenexplosion stehen? verwirrend...


 
 Der Druck einer Granate kann durch den Maschendrahtzaun wirken. Er wird also nicht aufgehalten. Da halten sich die Beschädigungen in Grenzen. Anders bei starren Objekten, da geht der "Druck" durch. Will man einen Drahtzaun sprengen, so muss die Sprengladung bzw. Wirkung gut an den Schwachpunkten eines Maschen -bzw. Drahtzaun gesetzt werden.


----------



## KainLaVey (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Abgesehn davon kannst du die Zäune mit deinem Messer durchtrennen


----------



## PunkFan15 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

hmmm ich hätte immernoch lieber die "ich kann alles kaputt machen"-engine von Red Faction: Guerillia <3


----------



## man1ac (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



DerSchlachter schrieb:


> trayo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > aber hieß es nicht man kann ALLES in dem Game zerstören? Warum bleibt dann ein einfacher Metallzaun bei einer Granatenexplosion stehen? verwirrend...
> ...


   Wenn die Druckwelle durch denn Zaun geht, wie kann es dann sein das ein Gegner der Hinter einem Zaun steht nicht verreckt wenn man im eine 40mm granate vor die füsse knallt.


----------



## bernder (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



man1ac schrieb:


> DerSchlachter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > trayo schrieb:
> ...


 Das liegt daran das, das Spiel mit Realismus nicht viel am Hut hat.


----------



## evilweisswurst (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe noch 3 key von freunden übrig:

CJ8A-83LT-VFKC-PB47

FGYA-4DRA-ZYJ3-C2L9

HT9N-CTVM-QE4B-BLTZ


Viel Spass damit...


----------



## Montmorency (7. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

"Im unten angeführten Videotrailer zu Battlefield: Bad Company 2 bekommen 
 Sie unzählige Kills zu Gesicht, die ein Demo-Spieler angefertigt und mit
  Musik des Sängers "Jamiroquai " untermalt hat."

 So, ich betreibe mal OT Korinthenkackerei und weise darauf hin dass der Sänger Jay Kay heißt, und die Band "Jamiroquai". Warscheinlich hört die ganze Redaktion irgend nen Gothkack mit blutigen Schwertern und Elfen


----------



## FrankMoers (8. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Montmorency schrieb:


> "Im unten angeführten Videotrailer zu Battlefield: Bad Company 2 bekommen
> Sie unzählige Kills zu Gesicht, die ein Demo-Spieler angefertigt und mit
> Musik des Sängers "Jamiroquai " untermalt hat."
> 
> So, ich betreibe mal OT Korinthenkackerei und weise darauf hin dass der Sänger Jay Kay heißt, und die Band "Jamiroquai". Warscheinlich hört die ganze Redaktion irgend nen Gothkack mit blutigen Schwertern und Elfen


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Montmorency schrieb:


> "Im unten angeführten Videotrailer zu Battlefield: Bad Company 2 bekommen
> Sie unzählige Kills zu Gesicht, die ein Demo-Spieler angefertigt und mit
> Musik des Sängers "Jamiroquai " untermalt hat."
> 
> So, ich betreibe mal OT Korinthenkackerei und weise darauf hin dass der Sänger Jay Kay heißt, und die Band "Jamiroquai". Warscheinlich hört die ganze Redaktion irgend nen Gothkack mit blutigen Schwertern und Elfen


Hätte ich jetzt auch nicht gewusst obwohl die Musik und den Sänger schon seit meiner Jugend kenne. Ist wohl wie mit Bon Jovi


----------



## Br1ll (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich habe noch 3 BETA-Keys von Bruder, Mutter und Chef! Wer will einen? Wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das mit der 3D-Unterstützung find ich zwar klasse aber warum wird das bei dem Spiel extra erwähnt, ich meine es gibt sehr viele Spiele die man mit der 3D Vision zocken kann (Liste) bei denen das von den Entwicklern gar nicht erwähnt wird. Oder ist das Spiel jetzt speziell für die 3D Vision ausgelegt worden wie z.B. das Avatar-Game damit das 3D-Erlebnis noch intensiver ist?


----------



## Xirow (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Br1ll schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 3 BETA-Keys von Bruder, Mutter und Chef! Wer will einen? Wer hat noch nicht?


  Wenn du noch einen übrig hast, nehm ich wohl gerne einen. Wär super, wenn du mir den an mein profil schicken könntest, ansonsten geb ich dir per PN meine mail adresse!


----------



## matschbian (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Br1ll schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 3 BETA-Keys von Bruder, Mutter und Chef! Wer will einen? Wer hat noch nicht?


 jo hätte auch sehr gerne einen,bin leidenschaftlicher shooter spieler ^^


----------



## Homeboy25 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Welche Bezahlmethoden wird es denn beim Battlefield-Shop in Deutschland geben, hoffe nicht nur Kreditkarte???

 Desweiteren fehlt bis jetzt noch eine Kennzeichung von den Hardcore Server !

 Wie wird das in der Final sein ?

 Denn bis jetzt erkennt man das nur an dem Server Namen, den aber jeder selbst wählen kann.

 Schreibt man bei dem Servernamen nicht rein das es sich um einen Hardcore Server sieht und weiss man das vor dem joinen des Servers nicht !

 deswegen die frage wie das in der Final gelöst sein wird.


----------



## Zybba (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Das mit der 3D-Unterstützung find ich zwar klasse aber warum wird das bei dem Spiel extra erwähnt, ich meine es gibt sehr viele Spiele die man mit der 3D Vision zocken kann (Liste) bei denen das von den Entwicklern gar nicht erwähnt wird. Oder ist das Spiel jetzt speziell für die 3D Vision ausgelegt worden wie z.B. das Avatar-Game damit das 3D-Erlebnis noch intensiver ist?


 Für mich klingt das so, als ob es extra dafür optimiert wäre. Damit z.B. das HUD nicht störend in 3D dargestellt werden. Nicht unterstütze Spiele kann man ja damit auch spielen, aber das bringt eben solche Probleme.
 Aber sicher kann ichs dir auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Schalkmund (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Xirow schrieb:


> Br1ll schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe noch 3 BETA-Keys von Bruder, Mutter und Chef! Wer will einen? Wer hat noch nicht?
> ...





matschbian schrieb:


> Br1ll schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe noch 3 BETA-Keys von Bruder, Mutter und Chef! Wer will einen? Wer hat noch nicht?
> ...


 Wow ihr nehmt den Post jetzt echt erst ?!? ... ich hatte das für eine Verarsche gehalten von wegen Key von Chef u. Mutter.


----------



## ThoranJafar (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Homeboy25 schrieb:


> Welche Bezahlmethoden wird es denn beim Battlefield-Shop in Deutschland geben, hoffe nicht nur Kreditkarte???
> 
> Desweiteren fehlt bis jetzt noch eine Kennzeichung von den Hardcore Server !
> 
> ...


 Von mir aus kann das ganze ruhig über Kreditkarte laufen ich werde für DLCs kein Geld ausgeben. 
 Das reißt die Community blos auseinander weil nur wenige bereit sind für eigentlich kostenlose Maps Geld auszugeben.

 Die HC Server werden vermutlich extra gekennzeitchnet werden im Serverbrowser. Das Ding ist ja momentan eh nicht zu gebrauchen da die Filter nicht funktionieren und es keine Sortierfunktion gibt. Bis zum Release werden die das wohl noch verbessern. Sonst wirds massig Kritik hageln.


----------



## matschbian (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

@Schalkmund

also ich hab gerade einen gültigen key bekommen  

ätschibätschi

thx2Br1ll


----------



## tillobert (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

lol 
erst jetzt ist der hardcore-modus bestätigt???
den gibt es doch schon seit ner weile auf einigen 
beta servern...


----------



## neosix123 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Ich würde viel lieber mal wissen ob das Spiel in der fertigen Version auch so viele Recoursen frisst wie die Beta...richtig flüssig kann ich nur auf mittleren einstellungen spielen...und mein Pc ists nicht schlecht...zumindest Crysis kann ich recht hoch zocken


----------



## z3ro22 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

@neosix123 nein wird es nicht liegt an der beta aber mit einen x4 ruckelt es bei mir nicht die bohne.zum start des games gibt es dann auch noch eine höhere einstellung für grafik.


----------



## Nilssont27 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



z3ro22 schrieb:


> @neosix123 nein wird es nicht liegt an der beta aber mit einen x4 ruckelt es bei mir nicht die bohne.zum start des games gibt es dann auch noch eine höhere einstellung für grafik.


    Doch wird es:

 •Für die Vollversion wird ein deutlicher Anstieg
  der 
  FPS sowie eine  höhere Stabilität des Spiels versichert.



  •Die Grafikoption "HBAO" wird zur Vollversion hin 
  optimiert. 
 Die Beta  verwendet darüber hinaus noch einen alten, 

 rechenintensiven Filter.

 Aus Twitter


----------



## dark3683 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Was sagt ihr dazu das BfBc2 sau viel von CoDMw2 Kopiert hat?
Ich meine es macht sau viel spaß aber es ist eine bessere kopie von cod meine meinung.
Nur wenn man schon so viel aus einem anderem Game kopiert sollte man auch bei Bf2 schauen da gibt es genug sachen die Funktionieren.
Naja mal sehen was noch so kommt


----------



## Homeboy25 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

lol, kopie ?

nenn mal paar Gründe ?

Wäre ich echt mal gespannt drauf !

Denn die beiden Spiele sind sind sehr unterschiedlich, was soll dort kopiert worden sein?

mit dem bann ist schon mal cool.

da wird hoffentlich auch direkt auch baschrecken weil wer will schon sich ein neues spiel bzw. einen neuen key kaufen.

super sache!

wusste noch garnicht das es schon für die pc beta einen aimbot gibt, oder wie haben die das mit dem bild und allgemien getestet ?


----------



## dark3683 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Erste ist bei cod suchen und zerstören ist wie bei Bfbc2.

Die waffen extras das man mehr tragen kann,mehr muni, halt die zusatz sachen gibt es schon länger bei cod.

das mit dem messern per taste cod.Fand ich bei bf2 besser war aussage kräftiger das messern.

mit dem bann wird ja mal zeit.geile sache


----------



## alpe93 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



dark3683 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu das BfBc2 sau viel von CoDMw2 Kopiert hat?
> Ich meine es macht sau viel spaß aber es ist eine bessere kopie von cod meine meinung.
> Nur wenn man schon so viel aus einem anderem Game kopiert sollte man auch bei Bf2 schauen da gibt es genug sachen die Funktionieren.
> Naja mal sehen was noch so kommt


 Ein Spiel das Entwikelt wurde während COD MW2 noch nich einmal in der Beta Version war kann ja ziemlich viel  Kopiert haben  
 Mal im ernst: 
 Cod MW2 weniger Spieler keine Fahrzeuge usw. 
 Wass soll da kopiert worden sein?


----------



## Corus1 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

ich hoffe auch stark das die performence verbessert wird. Zocke zwar auf nen lappi aber kann eigtl wie auch schon genannt crysis auf mittleren details spielen aber die beta nur in geringer auflösung und niedrigsten details und selbst dann läuft es in "stop in motion"

aber es rockt !


----------



## dark3683 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

cod mw2 hat viel vom ersten teil übernommen.
ich sage nicht das alles kopiert wurde nur viel ist aus cod.klar fahrzeuge,zerstörbare umgebung alles top,nur messern,mission  und die waffen extras sind aus cod.
was ich ja nur sagen will wenn sie schon sachen mitnehmen von anderen games warum nicht was von bf2?befehls menü,server liste..


----------



## Schisshase (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



dark3683 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu das BfBc2 sau viel von CoDMw2 Kopiert hat?
> Ich meine es macht sau viel spaß aber es ist eine bessere kopie von cod meine meinung.
> Nur wenn man schon so viel aus einem anderem Game kopiert sollte man auch bei Bf2 schauen da gibt es genug sachen die Funktionieren.
> Naja mal sehen was noch so kommt


   Was sagst du dazu, daß Audi dauernd Mercedes kopiert und Autos mit 4 Rädern baut?


----------



## dark3683 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

deswegen ist audi auch so schlecht geworden^^


----------



## mishL (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hört sich doch mal serh gut an...
Lasst doch mal diese Sprüche die in keinster Weise zum Thema passen...
Audi ist schlecht geworden ? OMG was ein Spruch... fahr du weiter Ford Fiesta ))


----------



## dark3683 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

hehe bestimmt nicht^^

denoch ist bf ein geiles game geworden,hoffe nur das die leistung besser wird.


----------



## AWYN (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

das is doch haarspalterei... das mit dem messer (was dir sicher mit als erstes aufgefallen ist) gabs schon in änhlicher form in Bad Company 1, das kam 6 monate nach CoD4, also war es in der entwicklung schon von vornherein geplant, wie bestimmt viele andere sachen auch. gute features setzen sich einfach durch, egal welcher depp jetzt als erstes auf die idee kam. hast du windows auf deinem rechner?... no comment...


----------



## dark3683 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

windows  7pro.


----------



## uglygames (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hmm, also ich habe garkein PB installiert und kann die beta zocken, das macht mir sorgen.
Die server haben auch oft "punkbuster ON".


----------



## ReBoot (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Das klingt ja so, als ob VAC weniger wirkungsvoll wäre als PB. Gut, so gesehen ist es das, PB ist überparanoid und detektiert es schon als Cheat, wenn man einfach nur spielen will.


----------



## Throgon (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



uglygames schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich habe garkein PB installiert und kann die beta zocken, das macht mir sorgen.
> Die server haben auch oft "punkbuster ON".


 Du scheinst jemand zu sein der sich die AGBs nicht durchliest, denn da steht drinne das PB automatisch mit installiert wird, wenn du die ABGs des Spiels akzeptierst. Das heißt also du hast PB installiert.


----------



## mar1k (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



Throgon schrieb:


> uglygames schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, also ich habe garkein PB installiert und kann die beta zocken, das macht mir sorgen.
> ...


 Und du scheinst sehr überheblich zu sein...es ist sehr wohl möglich (sogar ohne irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten) das Spiel ohne PB zu haben (ich persönlich musste PB sogar extra nochmal installieren da ich auf manche Server nicht draufkonnte).

 Und btw: niemand liest die AGBs/EULAs usw


----------



## bitchtrain (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

das iss doch mal ein game das die 40 eu werd waren ick find da stimmt fast alles nur das hin legen fehlt ihrgendwie dadurch kommt es mehr rüber wie so en frag game und paar fehler hat es aber trotzdem is geil und freu mich drauf


----------



## DomShadow (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



bitchtrain schrieb:


> das iss doch mal ein game das die 40 eu werd waren ick find da stimmt fast alles nur das hin legen fehlt ihrgendwie dadurch kommt es mehr rüber wie so en frag game und paar fehler hat es aber trotzdem is geil und freu mich drauf


 Junge, lern mal deutsch.


----------



## Throgon (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



mar1k schrieb:


> Throgon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > uglygames schrieb:
> ...


Du kannst mich nennen wir du willlst, das geht mir sonst wo vorbei.( oh nein... jetzt klinge ich auch noch arrogant.)   

  Ich lese mir bei jedem Online-Spiel die die AGBs durch und achte genau drauf was drinne steht.(Also nenne mich bitte ab sofort "niemand".
  Wenn du denkst es sollte ein angriff auf seine Person sein, kann ich dir nur sagen, damit greife ich mehrere Personen an, er ist einer von vielen die die AGBs nicht lesen und dazu kann ich dann nur sagen selbst schuld.

  Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, das es nicht unmöglich ist PB bei der installation nicht mi zu installieren, aber man sollte es machen, denn später im Spiel wird es dann recht  schwierig sein auf seriöse ranked Server zu kommen, wenn man kein PB hat


----------



## sTormseeka (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



bitchtrain schrieb:


> das iss doch mal ein game das die 40 eu werd waren ick find da stimmt fast alles nur das hin legen fehlt ihrgendwie dadurch kommt es mehr rüber wie so en frag game und paar fehler hat es aber trotzdem is geil und freu mich drauf


Sorry kein Wort verstanden...


----------



## moskitoo (13. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



dark3683 schrieb:


> Erste ist bei cod suchen und zerstören ist wie bei Bfbc2.
> 
> Die waffen extras das man mehr tragen kann,mehr muni, halt die zusatz sachen gibt es schon länger bei cod.
> 
> ...


 Suchen und Zerstören hat wohl Counterstrike 1999 erfunden. 
 Freischaltbare Waffen gabs schon bei Battlefield 2. COD:MW hat das System  von Battlefield 2 geklaut und verfeinert. Jetzt nutzt BFBC2 auch ein verfeinertes System. 
 Eine nahkampftaste gabs schon in Cod2 (vielleicht sogar schon in Cod1?), das haben sie wohl wirklich geklaut.


----------



## cosmix (14. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



sTormseeka schrieb:


> bitchtrain schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das iss doch mal ein game das die 40 eu werd waren ick find da stimmt fast alles nur das hin legen fehlt ihrgendwie dadurch kommt es mehr rüber wie so en frag game und paar fehler hat es aber trotzdem is geil und freu mich drauf
> ...


    Kanns du dir beim Schreiben ein wenig mehr Mühe geben? Bitte...


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (14. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



moskitoo schrieb:


> dark3683 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Erste ist bei cod suchen und zerstören ist wie bei Bfbc2.
> ...


   Ich finde die Nahkampf Taste echt scheiße. Es ist einfach zu stark und zu leicht. Und man kann dem nichts entegegen setzen - das heißt in BF2 konnte man den gegner noch erschießen bevor er das 2. mal zu stach.


----------



## Lysop (14. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Und? Selber Schuld wenn man den Gegner so nah ranlässt und man kann ja immerhin noch selber das Messer zücken. Sehe da überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## bitchtrain (14. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Kanns du dir beim Schreiben ein wenig mehr Mühe geben? Bitte...  ////// jop beim nächsten mal dann .


----------



## Soulja110 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW:*



NOUS-GLOW schrieb:


> Ich finde die Nahkampf Taste echt scheiße. Es ist einfach zu stark und zu leicht. Und man kann dem nichts entegegen setzen - das heißt in BF2 konnte man den gegner noch erschießen bevor er das 2. mal zu stach.


 kann man hier doch auch. musste halt nur mal richtig treffen. 2-3 kugeln aus nächster nähe mit der mg oder pistole und ruhe ist. außerdem ist messern nur leicht wenn man von hinten angreift. frontal messert man auch oftmals daneben bzw messert den gegner nur ein bisschen


----------



## KEIOS (15. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Die aus Deutschland stammende Anticheat Community www.ggc-stream.com (Gemeinsam gegen Cheater) hat von Anfang an Support für BFBC2 angekündigt....


----------



## VX1986 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

hi
nur mal so ne frage:
mp maps etc. kostet doch aufm pc nix oder etwa doch?
lese hier dlc content usw. erinnert mich doch stark an die konsolenfraktion. 
aufm pc war doch alles immer umsonst...


----------



## mishL (18. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Hey das kann dir derzeit noch keiner genau sagen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es neue Maps in ganzen Paketen gibt z.B. 3 neue für 5€....

Stört mich allerdings auf keinen Fall, solange für dieses Game der Support (Patches, Anticheat) funktioniert gebe ich gerne Geld aus.

->Dice macht weiter so !


----------



## Homeboy25 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

mich würde mal interessieren welche Bezahlmöglichkeiten angeboten werden, wenn die kostenpflichtigen DLC´s kommen.
hoffetnlich nicht nur kreditkarte!


----------



## Homeboy25 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW:*

Neuer BF Bad Company 2 PC Beta Patch:

Vorweg: Alle Steam-Nutzer werden mit dem Update gegen 17:00 Uhr rechnen können. Alle Nutzer, die die Beta, über eine Desktopverknüpfung starten, werden prompt aufgefordert, das verfügbare Update zu installieren.

Reduziertes Eingabe-Lag
... Aufgrund der optimierten Zusammenarbeit mit CPU und GPU kommt es nun neben angeziegten hohen Frameraten nicht mehr zu dem Gefühl eines Lags im Spiel

Mehr Performance
… soll es durch die verbesserte Unterstützung von Dual-CPU’s geben

Grafikverbesserungen
… Der Ruß in angeschossenen Gebäuden hatte einen falschen Renderpfad

Verbesserte Treffererkennung
… Überarbeitung der Hit-Detection-Abfrage. Client / Server liefert jetzt gleichmäßige Ergebnisse

Fixen einiger „Rubberband“ (Gummiband) –Probleme
... C4 sollte nun am Fahrzeug bestehen bleiben und nicht wie ein Gummiband herumwirbeln

weitere Änderungen
… Reduzierung starker Frameschwankungen
… Verschiedene Fehlerbehebungen für die Crash-to-Desktop Probleme (u.a. für die ALT+TAB Funktion unter DirectX 9) behoben
… Beheben des Absturzes, wenn man in einem Fahrzeug sitzt ,welches zerstört wird.

Nachwort: Es kann weiterhin dazu kommen, dass gesetzt Kit-Einstellungen nicht mit in die neue Runde übernommen werden. Aber es ist besser jetzt noch einen Patch zu veröffentlichen, um zu sehen, wie die gesetzten Änderungen tatsächlich angekommen.

Es scheint also noch nicht das letzte Update zur PC-Beta gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Soulja110 (3. März 2010)

*AW:*

boar kotz, wenn ichs morgen bekomm darf ich mit meiner leitung dann erstmal 2 stunden patch laden


----------



## Gerbaum (3. März 2010)

*AW:*

Bekomm das Spiel erst morgen von Amazon und mittlerweile gibts schon nen Patch dafür


----------



## Rumplitschka (3. März 2010)

*AW:*

Naja besser jetzt schon 'n patch als morgen vorm PC sitzen und sich aufregen das nix läuft, ich erinner mih da gut an andere Titel bei denen der erste patch weitaus länger auf sich hat warten lassen...


----------



## Marcore (3. März 2010)

*AW:*

@ soulja : haha da gehts ja einem genauso wie mir
schoen nicht allein zu sein 
bloedes inet hier dsl368 oleole


----------



## Marcore (3. März 2010)

*AW:*

achja und wo is der download
link plz


----------



## Nilssont27 (3. März 2010)

*AW:*



Marcore schrieb:


> achja und wo is der download
> link plz


   Der Download geht über den Autoupdater. Einfach Spiel starten und des Update wird geladen.


----------



## Marcore (3. März 2010)

*AW:*

ach mist dann aht man nich ma die option zu einnem internetbandbreitenpotenten kumpel zu tigern buuh


----------



## Diezel (3. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

verdammt, amazon hat mein game erst gestern rausgeschickt


----------



## Winklhans (4. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Tja, aufgrund der gesamten Problematik, dass das Spiel beim Erscheinen noch nicht einmal stabil läuft, ist es wie immer bei Battlefield: einfach unausgereift und total überbewertet.

Schade schade, aber die Abstürze und die vielen Verbindungsprobleme machen das Spiel wieder mal total schlecht!

Es lebe Modern Warefare 2!


----------



## xotoxic242 (5. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Mein Problem:

 Crashs to Desktop im SP.Man fliegt gnadenlos raus.Wenn man neu startet gehts normal am letzten Savepoint weiter.MP habe ich noch  nicht ausprobiert ob es da auch ist.
 Desweiteren ist der Sound zwar gut, kommt mir aber so vor als ob der bei großen Explosionen übersteuert klingt.So, als wenn man extrem viel Bass hochgeregelt hat der sich dann überschlägt oder verschluckt.
 Dann habe ich noch so ein zischen manchmal.Klingt so als wenn man ein Spray benutzt.
 Ist es denn normal das man Echo seiner Schüsse die man abfeuert nochmal hört?
 Also ich schieße ne Salve ab und höre die Salve dann als wenn die einer in weiter ferne nochmal abfeuert.
 Ich habe kopfhörer eingestellt und eine X-Fi Xtreme Music.
 Soweit ich mich erinnere hatte BF2 damals auch Probleme mit X-Fi Karten anfänglich.

 Hat noch jemand ähnliche Probleme?
 Und wo zur Hölle ist der Bonuscontent? Habe Ihn freigeschaltet mittels code aber wie lädt man den denn runter?
 EA Downloader sagt dazu nücht.


----------



## Nilssont27 (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Mein Problem:
> 
> Crashs to Desktop im SP.Man fliegt gnadenlos raus.Wenn man neu startet gehts normal am letzten Savepoint weiter.MP habe ich noch  nicht ausprobiert ob es da auch ist.
> Desweiteren ist der Sound zwar gut, kommt mir aber so vor als ob der bei großen Explosionen übersteuert klingt.So, als wenn man extrem   viel Bass hochgeregelt hat der sich dann überschlägt oder verschluckt.
> ...


   Die Crashs hab iich auch aber nur sehr selten. (Aber nur im MP). Zu dem Bass kann ich nix sagen bei mir klingt das sehr gut. Zu dem Wiederholen der Schussgeräusche: Das nent man Echo.       Ist selten in einem Spiel deshalb ist es etwas ungewohnt. 
 Zu dem Bonuskontent. Als ich mein Code da eingegeben hab war der einfach da. ka wo der her kam. Ist so weit ich weiß: Die M1A1 thomsen (?) ,Ne Pistole, die Markierungspistole, und 3 Fahrzeugextras. Zusätzlich gab bei mir noch 2 extra Maps ka wo die herkamen.


----------



## Mandavar (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Woohoo!  Ich liebe dieses Spiel! Die ganzen Bugs sind mir echt egal. Das ding ist so der Hammer, wenn es mal funktioniert, dass das das ganze echt wett macht...  Hoffentlich werden die Bugs bald rausgepatcht. Bis dahin wirds sicher nicht lange dauern. BF2 wurde auch schnell und oft gepatcht. Der Support von DICE ist gut.

Ich freu mich riesig, dass die PC-Community mal wieder ein Spiel mehr kauft, als die Konsolengemeinde. Das wird BF3 sehr gut tun! Wo es Profit gibt, wird gute Arbeit gemacht.


----------



## xotoxic242 (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Witzig, wenn man mal auf einen Server kommen könnte.
Seit heute früh um eins haben sehr viele PC Spieler mit Punkbuster und BFBC2 Probleme.
Man fliegt von jedem Server weil PB nicht funktioniert.
Aber hier kanns anscheinend jeder Spielen.
Lol


----------



## Mandavar (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Das kommt einem oft so vor, als würden alle Probleme haben. Es sind allerdings nur wenige, denn die, die keine Probleme haben, spielen einfach, und melden sich nicht in den Foren. DDie Server quellen vor Spielern über, die ohne Probleme (oder mit nur wenigen ^^) spielen können.


----------



## Winklhans (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Nö, Punkbuster macht immer noch Probleme. Habt ihr schon irgendeinen Artikel im Netz oder im Internet einer Gamer-Zeitschrift gesehen, in der von der Problematik berichtet wird?
Also ich noch nicht! Langsam glaub ich, dass da ziemlich viel Geld fließt und Informationen bewusst zurückgehalten werden.
Schade, dass es keine unabhängigen Zeitschriften mehr gibt!
So, jetzt probier ich nochmal über 1 Stunde im Serverbrowser rum und hoffe, dass ich endlich spielen kann.


----------



## alter-JuNge (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

tipp an alle die es noch nicht online gezockt haben  weil wegen dem fehler sucht einfach ma EA server bei mir hatt es am anfang auch nicht geklappt aber bei EA servern gehts komischer weise -.-


----------



## xotoxic242 (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Winklhans schrieb:


> Nö, Punkbuster macht immer noch Probleme. Habt ihr schon irgendeinen Artikel im Netz oder im Internet einer Gamer-Zeitschrift gesehen, in der von der Problematik berichtet wird?
> Also ich noch nicht! Langsam glaub ich, dass da ziemlich viel Geld fließt und Informationen bewusst zurückgehalten werden.
> Schade, dass es keine unabhängigen Zeitschriften mehr gibt!
> So, jetzt probier ich nochmal über 1 Stunde im Serverbrowser rum und hoffe, dass ich endlich spielen kann.


 
 Kann auch sein.
 Auf jeden Fall gibtb es massig Seiten und  Foren wo von  PB Init Kick Problemen gesprochen wird.
 Und Im Spiel läuft ja unten auch klitzeklein  die Laufschrift das die derzeit an den Problemen arbeiten.


----------



## Nilssont27 (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Winklhans schrieb:


> Nö, Punkbuster macht immer noch Probleme. Habt ihr schon irgendeinen Artikel im Netz oder im Internet einer Gamer-Zeitschrift gesehen, in der von der Problematik berichtet wird?
> Also ich noch nicht! Langsam glaub ich, dass da ziemlich viel Geld fließt und Informationen bewusst zurückgehalten werden.
> Schade, dass es keine unabhängigen Zeitschriften mehr gibt!
> So, jetzt probier ich nochmal über 1 Stunde im Serverbrowser rum und hoffe, dass ich endlich spielen kann.


   Im aktuellen Podcast unterhalten sie sich aber über den Fehlerhaften Serverbrowser und die Disconnects und so.


----------



## Blasterishere (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Also ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Joinen bisher gehabt.


----------



## Shadow744 (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Von wegen PC-Spiele lohnen sich nicht


----------



## thor2101 (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

ein spiel suchen endet im nichts. ich muss das spiel über den taskmanager beenden. wenn ich den serverbrowser aufrufe, erhalte ich ein paar server und alle sind voll. ich hab ewig gebraucht, bis ich mal irgendwo beitreten durfte. und als die runde durch war, wurde ich wieder rausgeworfen. ich hoffe es bessert sich noch. die tipps mit bc2 beta deinstallieren und neue pbsetup installieren hab ich gemacht.


----------



## DarthDevil (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Shadow744 schrieb:


> Von wegen PC-Spiele lohnen sich nicht


   so wesentlich unterscheiden sich die verkaufszahlen eh nicht, das problem ist bloß das konsolenspieler sich mit preisen von bis zu 70 € pro spiel abzocken lassen.

 shooter sind sowieso auf dem pc 100mal besser an maus und tastatur kommt ne joypadsteuerung einfach nicht ran, auch wenns schon sehr viel besser wie früher ist seit die joypads alle 2 sticks haben.


----------



## muertel (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Saturn (IBK):

 PC-Version: 37€
 PS3/Xbox360: 45€

 Soviel zum Thema "Konsolenspieler/70€ etc." :p

 Eine "richtige" Plattform für Shooter gibs nicht, auch auf der PS3 hatte ich viel Spass mit der Beta von Bad Company - alle anderen haben auch nur ein Gamepad und spielen dementsprechend, aber es macht Spass und das zählt doch, oder?1


----------



## Gustavo (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Es ist echt nur noch traurig.  Wenn ich mal das Glück habe das ich mich im Game anmelden kann und mein Fortschritt auch geladen wird, dann steht die zweite Hürde an. Einen Server zu finden auf dem ich dan spielen kann. Findet das Game dann einen muß ich nur noch hoffen das PB mich nict wieder kickt. 
Für das ganze habe ca 48 Euro ausgegeben. Es bringt nichts wütend auf EA zu sein. Nein ich bin ein Ideot weil ich mich wieder hab täuschen lassen von allen Berichten und Meinungen. 
Ein Spiel ist nur dann gut wenn man es überhaupt spielen kann.
Wir alle lassen uns an der Nase herumführen. Mit standartentschuldigungen und vermutungen das die Gamer ihre Hardware falsch einsetzen, wird man vertröstet. 
Es sind die Gamer die EA am Leben erhalten und das sollten die mal kräftig zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## JackTheDipper (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Das einzige was mich derzeitig stört:
Ich brauch 5min bis ich nen funktionierenden Server finde.

Probleme, dass euch PB kickt sind meistens behoben indem man das neueste pbsetup läd (hat bei mir und Kollegen gefunzt), dann steht man nurnoch vor den Verbindungsproblemen. Bin ich mal auf nem Server, dann bleib ich da auch meistens ne ganze Weile, zumindest hats mich noch nie runter geworfen (nachdem ich PB aufn neuesten Stand gebracht habe ...).

"Ideot" hin oder her, von den Käufern und Vortestern (habe wie viele andere auch an der Beta teil genommen, und hier gabs es null Verbidungsprobleme) konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass es so bekloppte Verbindungsfehler gibt. Heist eben schnell fixxen, denn BC2 ist ein hammer geiles Spiel und macht zumindest mir jede Menge Spaß, also weg mit dem Stimmungshemmer "Serverfinden" und ich hab derzeitig nichts zu meckern.


----------



## DarthDevil (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



muertel schrieb:


> Saturn (IBK):
> 
> PC-Version: 37€
> PS3/Xbox360: 45€
> ...


   ich sagte auch bis zu 70€ und nicht das das immer so ist, trotzdem wie du ja selbst siehst ist die konsolenversion auch hier teurer. 
 ich bezweifel ja nicht das shooter auf konsole keinen spaß machen, aber trotzdem ist die pc steuerung einfach besser, weil schneller und präziser, dadurch kann ich aufm pc einfach dinge tun die auf der konsole nicht möglich sind.


----------



## krovvy (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

wie kann pcgames hier nur von einem erfolgreichen start reden, seit dem release können sich  hunderte nicht anmelden, der loginserver ist andauernd down, die serverliste völlig fehlerhaft, die server laggen, playnow button darf bis zu 10 mal gedrückt werden, usw....


----------



## Nilssont27 (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



JackTheDipper schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich derzeitig stört:
> Ich brauch 5min bis ich nen funktionierenden Server finde.
> 
> Probleme, dass euch PB kickt sind meistens behoben indem man das neueste pbsetup läd (hat bei mir und Kollegen gefunzt), dann steht man nurnoch vor den Verbindungsproblemen. Bin ich mal auf nem Server, dann bleib ich da auch meistens ne ganze Weile, zumindest hats mich noch nie runter geworfen (nachdem ich PB aufn neuesten Stand gebracht habe ...).
> ...


   Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Gebt den Jungs von EA noch 2 Tage um des zu fixen und einem der besten MP aller Zeiten steht nix mehr im Wege. 

 Mir scheint aber, dass die Disconnects vorallem in Stoßzeiten auftreten. Villeicht hätte EA da mehr Server bereit stellen sollen? Wenn , dass hätten se bessr wissen müssen. Erfahrung ham se ja und in der Beta lief ja auch alles rund. Und EA wäre schlicht weg dumm, wenn se das nicht schellst möglich lösen würden.


----------



## Nilssont27 (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



krovvy schrieb:


> wie kann pcgames hier nur von einem erfolgreichen start reden, seit dem release können sich  hunderte nicht anmelden, der loginserver ist andauernd down, die serverliste völlig fehlerhaft, die server laggen, playnow button darf bis zu 10 mal gedrückt werden, usw....


   Nun PCGames zetiert nur EA. Ob das stimmt was EA erzält is ne andere Frage. Von Serverlags konnte ich noch nichts erkenn, bei mir lief bis jetzt alles rund.


----------



## Scathis (7. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

ich hab von evenbalance die pbsetup.exe geladen und PD manuell geupdatet. hat nix geholfen. das programm zeigt sogar an das meine client version aktueller ist als die server version^^ 
 das wird so nix. kont das ganze WE net zocken. EA muss das irgendwie patchen, weil mir gehen die ideen aus


----------



## webco (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Scathis schrieb:


> ich hab von evenbalance die pbsetup.exe geladen und PD manuell geupdatet. hat nix geholfen. das programm zeigt sogar an das meine client version aktueller ist als die server version^^
> das wird so nix. kont das ganze WE net zocken. EA muss das irgendwie patchen, weil mir gehen die ideen aus


 
 Das Problem hatte ich auch. Ich Installier vor dem Spielen immer PunkBuster über den Ordner neu.

 Bei mir ist der Ordner unter Vista 64 Bit: C: Programme(x86)\Steam\SteamApps\common\battlefield bad company 2\Install\PunkBuster

 Wenn ich das nicht mache, bekomme ich einen PunkBuster Kick. 

 Hoffe das Hilft vielleicht.


----------



## DomShadow (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Man, die ganzen errors sind randoom. es gibt keinen PB Fix wie er auf 
 zig Seiten angepriesen wird, da ließt nur jmd. ah toll fix und schon 
 gibts das auf zig seiten, bringen tuts abern scheiß!

 Und wer die lags nicht erkennt ist schlichtweg blind, ganz einfach!


----------



## Mirror09 (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

ES LIEGT AN DEN SERVEN DIE HABEN WEGEN DEM R5 UPDATE VOM SAMSTAG NOCH KEIN AKTULLES PB DRAUF EINFACH MAL AUF DIE ID§ SERVER GEHEN DIE GEHEN SCHON WIEDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Shadow744 schrieb:


> Von wegen PC-Spiele lohnen sich nicht


 
  kann man die gecrackte (pc-) version online spielen?
  falls ja, würde das die sache wieder (ziemlich) relativieren.


----------



## Brainybug (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

mich wüden ja die verkafszahlen mal intressieren. ich glaube das wird eine bittere pille für activision, wenn die merken, dass der consolenmarkt durchaus vom pc überholt werden kann, wenn ma die community anständig behandelt.


----------



## Henny71 (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

mal kurz nachgefragt: ist auf der konsole der serverbrowser eigentlich auch so verbuggt ?


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Henny71 schrieb:


> mal kurz nachgefragt: ist auf der konsole der serverbrowser eigentlich auch so verbuggt ?


 
 ja, die konsolen sind -was man so hört- wohl von den gleichen problemen geplagt.


----------



## Hunty (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Hoffentlich merken die Entwickler, dass auch PC-Spieler Kunden sind und nicht einfach nur eine kleine Einnahmequelle nebenbei. Bei vernünftigen Umsetzungen kaufen die Leute die Spiele auch und müssen nicht auf die Barrikaden gehen, weil sie keine Konsolen spielen wollen.


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Hunty schrieb:


> Hoffentlich merken die Entwickler, dass auch PC-Spieler Kunden sind und nicht einfach nur eine kleine Einnahmequelle nebenbei. Bei vernünftigen Umsetzungen kaufen die Leute die Spiele auch und müssen nicht auf die Barrikaden gehen, weil sie keine Konsolen spielen wollen.


 
 warten wir doch wirklich mal erst die verkaufszahlen ab.


----------



## Hunty (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

So schlecht werden die nicht sein, sonst wäre das kaum die Meldung hier wert.


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Hunty schrieb:


> So schlecht werden die nicht sein, sonst wäre das kaum die Meldung hier wert.


 
  sagt ja auch keiner, wobei wir natürlich nicht mal wissen, was "gut" wäre. 
  allerdings muss die tatsache, dass (übrigens gerade mal ein paar tage nach release) momentan mehr pc spieler online spielen, ich sagte es bereits, wenig mit den tatsächlichen verkaufszahlen zu tun haben. 
  also: abwarten.


----------



## Flo66R6 (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Hmm,

 Erfolgreicher Start? Ich konnte am Samstag mal für 2 Stunden Online spielen, bis ich irgendwann rausgeflogen bin. Ich konnte mich danach nicht mehr anmelden. Gestern Abend eine Stunde herumprobiert, bis ich schließlich mal einen Server Joinen konnte und nach 20 Sekunden wurde ich von Punkbuster gekickt. Im offiziellen Forum sind hunderte, die sich über dieselben Probleme beschweren.

 Ich habe wohl mit 2 Stunden Online Spielzeit sogar noch halbwegs glück gehabt. Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die Probleme so schnell wie möglich gefixt werden.

 Ich verstehe nicht wieso die Beta (die Anfangs auch mit Verbindungsproblemen zu kämpfen hatte) zum Ende hin wunderbar funktioniert hat und die fertige Version solche Probleme hat. Eigentlich sollten doch Probleme die in der Beta erkannt und behoben wurden in der Vollversion nicht mehr auftreten.

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## AWYN (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

na was habt ihr denn erwartet?!?!?! macht gute PC-spiele, dann folgen wir PC spieler euch. wenn wir nur portierte kost vorgesetzt bekommen, wird das eben nix...


----------



## xbox360player (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Scheiss da geht nicht!!!egal was is....ob PB update oder nicht aber am besten is das mann selbst auf servern ohne PB deswegen gekickt wird..klip nd klar  = gelogen!!!Die haben den netz code versiebt und schieben es auf PB-feine Gesellschaft!!!
Wie vor 5 j bei BF2 hete wissen wir ja das das Politik ist mit den PATCHES und vor allem sper werbung auch wens negativ is.


----------



## Nilssont27 (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Ich hab das hier aus dem offiziellen BFC2 Blog von EA. Offenbar sind sie am arbeiten und manche der Disconnects sei infolge von Serverneustarts und des "normal höheren Trafics am Wochenende" entstanden.

After optimizations and restarts yesterday, we had been stable across all platforms. Unfortunately, we encountered another outage at approximately 9:30 AM PST today.

-     X360 was severely impacted, and the service is being restarted. It should be back online and we are monitoring closely.
-     PC had an outage, but the service is offline currently and the service is being restarted. It should be back online and we are monitoring closely.  We will then start checking the quality of the customer experience to determine possible next steps.
-     PS3 appeared to have a brief outage, but has quickly recovered and the services is functioning properly at this time.


All teams are actively engaged in diagnosis and remediation. We are adding additional services to alleviate load.  Despite having a major infrastructure in place, the peak traffic this weekend has been huge, 400% higher than any other Battlefield's peak simultaneous users. The teams will continue to monitor the services closely. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and will provide further updates on the latest developments as they are relevant.


----------



## Luzinator (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

400%? Wahnsinn!

Bei der Beta gabs die Probleme ja nicht. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Dice den Lan- Modus für Lan- Partys noch nachschiebt. Bei so einem suchterzeugenden Multiplayer sollte das schon Pflicht sein.

Ich bleib optimistisch, mein Spiel kommt noch diese Woche.

MfG


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Wahrscheinlich haben sie einfach nicht gedacht, dass der Andrang so groß sein wird und deswegen sind die Server total überlastet.
 Ist ja bei manchen Starts von Online-Rollenspielen auch so, dass sich die Leute am Anfang nicht mal einloggen können, weil alles in die Knie geht.


----------



## spike00 (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Es gibt ja oft das Problem dass man vom Server geworfen wird wegen "Init Failure...und man soll Punkbuster manuell updaten"

naja ich hab alles manuell abgedatet und automatisch hats bei mir auch funktioniert könnte es sein dass einige Server eben nicht up to date sind und man deswegen rausgeworfen wird?

Weil bei manchen Servern mit Punktbuster kann ich ja trozdem spieln


----------



## Mandavar (8. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

"...verdirbt Multiplayer-Spielvergnügen" ist stark übertrieben! Ich habe seit erscheinen des Spiels fast 20 Stunden gespielt! Alles bestens, danke der Nachfrage.


----------



## DrHasenbein (9. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Mandavar schrieb:


> "...verdirbt Multiplayer-Spielvergnügen" ist stark übertrieben! Ich habe seit erscheinen des Spiels fast 20 Stunden gespielt! Alles bestens, danke der Nachfrage.


 und ich finde "....verdirbt Multiplayer-Spielvergnügen" ist stark UNTERtrieben. Ich habe nämlich seit erscheinen des Spiels noch keine einzige Stunde gespielt. Alles Mist, danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Mandavar (9. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



DrHasenbein schrieb:


> Mandavar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > "...verdirbt Multiplayer-Spielvergnügen" ist stark übertrieben! Ich habe seit erscheinen des Spiels fast 20 Stunden gespielt! Alles bestens, danke der Nachfrage.
> ...


 
 Das tut mir sehr leid für dich. Was ich nur meinte, ist das der Titel impliziert, dass kaum einer spielen kann. Die Server quellen aber über vor Leuten, die es können.


----------



## Flo66R6 (9. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Tja, wie ich schon shrieb, kann ich auch noch nicht wirklich von Vergnügen sprechen. Ich habe es gestern nicht versucht, da ich nicht am Rechner war, ein Kumpel von mir hat allerdings gestern sein Exemplar bekommen und nicht einmal einen Server gesehen...

 Ich weis nicht ob er etwas verkehrt gemacht hat, oder ob gestern Abend gar nichts ging. Ich hoffe inständig das zumindest bis morgen Abend die Probleme gelöst sind. Morgen ist meine liebste nicht zuhause und ich habe somit "Sturmfreie Bude"  

 Allerdings finde ich die Argumentation von EA "ein wenig" schwach. Die habe nicht mit solch einem Ansturm gerechnet. Hmmm, ist klar. Das war ja auch der erste Release von einem DICE Multiplayer shooter. Und es konnte ja auch keiner ahnen das die zig Tausenden Vorbesteller tatsächlich am Releasetag bzw. am ersten Wochenende nach Release tatsächlich online spielen möchten.

 Ich denke ein Multimilliarden Dollar Unternehmen wie Electronic Arts sollte schon wenigstens dafür sorgen, dass direkt von Anfang an ausreichend Gameserver zur Verfügung stehen. Die sollten die "paar" Tausende Euro, die dafür nötig wären sicherlich nicht wirklich spüren.

 Aber wir spieler kaufen ja auch so und sitzen dann stundenlang vor dem Spiel und klicken wie doof alle paar Minuten auf den Anmelden oder "Jetzt spielen" Button...

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## German_Ripper (9. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Ich war gestern mehr im Hauptmenü als im Spiel. Andauernde Punkbuster-Rauswürfe, Spielabstürze und Serverbrowserfehler. Das Game ist sowas von unausgereift, dass es mich dermaßen anstinkt. Jetzt warte ich erstmal ne Woche bis ein ordentlicher Patch rauskommt und versuche es dann wieder.


----------



## alter-JuNge (9. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

mir ist doch das egal op die konsoleros spielen können oder nicht,  darum finde ich diese meldung sowas von überflüssig. PCgames ist ein heft bzw seite für pc spieler und nicht für die konsoleros!!!! kleiner tipp am rande wer immer noch probleme hatt sollte ma versuchen die offiziellen server von EA zu conacten die funktionieren auch meistens oder abrüche...ect,


----------



## xotoxic242 (9. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



alter-JuNge schrieb:


> mir ist doch das egal op die konsoleros spielen können oder nicht,  darum finde ich diese meldung sowas von überflüssig. PCgames ist ein heft bzw seite für pc spieler und nicht für die konsoleros!!!! kleiner tipp am rande wer immer noch probleme hatt sollte ma versuchen die offiziellen server von EA zu conacten die funktionieren auch meistens oder abrüche...ect,


 
 Hä? Dies Meldung bezieht sich doch nicht nur auf Konsolenversion?
 Find die Meldung ganz und garnicht überflüssig.Zumindest wird an dem Problem gearbeitet.Und wie einige schon sagten ist es eben ein Battlefield.Das macht am Anfang immer Probleme.Ich habe mich mittlerweile auch wieder beruhigt und warte nun geduldig ab.Grund dafür is das ich es mal in ruhe spielen konnte gestern für ca. 3h.
 Dazu fällt mir ein Sprichwort ein:

 Was lange wärt wird gut!


----------



## Nilssont27 (9. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Ich finde sie sollte eher BC1 fürn Pc konvertieren als BC2 für Mac


----------



## Rock08 (9. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Ich finde sie sollte eher BC1 fürn Pc konvertieren als BC2 für Mac


 Jup dacht ich mir auch gleich.


----------



## FraXerDS3 (9. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

"Mac-Portierung von Battlefield 2142 im Jahr 2007 das das "

Ein "das" zu viel.


----------



## Exituskiller (9. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

lol dann kann ichs auf mac und windows spielen^^
dank sei dem apple in der höhe


----------



## GSSD (9. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Eine Mac Version, naja dann wirds da ja nicht viel an Grafikeinstellungen geben.


----------



## onkelotto (10. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

die sollen bf3 entwickeln -und gut ist `s


----------



## xotoxic242 (15. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



onkelotto schrieb:


> die sollen bf3 entwickeln -und gut ist `s


 
 Nö. Die sollen BFBC2 erstma patchen.is nämlich ein Rattengeiles Spiel!


----------



## Nilssont27 (15. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Wenn der Patch hält, was er verspricht, kann die Party steigen


----------



## jonei (15. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

frag mich warum man sich in dem spiel nicht hinlegen kann? so ein mist. ist das einzige, was mich stört


----------



## der-morten (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



jonei schrieb:


> frag mich warum man sich in dem spiel nicht hinlegen kann? so ein mist. ist das einzige, was mich stört


 weil das eig ein konsolen spiel war/ist...
 geiles game, aber genau wegen solchen "kleinigkeiten" will ich will battelfield 3 xD


----------



## Zapman2010 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



der-morten schrieb:


> jonei schrieb:
> 
> 
> > frag mich warum man sich in dem spiel nicht hinlegen kann? so ein mist. ist das einzige, was mich stört
> ...


 Dies liegt nicht daran das es ein konsolenspiel ist, sondern ist so gewollt da durch die zerstörbare Umgebung manche Spieler zu schwer zu erkennen wären.

 Man wollte aber bewusst eher einen schnellen Spielablauf, anstatt die Leute andere ewig suchen müssen die liegend unauffinbar in der Umgebung wären.


----------



## Brainybug (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

das ist nun der zwete patch innerhalb weniger wochen. weviele patchs gab es bei codmw2? einen?


----------



## BigL (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Ich finde es super, dass man sich nicht hinlegen kann. Bin für faire Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann und nicht von der Seite aus dem Gebüsch liegend mit nem Scharfschützengewehr. Das ist irgendwie feige...


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Brainybug schrieb:


> das ist nun der zwete patch innerhalb weniger wochen. weviele patchs gab es bei codmw2? einen?


 Und? Was willste damit sagen? Und was sollen generell immer diese dämlichen vergleiche?

 Das hinlegen wäre unnütz und sinnlos.Außer man ist stetiges Camperschwein.   
 Gibt so schon genug Sniper die auch so ordentliche Abschüsse erzielen.
 Das paßt schon.


----------



## Herumgeisterer (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Brainybug schrieb:


> das ist nun der zwete patch innerhalb weniger wochen. weviele patchs gab es bei codmw2? einen?


 Es gab Zeiten, da wurde das Spiel täglich gepatcht... du hast es nur nicht mitbekommen, weil IW zum einen wenig Changelogs raushaut und zum anderen alles automatisch über steam läuft.


----------



## MP16 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Heute Bad Company 2 für nur 33 € im Saturn geholt   war natürlich die LE


----------



## Flo66R6 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Das hinlegen wäre unnütz und sinnlos.Außer man ist stetiges Camperschwein.
> Gibt so schon genug Sniper die auch so ordentliche Abschüsse erzielen.
> Das paßt schon.


 Völlig richtig. Ich hatte mich in der Beta nach 5 Minuten damit abgefunden. Das es keine Leaning Funktion gibt finde ich eigentlich viel merkwürdiger. 

 Ich verstehe gar nicht weshalb so viele Leute rumheulen weil man sich nicht hinlegen kann. Da es ja generell für keine Klasse funktioniert haben doch alle dieselben "nachteile". 

 Ich finde es gut, das es keine Möglichkeit gibt sich hinzulegen. Manche Karten sind ja so schon ein wahres Sniperfest    (meiner Meinung nach die sinnloseste Klasse im Spiel). Wenn die sich dann auch noch hinlegen könnten wäre die Campingparty perfekt.

 Ich mag lieber intensive Kämpfe auf kurze bis mittlere Distanzen und ich hasse es wie die Pest ständig von Snipern erledigt zu werden (zumal Sniper in den allermeisten Fällen pure egoisten sind denen das Spiel shit egal ist, die möchten sich nur an ihrer K/D ergötzen). Es macht mir viel mehr spaß meine Teamkollegen und Squad Member als Medic im Häuserkampf zu unterstützen. Einfach auf einem möglichst weit entfernten Hügel rum zu hocken und gegner tot zu klicken wäre mir zu öde.

 Außerdem wird das von BF2 erfundene/etablierte Dolphin Dive unmöglich gemacht, was ein weiterer Vorteil ist. Außer zum Campen und Dolphin Diven ist hinlegen doch für nichts gut. Bad Company 2 überzeugt für mich durch intensive Häuserkämpfe / Tank Kämpfe und offensives Gameplay, Campen kann ich im Urlaub (wenn ich das unbedingt will).

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## Olsen84 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Jetzt muss ich aber mal eine Lanze für die geliebten Sniper brechen 
Ich finde ganz ehrlich, dass es zum Spiel ebenso gehört wie die gepanzerten Fahrzeuge. Stell Dich mit nem Panzer ins Feld und wenn keiner auf die Idee kommt, das Teil hoch zu jagen, bist du einfach nur der Chef im Ring.
Und gerade wenn es darum geht, Punkte einzunehmen oder eben zu verteidigen, können Sniper eine Menge ausrichten. 
Ich selbst habe diese Klasse mittlerweile für mich entdeckt. Erst schießt man sich die gegnerischen Heckenschützen vom Leib und anschließend wird mit der Pistole in der Hand zum gewünschten Punkt gesprintet, um diesen einzunehmen. Find ich persönlich herrlich, zumal man auch noch wunderschön die Panzer knacken kann - sofern man sich an sie heranschleicht. Es steht eben auch nicht jeder darauf, sich mit Uzzis 2m gegenüber zu stehen und per Dauerfeuer den Kampf zu entscheiden. Ich empfinde es als absolut klasse, einen Gegenspieler auf x Meter Entfernung umzunieten - zumal das gar nicht so einfach ist. Man zielt auf eine gewisse Distanz vor dem Spieler, hat dann eine Sekunde der Hoffnung vor sich und merkt erst dann, ob man getroffen hat oder nicht... wunderschön


----------



## Brainybug (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Herumgeisterer schrieb:


> Brainybug schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das ist nun der zwete patch innerhalb weniger wochen. weviele patchs gab es bei codmw2? einen?
> ...


  richtig. der community pc support bei IW ist scheiße.




xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Brainybug schrieb:
> 
> 
> > das ist nun der zwete patch innerhalb weniger wochen. weviele patchs gab es bei codmw2? einen?
> ...


  Das man hier wenigstens davon ausgehen darf, dass es danach funktioniert. Aber das Matchmaking auf dem PC ist immernoch ein krampf. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass wir bis auf die Mappacks noch groß auf Patches hoffen dürfen. 15 minuten lobby für 7 minuten spiel ist kein zustand( wenn man versucht mit freunden zusammen zu spielen). Durchaus ist es hier im bereich vom Support und Muliplayer gestattet, vergleiche zu ziehen.

  Also daumen hoch für Dice für den Support und die Bemühung ihre Community zu pflegen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Lacht nich jetze, aber wie kann ich denn die Positionen (MG,Fahrer etc.) wechseln z.b. aufm Boot oder im Heli oder im Humvee?
Welche Taste ist das denn? Irgendwie find ich das nich. *lol*


----------



## RincewindChaos (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

die "F" tasten oben, also f1, f2, f3 

 

 aber des war bisher in jedem battlefield teil so^^


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



RincewindChaos schrieb:


> die "F" tasten oben, also f1, f2, f3
> 
> 
> 
> aber des war bisher in jedem battlefield teil so^^


 sicher? ich hätte auch schwören können, dass es früher die normalen Nummern Tasten wahren... also 1,2,3 usw.


----------



## Nilssont27 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Brainybug schrieb:


> das ist nun der zwete patch innerhalb weniger wochen. weviele patchs gab es bei codmw2? einen?


   als ich mir das Spiel gekauf hab hatte es version .166 inzwischen sind wir bei .184


----------



## Nilssont27 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aber mal eine Lanze für die geliebten Sniper brechen
> Ich finde ganz ehrlich, dass es zum Spiel ebenso gehört wie die gepanzerten Fahrzeuge. Stell Dich mit nem Panzer ins Feld und wenn keiner auf die Idee kommt, das Teil hoch zu jagen, bist du einfach nur der Chef im Ring.
> Und gerade wenn es darum geht, Punkte einzunehmen oder eben zu verteidigen, können Sniper eine Menge ausrichten.
> Ich selbst habe diese Klasse mittlerweile für mich entdeckt. Erst schießt man sich die gegnerischen Heckenschützen vom Leib und anschließend wird mit der Pistole in der Hand zum gewünschten Punkt gesprintet, um diesen einzunehmen. Find ich persönlich herrlich, zumal man auch noch wunderschön die Panzer knacken kann - sofern man sich an sie heranschleicht. Es steht eben auch nicht jeder darauf, sich mit Uzzis 2m gegenüber zu stehen und per Dauerfeuer den Kampf zu entscheiden. Ich empfinde es als absolut klasse, einen Gegenspieler auf x Meter Entfernung umzunieten - zumal das gar nicht so einfach ist. Man zielt auf eine gewisse Distanz vor dem Spieler, hat dann eine Sekunde der Hoffnung vor sich und merkt erst dann, ob man getroffen hat oder nicht... wunderschön


   Find auch das die Snpier klasse ist. Obwohl ich so gut wie keinen wirklich "sniper". Rotpunkvisier und Magnumgeschosse auf die M95 und ab in den Nahkampf. Mit dem Ding hat man bis in eine Entfernung von ca. 50 Meter ein "one shot, one kill" Zusammen mit der Radargranate und dem C4 bekommt man richtig Punkte.


----------



## Nilssont27 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Patch ist da, downloade ihn grad


----------



## facopse (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

"-Stationäre Waffe "Zeus" erzeugt keine Stats, sowie Zu23 und BMD3 AA"
Wie jetzt, keine Punkte für die Verwendung stationärer Waffen? Davon halte ich jetzt aber nichts.

@Olsen84
Ich muss dir vollkommen recht geben 
Bin selber Sniper seit eh und je, doch dazu bin ich eher aus technischen Gründen "verdammt". Mit einer DSL 1000 Leitung ohne Fastpath-Möglichkeit schaut man nun mal im Nahkampf gegen sämtliche andere Spieler, die einem mit ihren Superpings gegenübertreten, dumm aus der Wäsche. Gestern war es mal wieder so schön: Um die Ecke kam ein Gegner, ich zücke die Pistole, feuere gezählte 5 Male aus nächster nähe auf ihn, treffe nicht ein mal und falle tot um. Werde reanimiert und das Magazin der Pistole zeigt an, dass ich nur 1 Schuss abgegeben hätte.
Ein andern Mal habe ich auf einen nichts ahnenden Gegner eine Granate gefeuert. Er überlebt, läuft auf mich zu. Ich lade die zweite Granate nach und feuere sie sofort ab. Auf meinem Bildschirm war es ein direkter Treffer, jedoch ohne Explosion. Plötzlich falle ich tot um und sehe, dass ich gemessert wurde. Das Ablosen im Nahkampf ist von daher bei mir die Regel.
Wer sich über Sniper aufregt, soll, nachdem man von einem erwischt wurde, selber sniper werden oder sich von hinten oder der Seite anschleichen - die Position des Todesschützen wird nach einem Abschuss sowieso verraten.


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



RincewindChaos schrieb:


> die "F" tasten oben, also f1, f2, f3
> 
> 
> 
> aber des war bisher in jedem battlefield teil so^^


 
 Ja, schön wärs.Bei mir tut sich da garnix.Die Typischen Tasten 1,2,3,4 und die F-Tasten habe ich schon probiert.
 Dann liegts sicher am ZBOARD.Zocke mit dem BF2 Tastenboard.
 Aber in den Optionen steh da nix drüber.Naja, ma guckn.
 Achja, bei BF2 was ich Jahrelang gespielt habe sind 1234.


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



facopse schrieb:


> "-Stationäre Waffe "Zeus" erzeugt keine Stats, sowie Zu23 und BMD3 AA"
> Wie jetzt, keine Punkte für die Verwendung stationärer Waffen? Davon halte ich jetzt aber nichts.


 
 Ähm.....sicher? Ich meine gelesen zu haben das man für Abschüsse aus stationären Waffen (50 Kills oder so) Medallien bekommt und somit auch Stats und punkte.


----------



## Samsky (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Hier ist ein neuer arma2 Trailer.
Am Ende gibt es KSK Soldaten zu sehen!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlXa9uoAoXc


----------



## Samsky (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Ich habe den neuen Patch übrigens noch garnicht bekommen!
Das soll automatisch geladen werden?

@Sry,voriger Eintrag war ein Versehen.


----------



## VegetaGer (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Geiler Patch jetzt kackt das Spiel wenigstens noch öfters ab als vorher -.-


----------



## sTormseeka (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> Olsen84 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jetzt muss ich aber mal eine Lanze für die geliebten Sniper brechen
> ...


Die M95 "one shoted" nur auf 10m...
 Quelle:
 http://denkirson.xanga.com/722757523/bad-company-2/


----------



## Nilssont27 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



sTormseeka schrieb:


> Nilssont27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Olsen84 schrieb:
> ...


   Durch die Magnumgeschose erhöt sich der Schaden und die Reichweite deutlich.


----------



## sTormseeka (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> sTormseeka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nilssont27 schrieb:
> ...


 Reichweite schon aber mehr Dmg macht die Munni bei der Sniper nicht...


----------



## Nilssont27 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



sTormseeka schrieb:


> Nilssont27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sTormseeka schrieb:
> ...


   Is nicht in Spielen Reichweite = Schadensabnahme auf Distanz? Also immer noch 100 schaden auf 20 Meter und dann erst abnahme?


----------



## sTormseeka (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Nilssont27 schrieb:


> sTormseeka schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nilssont27 schrieb:
> ...


  Habs grad getestet auf ca.15m is es noch n one shot. 
 Edit: Nimm das Abakan,ist neben dem M60 und der PP2000 total imba.


----------



## Nilssont27 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



sTormseeka schrieb:


> Nilssont27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > sTormseeka schrieb:
> ...


   Mag sein, macht aber nur halb so viel Spaß


----------



## N8Mensch (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



BigL schrieb:


> Ich finde es super, dass man sich nicht hinlegen kann. Bin für faire Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann


 Dann bist du aber eigentlich auch bei BC2 falsch, denn Mann gegen Mann ist mit Mörserschlag, Granatwerfer, Tank, Gegnermarkierung und Respawn nicht wirklich vereinbar. "Fair" im Sinne von "Mann gegen Mann" wäre eher z.B.: Counterstrike(und da kann sich ebenfalls nicht hingelegt werden    ) .


----------



## facopse (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



N8Mensch schrieb:


> BigL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde es super, dass man sich nicht hinlegen kann. Bin für faire Kämpfe Mann gegen Mann
> ...


Ich habe ebenfalls noch etwas einzuwenden  
 Ein faires Mann gegen Mann ist selbst in Counter Strike nicht möglich. Kommt einer plötzlich um die Ecke, gibts nur noch ein Dauerfeuer, bei dem entscheidend ist, ob einer von beiden einen miesen Ping hat und wo der Zufallsgenerator die einzelnen Schüsse hinlenkt. Skill ist es höchstens, wenn man mit den ersten 2 Schüssen einen Treffer landet.
 Wer heutzutage ein 100% faires Mann gegen Mann will, muss Unreal Tournament via LAN spielen.


----------



## bennahello123 (16. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Ich weiß nicht obs nur mir und meinem Freund so geht, aber der Patch macht alles schlimmer.
Seit heute sehr massive Laggs, so gut wie auf jedem server. Hatte auch schon zwei CTDs und sowas hatte ich nun  vorher nicht. Nja die Geschichte erinnert mich sehr an BF 2 Verschlimmbesserungspatches usw, gerade damals der 1.3 glaub ich, Bf2 Fans wissen was ich meine.


----------



## Flo66R6 (17. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



bennahello123 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht obs nur mir und meinem Freund so geht, aber der Patch macht alles schlimmer.
> Seit heute sehr massive Laggs, so gut wie auf jedem server. Hatte auch schon zwei CTDs und sowas hatte ich nun vorher nicht. Nja die Geschichte erinnert mich sehr an BF 2 Verschlimmbesserungspatches usw, gerade damals der 1.3 glaub ich, Bf2 Fans wissen was ich meine.


 Hmm, kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen. Ich habe gerade 2 Std. HC hinter mir und es lief alles super. Allerdings waren wir nur auf ein und dem selben Server. Keine Lags, keine Abstürze, alles lief recht gut (auch punktemäßig   ).

 Für mich ist das Spielerlebnis gleich geblieben. Von verschlimmerungen oder verbesserungen keine Spur.

 Grüße,

 Flo


----------



## Rock08 (17. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Seit Patch geht nix mehr Abstürze im Sp sowie im MP direkt aufn Desktop,haben mal wieder alles schlimmer gemacht obwohls die letzten Tage mal gut lief.


----------



## German_Ripper (17. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Mit Abstürzen hatten wir gestern auch zu kämpfen. Mindestens in jeder zweiten Runde ist einer von uns viern immer wieder auf dem Desktop gelandet. Und das nervt teilweise schon wenn man bester Squad im Spiel bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt war. Und ebenso haben wir noch das gleiche Problem mit dem Serverbrowser (bei der Auswahl aktualisieren gibts nur nen Ladescreen und endet im Timeout).Also weiterhin payed-beta...


----------



## Nilssont27 (17. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Bei mir läuft seid dem Patch alles rund. Serversuche geht schnell und von Abstürtzen und Disconect hab ich nichts bemerkt.


----------



## bennahello123 (17. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> bennahello123 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich weiß nicht obs nur mir und meinem Freund so geht, aber der Patch macht alles schlimmer.
> ...


   schön zu hören das es wenigstens bei dir läuft . ; )

 Hand zum Gruß


----------



## rohan123 (17. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Na was soll man dazu sagen? Manche Hersteller anerkennen doch noch ihre ehrlichen Kunden.

Habe mich schon immer gefragt, für was ein Spiel in der Steam-Version, welche dann ohnehin an den Account gebunden ist, noch Securom braucht.

Bei einer Ladenversion, die nicht an Steam gekoppelt ist, kann ich Securom in seiner leichten Form (aktivieren und offline spielbar) ja noch verstehen.

Bingo - sie haben`s geschnallt.

Vielleicht kommt UBISOFT auch mal drauf


----------



## Schalkmund (17. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

DRM ist bei so einem Multiplayer-Hit eh überflüssig da finden sich eh genug Käufer und in der Regel landen sochle Spiel auch nicht so schnell im Gebrauchthandel, weil man sie ja ewig zockt. 

 Wer nur den Singleplayer zocken will der bekommts doch eh gecrackt im Netz.


----------



## hiro-protagonist (18. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

brauch man für das Game eigentlich mehrere Rechner? Vielleicht gar Cray Computer?


----------



## Olsen84 (21. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Wer lädt sich denn auch eine Datei, die Trojan heißt und ärgert sich anschließend, dass sie ein Trojaner ist?   
 (und dann noch die Aussage mit den 25 FPS... wer glaubt denn sowas? ^^)


----------



## PunkFan15 (21. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

wow ... ich wäre beinah drauf reingefallen (/ironie off)


----------



## PostalDude83 (21. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

bescheuert ist eh wer sowas zieht, gibt doch den auto updater, schuld eigene also.


----------



## Fraghunter1990 (21. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Hatte mir das Teil schon vorgestern runtergeladen aber es (zum glück) von nicht installiert, da mir erstens die größe des Patches sehr komisch vorkam (nur 2,3mb) und ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass man damit performance verbesserungen schaffen kann.
Als ich dann nach einer Google recherche zu dem Patch nichts weiteres gefunden habe, konnte ich mir schon denken das er außer Viren und co nichts weiteres beinhalten konnte.


----------



## Sancezz1 (21. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Wer lädt sich denn auch eine Datei, die Trojan heißt und ärgert sich anschließend, dass sie ein Trojaner ist?
> (und dann noch die Aussage mit den 25 FPS... wer glaubt denn sowas? ^^)


   Vllt das News-Update aufmerksammer lesen 

 denn da steht: 





> dem im Internet aufgetauchten Performance-Patch
> "Heuristic.BehavesLike.Win32.Trojan.H”, *dessen Bezeichnung* beim Download
> * nicht sichtbar ist* und von der Fanseite bfcom.org aufgedeckt wurde


 
 dann besteht auch nicht die Gefahr jemanden irtümlicherweise zu beleidigen und nicht wieder dieses "gegeneinander-aufhetzen-und-beleidigend-werden" los


----------



## Raffnek30000 (21. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

hahahahahaha ist das geil, slber schuld! patches werden per autoupdate eingespielt und performance erhält man durch neue computerteile oder durch runter setzen der settings.

wer auf sowas reinfällt -> selber schuld. und wer nicht draus lernt muss eben immer wieder auf die fresse fallen


----------



## Sinse (21. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Wer sowas runterläd ist doch selber schuld.
Das war schon bei wow so, wer exessiv addons benutzt oder sonstigen kram fürs spiel runterläd muss sich nicht wundern wenn sein acc irgendwann mal geknackt wird.
Gleiches gilt dann wohl bei battlefield.


----------



## bennahello123 (21. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

mmmhhh selber schuld , Updates werden von BF BC 2 automatisch gezogen.


----------



## Schalkmund (21. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

Tja so ist das im Leben wenn eine Sache zu gut klingt um wahr zu sein versucht fast immer jemand dich übers Ohr zu hauen. 
Eine Verbesserung der Framerate um 10 bis 25 FPS wäre ja schon eine ordentliche Marke bei der man sich Fragen sollte warum das irgend ein Hobby-Programmierer angeblich hinbekommt und die Jungs von Dice nicht.


----------



## X3niC (22. März 2010)

*AW: News - Battlefield: Bad Company 2: PC-Beta und Vertrieb über Steam?*

"performance erhält man durch neue computerteile oder durch runter setzen der settings."

HAHHA simpel und genial^^

made my day


----------



## BlackP88 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield Bad Company 2-Warnmeldung: Performance-Patch als Trojaner entlarvt [PCG-Top-Artikel Januar 2010]*

Performance-Patch mit der Bezeichnung "Heuristic.BehavesLike.Win32.Trojan.H" 

xDDD der Name zeugt ja sogar das es einfach n Virus ist, wer isn so bescheuert und saugt das. Also wirklich, Dummheit schützt vor Strafe NICHT.


----------



## NOUS-GLOW (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield Bad Company 2-Warnmeldung: Performance-Patch als Trojaner entlarvt [PCG-Top-Artikel Januar 2010]*



BlackP88 schrieb:


> Performance-Patch mit der Bezeichnung "Heuristic.BehavesLike.Win32.Trojan.H"
> 
> xDDD der Name zeugt ja sogar das es einfach n Virus ist, wer isn so bescheuert und saugt das. Also wirklich, Dummheit schützt vor Strafe NICHT.


 *"*_Heuristic.BehavesLike.Win32.Trojan.H_, dessen Bezeichnung beim Download* nicht sichtbar *ist"

Hier Herr Oberschlaumeier.
Erst Lesen, dann denken, dann Schreiben


----------



## rohan123 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - Battlefield Bad Company 2-Warnmeldung: Performance-Patch als Trojaner entlarvt [PCG-Top-Artikel Januar 2010]*

Einen Performance Patch hätte eigentlich eher CoD Black Ops nötig, natürlich einen korrekten. Battlefield Bad Compaany 2 läuft mit weit besserer Grafik butterweich, und in den Menues im Titelbilschirn gibt es keine Freezes.


----------

